# Dormirse/Levantarse, Lavarse/Ducharse



## NewdestinyX

Aquellos de vosotros a los que os encanta la gramática (o sea, la parte técnica de la gramática); me preguntaba si alguien estaría dispuesto a ayudarme explorar algunos matices en clasificar ciertos verbos pronominales.

No soy nativo –-- sino un estudiante entusiasmado del español, el que ha dado clases de español para estudiantes intermedios. He pasado mucho tiempo en España con mi trabajo de ahí que yo use ‘vosotros’ y tal. 

Cuando nosotros estudiantes estamos aprendiendo sobre los “verbos pronominales” (o “reflejos” dependiendo de vuestro enseñar) – se nota que hay varias categorías en las que caben los varios usos de los pronombres reflejos. Un nativo no suele pensar de esto, pero el estudiante sí lo hace.. y claro que lo hacen aquellos nativos interesados en la gramática. 

*Estoy pensando en el verbo: DORMIR/DORMIRSE*
¿Opináis que este verbo es más como los “verbos reflejos intrinsicamente” como LAVARSE, DUCHARSE, etc.., con acciones hechos a sí mismo?
--Ó--
¿cabe mejor este verbo en aquella categoría que se nombra: “SE/PRONOMBRE de MATIZACIÓN”, en que la forma con el pronombre, al verbo sin el pronombre, le añada simplemente un matiz o una intensidad?

Mi duda viene de haber visto que algunos libros clasifican DORMIRSE con LAVARSE/DUCHARSE/BAÑARSE, etc, como un verbo pronominal (reflejo intrinsicamente), y luego de darme cuenta de que ninguna persona nunca *se ha hecho a sí mismo que se duerma.* ¡¡XD!!–-- pero aún uno sí se lava las manos o se ducha/se baña - a sí mismo.

Tengo la misma duda sobre LEVANTARSE. ¿Son DORMIRSE y LEVANTARSE más como “lavarse/ducharse” (acciones hechos a uno mismo) o más como “ir-irse”/”salir-salirse” (simplemente pronombres de matización)?

Gracias de antemano por cualquier opiniones,
Grant

Agradezco cualquier correcciones que tengáis.


----------



## lazarus1907

NewdestinyX said:


> *Estoy pensando en el verbo: DORMIR/DORMIRSE*
> ¿Opináis que este verbo es más como los “verbos reflejos intrinsicamente” como LAVARSE, DUCHARSE, etc.., con acciones hechos a sí mismo?
> --Ó--
> ¿cabe mejor este verbo en aquella categoría que se nombra: “SE/PRONOMBRE de MATIZACIÓN”, en que la forma con el pronombre, al verbo sin el pronombre, le añada simplemente un matiz o una intensidad?


Llámalo "se" de matización si quieres, pero en cualquier caso la forma pronominal de este verbo se comporta de manera distinta y tiene un significado distinto:

Dormir: Estar en un estado de reposo inconsciente.
Dormirse: Empezar a dormirse, o quedarse dormido.


NewdestinyX said:


> Mi duda viene de haber visto que algunos libros clasifican DORMIRSE con LAVARSE/DUCHARSE/BAÑARSE, etc, como un verbo pronominal (reflejo intrinsicamente), y luego de darme cuenta de que ninguna persona nunca *se ha hecho a sí mismo que se duerma.* ¡¡XD!!–-- pero aún uno sí se lava las manos o se ducha/se baña - a sí mismo.
> 
> Tengo la misma duda sobre LEVANTARSE. ¿Son DORMIRSE y LEVANTARSE más como “lavarse/ducharse” (acciones hechos a uno mismo) o más como “ir-irse”/”salir-salirse” (simplemente pronombres de matización)?
> 
> Gracias de antemano por cualquier opiniones,
> Grant
> 
> Agradezco cualquier correcciones que tengáis.


"Ducharse" es reflexivo, ya que el "se" tiene función nominal: Complemento directo.

En "dormirse", "irse" y "levantarse", el "se" no tiene función nominal; sencillamente se analiza como un morfema desfuncionalizado del verbo, y en todos esos casos, su presencia implica un cambio de sentido, y con frecuencia, una construyen distinta.

En todos los casos se trata de un pronombre reflexivo, pero la terminología es muy confusa. Yo prefiero dejar el término reflexivo para aquellos pronombres en función de complemento directo o indirecto que reciben la acción verbal, ya sea de uno mismo, o de otros por encargo (causativos). Los verbos que tienen un pronombre sin función nominal se denominan generalmente pronominales, aunque los llaman de muchas maneras según varios criterios. Estos pronominales deberían aparecer en el diccionario como verbos independientes, en mi opinión, y desde luego, nunca se deberían mezclar con ejemplos en los que a un verbo se le añade un reflexivo, como "ducharse".


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> Llámalo "se" de matización si quieres, pero en cualquier caso la forma pronominal de este verbo se comporta de manera distinta y tiene un significado distinto:
> 
> Dormir: Estar en un estado de reposo inconsciente.
> Dormirse: Empezar a dormirse, o quedarse dormido.
> "Ducharse" es reflexivo, ya que el "se" tiene función nominal: Complemento directo.



Antes que nada, MIL GRACIAS por tus pensamientos, Lazarus. MUY ÚTIL 
Así que, en la mente hispana ¿se consideran DUCHARSE (y supondría también LAVARSE y BAÑARSE) como llevando un complemento directo que es uno mismo? No tengo ningún problema con eso gramaticalmente -- pero tengo que creer que se ve DUCHARSE diferentemente que MIRARSE en ésta: ¿Te miras en el espejo?. Mis libros nombran ese uso "Literal Reflexive" -- El problema podría ser intentar usar términos que lo explican para el angloparlante. ¿no? ¿Pero para ti no hay diferencia?



lazarus1907 said:


> Los verbos que tienen un pronombre sin función nominal se denominan generalmente pronominales, aunque los llaman de muchas maneras según varios criterios. Estos pronominales deberían aparecer en el diccionario como verbos independientes, en mi opinión, y desde luego, nunca se deberían mezclar con ejemplos en los que a un verbo se le añade un reflexivo, como "ducharse".



Coincido contigo en lo de aparecer separados en el dico los que son pronominales sin función nominal. Actualmente las solas entradas pronominales en los dicos son los 'obligatorios' como QUEJARSE, etc. Los dicos contienen DORMIR y luego, dentro la definición, Y SOLAMENTE ALGUNAS VECES, la definición de DORMIRSE. Eso me frustra. DORMIRSE y aun más verbos como SALIRSE son tan diferentes que sus parejas sin el pronombre. Y sí deberían aparecer en el dico como entradas diferentes. Y también a mí me parece que los dicos deberían listar los verbos que siempre emplear un complemento indirecto con el LE al final. GUSTARLE, PARECERLE, etc. Dicos antiguos hicieron esto.


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:


> Los verbos que tienen un pronombre sin función nominal se denominan generalmente pronominales, aunque los llaman de muchas maneras según varios criterios. Estos pronominales deberían aparecer en el diccionario como verbos independientes, en mi opinión, y desde luego, nunca se deberían mezclar con ejemplos en los que a un verbo se le añade un reflexivo, como "ducharse".


 
Tienes toda la razón. En mi opinión la entrada en el DRAE "lavar: U.t.c.prnl. = Usado también como pronominal" no es adecuada, ya que el verbo _lavarse_ no es un verbo pronominal sino un verbo reflexivo (el pronombre átone funciona como CD o CI).

¿Es correcto mi consideración?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Tienes toda la razón. En mi opinión la entrada en el DRAE "lavar: U.t.c.prnl. = Usado también como pronominal" no es adecuada, ya que el verbo _lavarse_ no es un verbo pronominal sino un verbo reflexivo (el pronombre átone funciona como CD o CI).
> 
> ¿Es correcto mi consideración?



Me sigo sintiendo que hay un parte de este tema que todavía no ves. El 'verbo' lavar, sí mismo, "no es reflexivo" -- solamente -- >¿Por qué no? Porque -- se puede usar como 'transitivo' con ningún _aspecto_ reflexivo.

Lavo el abrazo de mi perro.
Lavaba la pared para asegurarme....

Mantengo que 'reflexivo' es un 'aspecto' de usanza verbal. Sé que preferirías que los escritos de la RAE, en el DRAE y el DPD, fueran consistentes y claros en cuanto a esto. Pero no lo son. La entrada de 'lavar' en el DRAE hace claro el problema con la noción que hay un 'grupo' de verbos que se denotan 'reflexivos'. Sé lo que la RAE dice sobre un grupo denotado como «pronominales» -- pero sus definiciones tienen contradicciones como tú mismo has admitido. Pero es claro -- del DRAE que no hay un 'grupo' de verbos que se denoten 'reflexivos'. 

Verbos son:
_transitivos_
_intransitivos_
_pronominales_ (lo cual solo significa que 'solo' se usan con pronombre átono para transmitir esa definición y que dice nada del papel del pronombre)
_tr./intr. usado también como pronominal_ (lo cual significa que además de ser usado como tr/intr, se usa con un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto para transmitir la 'misma' definición que el tr/intr).

No hay una categoría nombrada 'reflexivo' en el dico (DRAE y ni otro) -- y eso es un problema para tus argumentos. Del punto de vista de la RAE un verbo no puede ser 'reflexivo', en esencia -- ni en cualidad esencial. Opino que la razón es que 'todos' verbos que nombrarías tú como 'reflexivos' -- todos son transitivos y se usan para expresar hacerle la acción a algo/alguno y no siempre a sí mismo. De mi entendimiento no hay un verbo que es 'solo' reflexivo'. 

Un saludo,
Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Tienes toda la razón. En mi opinión la entrada en el DRAE "lavar: U.t.c.prnl. = Usado también como pronominal" no es adecuada, ya que el verbo _lavarse_ no es un verbo pronominal sino un verbo reflexivo (el pronombre átone funciona como CD o CI).
> 
> ¿Es correcto mi consideración?


Creo que has llegado al fondo de la cuestión. Toda entrada en el diccionario de un verbo catalogado como transitivo (tr.) que pueda usarse también como pronominal (U. t. c. prnl.), debería indicar cuál es la diferencia semántica que se establece entre ambas formas, dado que todo verbo usado en forma pronominal es, por definición de la propia RAE, intransitivo (el pronombre átono que lo acompaña no es separable del verbo ni desempeña función nominal alguna, sino que con él constituye el núcleo del predicado). Estoy de acuerdo con NewdestinyX en que aquí el "U.t.c.prnl." quiere decir que lavar puede adquirir valor reflexivo. Pero esto es incongruente con la propia definición que la RAE hace de verbo pronominal, puesto que el pronombre átono de marras cumple función de complemento directo o indirecto según el caso.

A mí me gustaría que todas las entradas fueran tan bonitas como esta:

*enamorar**.** 
1.     * tr. Excitar en alguien la pasión del amor.
*3.     * prnl. Prendarse de amor de alguien.
DRAE.

Aquí podemos ver cómo enamorar puede ser tanto transitivo como intransitivo. Cada acepción tiene su entrada. Así que:

Acepción 1:Antonio y Ana se enamoraron. (=Antonio y Ana excitaron el uno en el otro la pasión del amor).

Antonio y Ana: Sintagma Nominal (Sujeto).
se enamoraron. Sintagma Verbal (Predicado).enamoraron: Núcleo del sintagma verbal.
*se: Complemento directo.*​Acepción 2:Antonio y Ana se enamoraron. (=Antonio y Ana se prendaron de amor el uno del otro).

Antonio y Ana: Sintagma Nomina (Sujeto).
se enamoraron. Sintagma Verbal (Predicado).*se enamoraron: Núcleo del sintagma verbal.*​Estoy muy orgulloso de este ejemplito .

Perico.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> A mí me gustaría que todas las entradas fueran tan bonitas como esta:
> 
> *enamorar**.**
> 1.     * tr. Excitar en alguien la pasión del amor.
> *3.     * prnl. Prendarse de amor de alguien.
> DRAE.
> 
> Aquí podemos ver cómo enamorar puede ser tanto transitivo como intransitivo. Cada acepción tiene su entrada. Así que:
> 
> Acepción 1: Antonio y Ana se enamoraron. (=Antonio y Ana excitaron el uno en el otro la pasión del amor).
> 
> Antonio y Ana: Sintagma Nominal (Sujeto).
> se enamoraron. Sintagma Verbal (Predicado).enamoraron: Núcleo del sintagma verbal.
> *se: Complemento directo.*
> ​Acepción 2: Antonio y Ana se enamoraron. (=Antonio y Ana se prendaron de amor el uno del otro).
> 
> Antonio y Ana: Sintagma Nomina (Sujeto).
> se enamoraron. Sintagma Verbal (Predicado).*se enamoraron: Núcleo del sintagma verbal.*
> ​Estoy muy orgulloso de este ejemplito .



Me *encanta* tu ejemplito, Perico.  Pero creo que sería aún más fácil si la RAE (si les encanta su definición en el DPD de 'pronominal') fuera a añadir una categoría para tales verbos donde el pronombre átono significa reflexivo. Así que la entrada de lavar aparecería así:

El rojo es mío:
_____________________________________________________________
*lavar**.* (Del lat. _lavāre_).
* 1.     * tr. Limpiar algo con agua u otro líquido. U. t. c. *v.* *refl*. (También usado con valor reflexivo/recíproco)
*2.     * tr. Purificar, quitar un defecto, mancha o descrédito.
* 3.     * tr. Dicho de un albañil: Dar la última mano al blanqueo, bruñéndolo con un paño mojado.
* 4.     * tr. Dar color con aguadas a un dibujo.
* 5.     * tr._ Ingen._ Purificar los minerales por medio del agua.
* 6.     * intr. Dicho de un tejido: Prestarse más o menos al lavado. _Esta cretona lava bien._
□ V. 
*mesa de **lavar*
*tabla de **lavar*



______________________________________________________________
¿Qué te parece?
Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Me *encanta* tu ejemplito, Perico.  Pero creo que sería aún más fácil si la RAE (si les encanta su definición en el DPD de 'pronominal') fuera a añadir una categoría para tales verbos donde el pronombre átono significa reflexivo. Así que la entrada de lavar aparecería así:
> 
> El rojo es mío:
> _____________________________________________________________
> *lavar**.* (Del lat. _lavāre_).
> * 1.     * tr. Limpiar algo con agua u otro líquido. U. t. c. *v.* *refl*. (También usado con valor reflexivo/recíproco)
> *2.     * tr. Purificar, quitar un defecto, mancha o descrédito.
> * 3.     * tr. Dicho de un albañil: Dar la última mano al blanqueo, bruñéndolo con un paño mojado.
> * 4.     * tr. Dar color con aguadas a un dibujo.
> * 5.     * tr._ Ingen._ Purificar los minerales por medio del agua.
> * 6.     * intr. Dicho de un tejido: Prestarse más o menos al lavado. _Esta cretona lava bien._
> □ V.
> *mesa de **lavar*
> *tabla de **lavar*
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________________________
> ¿Qué te parece?
> Grant


Me parece estupendo. Aunque yo traduciría U. t. c. v. refl. como "Usado también como verbo reflexivo". 

Cuestión de gustos...

¡Un saludo Grant!

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Me parece estupendo. Aunque yo traduciría U. t. c. v. refl. como "Usado también como verbo reflexivo".
> 
> Cuestión de gustos...
> 
> ¡Un saludo Grant!
> 
> Pedro.



Gracias, macho..

Se me acaba de ocurrir que en la mente de un hispanohablante, si estás lavando a otro o lavándote a ti mismo o lavándote las manos (imagínate cuán difícil es explicar esto en español no siendo nativo.. ¡¡XD!!) -- en la mente del hispanohablante, la acción esencial de 'lavar' es transitiva. 

Creo que es mejor entender "U.t.c.Prnl" como: Usado también "pronominal*mente*", o sea, con un pronombre átono.. y no como si dijera "como un verbo pronominal" (donde el pronombre no tiene función sintáctica). Este es el problema. 

Pero tengo que seguir insistiéndole a Pitt en que no hay una categoría de verbos en español que 'se vean' como reflexivos en la mente del hispanohablante. Tampoco la RAE lo cree. «Reflexivo» y «Recíproco» son valores/aspectos de un uso transitivo. Creo que mi mente, de EE.UU., y la mente de una persona de Alemania, como Pitt, podríamos ver las cosas de una limitación de nuestras idiomas maternas. Es posible que este tema sea fácil para la mente hispanohablante. ¿no?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Gracias, macho...
> 
> Se me acaba de ocurrir que en la mente de un hispanoparlante [hispanohablante], si estás lavando a otro o lavándote a ti mismo o lavándote las manos (imagínate cuán difícil es explicar esto en español no siendo nativo.. ¡¡XD!!) -- en la mente de un hispanoparlante [hispanohablante] la acción esencial de 'lavar' es transitiva.
> 
> Creo que es mejor entender "U.t.c.Prnl" como decir: Usado también "pronominal*mente*", o sea, con un pronombre átono.. y no como si dijera "como un verbo pronominal" (donde el pronombre no tiene función sintáctica). Este es el problema.
> 
> Pero tengo que seguir insistiéndole a Pitt en que no hay una categoría de verbos en español que 'se vean' como reflexivos en la mente del hispanoparlante [hispanohablante]. Tampoco la RAE [lo cree|lo ve así]. "Reflexivo" es un valor/aspecto de un uso transitivo. Creo que mi mente, de EE. UU. y la mente de una persona de Alemania podría ver las cosas distintas. Es posible que este tema sea fácil para la mente española, ¿no?


Hombre, todos los nativos cuando hablamos nuestra lengua no necesitamos analizar en términos gramaticales aquello que decimos. A veces lo hago por pura diversión, como muchos otros. O para entender por qué tal cosa se dice de una determinada manera (o no debe decirse de una determinada manera). Respecto a que en la mente de un nativo hispanohablante no existe la representación de la reflexividad de los verbos... no sé qué decirte. Yo creo que sí me imagino a mí lavándome a mí mismo cuando me lavo... 

Los verbos reflexivos sí existen tradicionalmente en la gramática española. Curiosamente, la entrada de _verbo reflexivo_ en el DRAE va a ser eliminada en la vigésima tercera edición, pero aún puede leerse en la actual (22ª).

¿Hay una cruzada en contra de los verbos reflexivos?

Un saludo tío ;-).

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Los verbos reflexivos sí existen tradicionalmente en la gramática española. Curiosamente, la entrada de _verbo reflexivo_ en el DRAE va a ser eliminada en la vigésima tercera edición, pero aún puede leerse en la actual (22ª).
> 
> ¿Hay una cruzada en contra de los verbos reflexivos?
> 
> Un saludo tío ;-).
> 
> Pedro.



No sé. Muchísimas gracias por las correcciones. Había corregido ya el problema con 'hispanohablante', probablemente mientras escribías tu respuesta.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> No sé. Muchísimas gracias por las correcciones. Había corregido ya el problema con 'hispanohablante', probablemente mientras escribías tu respuesta.


De nada. No hay ningún problema con hispanoparlante, es simplemente que se prefiere hispanohablante. Me he permitido corregirte porque así lo pides en la firma, espero no molestar.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> De nada. No hay ningún problema con hispanoparlante, es simplemente que se prefiere hispanohablante. Me he permitido corregirte porque así lo pides en la firma, espero no molestar.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.



Me ENCANTA las correcciones. Parece que a la mayoría de gente aquí no le gusta corregir. Pero soy un estudiante avanzado y mi meta es dominar el idioma. No puedo -- sin ayuda. Gracias.

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Me ENCANTAN las correcciones. Parece que a la mayoría de gente aquí no le gusta corregir. Pero soy un estudiante avanzado y mi meta es dominar el idioma. No puedo -- sin ayuda. Gracias.
> 
> Grant


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Creo que has llegado al fondo de la cuestión. Toda entrada en el diccionario de un verbo catalogado como transitivo (tr.) que pueda usarse también como pronominal (U. t. c. prnl.), debería indicar cuál es la diferencia semántica que se establece entre ambas formas, dado que todo verbo usado en forma pronominal es, por definición de la propia RAE, intransitivo (el pronombre átono que lo acompaña no es separable del verbo ni desempeña función nominal alguna, sino que con él constituye el núcleo del predicado). Estoy de acuerdo con NewdestinyX en que aquí el "U.t.c.prnl." quiere decir que lavar puede adquirir valor reflexivo. Pero esto es incongruente con la propia definición que la RAE hace de verbo pronominal, puesto que el pronombre átono de marras cumple función de complemento directo o indirecto según el caso.


 

¡Tienes toda la razón! En otras palabras: La RAE se contradice a sí mismo. A diferencia al DRAE en el www.diccionarioweb.org los _verbos pronominales_ tienen una entrada separada. Unos ejemplos:

El verbo _ducharse_ no tiene la entrada U.t.c.prnl., ya que no es un verbo pronominal. En cambio el verbo _levantarse_ tiene una entrada separada como verbo pronominal (= el pronombre átono no tiene ninguna función nominal).

*duchar* 
verbo transitivo 

Dar una ducha: 
duchar a los niños; se ducha cada día. 

*levantarse*
verbo pronominal 
Salir de la cama tras el descanso habitual o después de una enfermedad: 
levantarse temprano; se levantó a las seis de la mañana; ella siempre se levantaba con los ojos alegres; he soñado que me levantaba durante la noche. 
levantarse 

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> ¡Tienes toda la razón! En otras palabras: La RAE se contradice a sí mismo. A diferencia al DRAE en el www.diccionarioweb.org_verbos pronominales_ tienen una entrada separada. Unos ejemplos:
> 
> El verbo _ducharse_ no tiene la entrada U.t.c.prnl., ya que no es un verbo pronominal. En cambio el verbo _levantarse_ tiene una entrada separada como verbo pronominal (= el pronombre átono no tiene ninguna función nominal).
> 
> los      *duchar*
> verbo transitivo
> 
> Dar una ducha:
> duchar a los niños; se ducha cada día.
> 
> *levantarse*
> verbo pronominal
> Salir de la cama tras el descanso habitual o después de una enfermedad:
> levantarse temprano; se levantó a las seis de la mañana; ella siempre se levantaba con los ojos alegres; he soñado que me levantaba durante la noche.
> levantarse
> 
> ¿Qué te parece?



Como he dicho -- todos los verbos que nombrarías 'reflexivos' son 'transitivos'.

Pero MUY interesante -- Mira la entrada de tu sitio para 'levantarse'. Lo nomran: verbo reflexivo. ???????????????

►levantarse
_verbo reflexivo_ 
*1* _(de una silla, del suelo)_ to stand up, rise
_(de la cama)_ to get up: *está de mal humor, se levantó con el pie izquierdo,* he's in a bad mood, he got out of bed on the wrong side 
*2* _(para protestar)_ to rise, revolt: *el pueblo se levantó ante aquel abuso,* the people rose up against that abuse 
*3* _(viento, brisa)_ to get up
_(una tormenta)_ to gather 
*4* _(acabar)_ to finish: *se levantó el embargo,* the embargo was lifted


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Creo que es mejor entender "U.t.c.Prnl" como: Usado también "pronominal*mente*", o sea, con un pronombre átono.. y no como si dijera "como un verbo pronominal" (donde el pronombre no tiene función sintáctica). Este es el problema.


 
¡Pienso que has encontrado la solución!  También en mi entender "U.t.c.prnl." significa "usado con un pronombre átono" y no significa "como un verbo pronominal".

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> ¡Tienes toda la razón! En otras palabras: La RAE se contradice a sí mismo. A diferencia al DRAE en el www.diccionarioweb.org los _verbos pronominales_ tienen una entrada separada. Unos ejemplos:
> 
> El verbo _ducharse_ no tiene la entrada U.t.c.prnl., ya que no es un verbo pronominal. En cambio el verbo _levantarse_ tiene una entrada separada como verbo pronominal (= el pronombre átono no tiene ninguna función nominal).
> 
> *duchar*
> verbo transitivo
> 
> Dar una ducha:
> duchar a los niños; se ducha cada día.
> 
> *levantarse*
> verbo pronominal
> Salir de la cama tras el descanso habitual o después de una enfermedad:
> levantarse temprano; se levantó a las seis de la mañana; ella siempre se levantaba con los ojos alegres; he soñado que me levantaba durante la noche.
> levantarse
> 
> ¿Qué te parece?


Me parece una forma más lógica y sistemática del clasificar las acepciones. Mirad el cambio que propone la RAE:
*
Definición actual:
verbo reflexivo
** 1.     * m._ Gram._ Tradicionalmente, el que se construye con un pronombre reflexivo átono. _Tú te peinas_*.**

Definición de la próxima edición:
**reflexivo*
* 3.     * adj._ Gram._ Dicho de un verbo, de una oración o de un pronombre: Que se refiere a la misma persona, animal o cosa que el sujeto. U. t. c. s. m.

Claramente, la definición actual convierte a los verbos pronominales en reflexivos y por tanto en transitivos (!). La nueva definición tiene mucho más sentido.



NewdestinyX said:


> Como he dicho -- todos los verbos que nombrarías 'reflexivos' son 'transitivos'.
> 
> Pero MUY interesante -- Mira la entrada de tu sitio para 'levantarse'. Lo nomran: verbo reflexivo. ???????????????
> 
> ►levantarse
> _verbo reflexivo_
> *1* _(de una silla, del suelo)_ to stand up, rise
> _(de la cama)_ to get up: *está de mal humor, se levantó con el pie izquierdo,* he's in a bad mood, he got out of bed on the wrong side
> *2* _(para protestar)_ to rise, revolt: *el pueblo se levantó ante aquel abuso,* the people rose up against that abuse
> *3* _(viento, brisa)_ to get up
> _(una tormenta)_ to gather
> *4* _(acabar)_ to finish: *se levantó el embargo,* the embargo was lifted


Muestra, una vez más, de que la terminología es bastante confusa. Aquí se dice que _levantarse _es reflexivo simple y llanamente porque _"(...) __se construye con un pronombre reflexivo átono"_. Debería decir _verbo pronominal.

_Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> ¡Pienso que has encontrado la solución!  También en mi entender "U.t.c.prnl." significa "usado con un pronombre átono" y no significa "como un verbo pronominal".
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


Sí. Eso funciona.

*pronominal**.*
 (Del lat. _pronominālis_).
* 1.     * adj._ Gram._ Perteneciente o relativo al pronombre.
* 2.     * adj._ Gram._ Que participa de su índole o naturaleza.

Es un verbo que "participa" junto con un pronombre...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

All this terminology is so tricky!


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Sí. Eso funciona.
> 
> *pronominal**.*
> (Del lat. _pronominālis_).
> * 2.     * adj._ Gram._ Que participa de su índole o naturaleza.
> 
> Es un verbo que "participa" junto con un pronombre...


¡¡Sí, sí!! Esto establece fuertemente mi argumento que todos los verbos que emplean un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto se deberían considerar 'pronominal'. Me alegro muchísimo que hayas encontrado esa definición. Demuestra más inconsistencias en las definiciones de la RAE. Pero en este caso apoya mi punto de vista.  Pitt y yo no compartimos el mismo punto de vista en cuanto al término: verbo pronominal. El argumento de Pitt es difícil de establecer por falta de una categoría de verbos nombrados 'reflexivo' y la definición arriba de pronominal-- y mi argumento es difícil de establecer por la definición de la RAE de "verbo pronominal". Tendrá su truco.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> ¡¡Sí, sí!! Esto establece fuertemente mi argumento que todos los verbos que emplean un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto se deberían considerar 'pronominal'. /quote]
> 
> Como ya he dicho esta definición de los verbos pronominales es incompleta (falta: y que no desempeña ninguna función nominal). Esta definición no corresponde a la definición en el DRAE y en el DPD. También en la Gramática didáctica del español (Leonardo Gómez Torrego), p. 189, se dice:
> 
> Los verbos pronominales son aquellos que se conjugan siempre con el pronombre átono correspondiente, el cual no desempeña función nominal alguna.
> 
> Por eso los verbos reflexivos (lavarse, peinarse etc.) no son verbos pronominales, ya que el pronombre átono funciona como CD o CI.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> NewdestinyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¡¡Sí, sí!! Esto establece fuertemente mi argumento que todos los verbos que emplean un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto se deberían considerar 'pronominal'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como ya he dicho esta definición de los verbos pronominales es incompleta (falta: y que no desempeña ninguna función nominal). Esta definición no corresponde a la definición en el DRAE y en el DPD. También en la Gramática didáctica del español (Leonardo Gómez Torrego), p. 189, se dice:
> 
> Los verbos pronominales son aquellos que se conjugan siempre con el pronombre átono correspondiente, el cual no desempeña función nominal alguna.
> 
> Por eso los verbos reflexivos (lavarse, peinarse etc.) no son verbos pronominales, ya que el pronombre átono funciona como CD o CI.
Click to expand...

 
Entiendo tu argumento, Pitt. Ha sido claro. Pero la omisión de una categoría de verbos en la DRAE que se nombran 'reflexivos' debilita mucho tu argumento. Después de mucho pensar -- no estoy completamente seguro de que el pronombre átono en verbos como 'peinarse' esté funcionando como CD ni CD. En teoría - lo están -- pero un argumento se podría hacer que no lo están. Ya conozco la sección 2a en el DPD sobre SE. ;-)

Un tema interesante. Tal vez le deberíamos escribir a la RAE -- a su departmento de consultas -- y preguntarles sobre este problema. Tendríamos que redactar la pregunta con mucho cuidado para recibir una respuesta que no es simplemente una cita de sus documentos que ya conocemos. A menudo la RAE simplemente cita sus documentos. Es más fácil para ellos.

¿Alguien quisiera tratar de escribir la consulta y probarla aquí primero?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Pero la omisión de una categoría de verbos en la DRAE que se nombran 'reflexivos' debilita mucho tu argumento.


*reflexivo*
* 3.     * adj._ Gram._ Dicho de un *verbo*, de una oración o de un pronombre: Que se refiere a la misma persona, animal o cosa que el sujeto. U. t. c. s. m.

Sí que existen...

Respecto a la consulta a la RAE: ¿Cuál sería exactamente la duda?

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Entiendo tu argumento, Pitt. Ha sido claro. Pero la omisión de una categoría de verbos en la DRAE que se nombran 'reflexivos' debilita mucho tu argumento.


 
En mi entender la RAE omite "verbo reflexivo" ya que los verbos transitivos incluyen los verbos reflexivos.
Los verbos reflexivos y recíprocos son una categoría especial de verbos transitivos.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pitt

En mi entender en el DRAE sólo los verbos exclucivamente pronominales (= que no tienen una versión sin SE en el infinitivo) tienen la entrada "prnl." (= verbo pronominal) , p. ej. los verbos _arrepentirse _y _vanagloriarse _(no existen los verbos _arrepentir_ o _vanagloriar_).

Pero los numerosos verbos que tienen una versión con o sin SE en el infinitivo tienen la entrada "U.t.c.prnl." (= usado también con un pronombre átono), p.ej. los verbos _asustar(se), duchar(se), ir(se), lavar(se), levantar(se), marchar(se), poner(se)_ etc ...

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> En mi entender la RAE omite "verbo reflexivo" ya que los verbos transitivos incluyen los verbos reflexivos.
> Los verbos reflexivos y recíprocos son una categoría especial de verbos transitivos.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt



Y todavía la RAE no los lista así. Seguimos teniendo el problema, Pitt. De hecho -- la RAE lista el uso 'reflexivo' en la DRAE como: U.t.c.prnl.. ¡¡XD!! Creo que no es posible salir de esta discusión con ninguna confianza. Y no es posible decir, al menos, con lo que la RAE nos ha dado de sus fuentes, qué son los grupos de todos verbo según la RAE. Por eso -- voy a seguir diferenciando entre todos los verbos que usan el pronombre átono. En algunos de ellos el pronombre tiene una función sintáctica (CI, CD), en otros el pronombre es una marca de voz media, en otros añade un énfasis o matiz, en otros no añade nada y solo se ven con pronombre. Pero TODOS -- todos son verbos "que se usan pronominalmente" = para mí = Pronominal verbos. No hay nada 'consistente' en los escritos de la RAE que pueda hacer que yo cambie mi manera de enseñar este tema en clases o aquí en el foro. 

Gracias por la charla, Pitt. Tristemente nuestra búsqueda no ha llevado a cabo una conclusión por la inconsistencias. Así que solo podemos usar las fuentes que más nos ayudan. Para mí -- no es la RAE.-- en nuestro tema.

Regards,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> *reflexivo*
> * 3.     * adj._ Gram._ Dicho de un *verbo*, de una oración o de un pronombre: Que se refiere a la misma persona, animal o cosa que el sujeto. U. t. c. s. m.
> 
> Sí que existen...



No, no existe. En la DRAE -- al lado de 'cada' verbo -- no existe ningún categoría de 'reflexivo'. Eso es mi argumento. Verbos, en la RAE, son transitivo, instransitivo or pronominal. Nada más. Eso debilita el argumento de Pitt. Verbos reflexivos son verbos transitivos que también se usan como pronominal. No es (reflexivo) una categoría de verbos en la DRAE.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> En mi entender en el DRAE sólo los verbos exclucivamente pronominales (= que no tienen una versión sin SE en el infinitivo) tienen la entrada "prnl." (= verbo pronominal) , p. ej. los verbos _arrepentirse _y _vanagloriarse _(no existen los verbos _arrepentir_ o _vanagloriar_).
> 
> Pero los numerosos verbos que tienen una versión con o sin SE en el infinitivo tienen la entrada "U.t.c.prnl." (= usado también con un pronombre átono), p.ej. los verbos _asustar(se), duchar(se), ir(se), lavar(se), levantar(se), marchar(se), poner(se)_ etc ...
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt



No. No es así. Hay muchos verbos donde hay una entrada como: tr y prnl. (sin U.t.c.prnl)  Y otros que son como has mencionado arriba.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Pero TODOS -- todos son verbos "que se usan pronominalmente" = para mí = Pronominal verbos. No hay nada 'consistente' en los escritos de la RAE que pueda hacer que yo cambie mi manera de enseñar este tema en clases o aquí en el foro.
> 
> Gracias por la charla, Pitt. Tristemente nuestra búsqueda no ha llevado a cabo una conclusión por la inconsistencias. Así que solo podemos usar las fuentes que más nos ayudan. Para mí -- no es la RAE.-- en nuestro tema.
> 
> Regards,
> Grant


 
Grant, yo también te doy las gracias por la charla. También en mi opinión referente a las entradas en el DRAE sobre los verbos la denominación "prnl." siempre se refiere a TODOS los verbos que se conjugan con un pronombre átono (arrepentirse, lavarse, ducharse, levantarse etc...). Todos estos verbos son _verbos pronominales_.

Aceptamos el hecho, que esto contradice a la definición de los _verbos pronominales _en el mismo DRAE (= ... y que no tienen ninguna función nominal). ¿Estás de acuerdo?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Grant, yo también te doy las gracias por la charla. También en mi opinión referente a las entradas en el DRAE sobre los verbos la denominación "prnl." siempre se refiere a TODOS los verbos que se conjugan con un pronombre átono (arrepentirse, lavarse, ducharse, levantarse etc...). Todos estos verbos son _verbos pronominales_.
> 
> Aceptamos el hecho, que esto contradice a la definición de los _verbos pronominales _en el mismo DRAE (= ... y que no tienen ninguna función nominal). ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


*
¡¡Eso es!! ¡¡De acuerdo, compadre!!*


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Grant, yo también te doy las gracias por la charla. También en mi opinión referente a las entradas en el DRAE sobre los verbos la denominación "prnl." siempre se refiere a TODOS los verbos que se conjugan con un pronombre átono (arrepentirse, lavarse, ducharse, levantarse etc...). Todos estos verbos son _verbos pronominales_.
> 
> Aceptamos el hecho, que esto contradice a la definición de los _verbos pronominales _en el mismo DRAE (= ... y que no tienen ninguna función nominal). ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


Yo también estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Pitt

He traducido el texto alemán de hispanoteca.de sobre los verbos pronominales:

La denominación "verbos pronominales" [en el DRAE] es el término genérico para
a) verbos, que se usan exclusivamente  pronominal: arrepentirse
b) verbos, dónde el pronombre reflexivo expresa ciertas matices:
    participación, interés, percepción: morirse, caerse.
c) verbos reflexivos: Sujeto y objeto son idénticos: me lavo.
d) verbos recíprocos: una variante de los verbos reflexivos: se tutean.

Por tanto para mí en el DRAE los verbos con la entrada "prnl" son verbos pronominales en sentido amplio.

Pero los verbos pronominales según la definición en el DRAE (el pronombre átono no tiene ninguna función nominal) son verbos pronominales en sentido estricto. 

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Tienes toda la razón. En mi opinión la entrada en el DRAE "lavar: U.t.c.prnl. = Usado también como pronominal" no es adecuada, ya que el verbo _lavarse_ no es un verbo pronominal sino un verbo reflexivo (el pronombre átone funciona como CD o CI).
> 
> ¿Es correcto mi consideración?


 

Se deben distinguir un 'se' con carácter pronominal reflexivo o recíproco con función nominal y sin función nominal como los marcadores de 'se' impersonal y 'se' pasiva.

*Lavarse es pronominal reflexivo con función nominal.*

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Aquellos de vosotros a los que os encanta la gramática (o sea, la parte técnica de la gramática); me preguntaba si alguien estaría dispuesto a ayudarme explorar algunos matices en clasificar ciertos verbos pronominales.
> 
> *Estoy pensando en el verbo: DORMIR/DORMIRSE*
> ¿Opináis que este verbo es más como los “verbos reflejos intrinsicamente” como LAVARSE, DUCHARSE, etc.., con acciones hechos a sí mismo?
> --Ó--
> ¿cabe mejor este verbo en aquella categoría que se nombra: “SE/PRONOMBRE de MATIZACIÓN”, en que la forma con el pronombre, al verbo sin el pronombre, le añada simplemente un matiz o una intensidad?
> 
> Mi duda viene de haber visto que algunos libros clasifican DORMIRSE con LAVARSE/DUCHARSE/BAÑARSE, etc, como un verbo pronominal (reflejo intrinsicamente), y luego de darme cuenta de que ninguna persona nunca *se ha hecho a sí mismo que se duerma.* ¡¡XD!!–-- pero aún uno sí se lava las manos o se ducha/se baña - a sí mismo.


 
Dormir/dormirse

Este verbo es destransitivizado por 'SE' reflexivo sin función nominal.
Juan se durmió en la conferencia, simplemente es un 'experimentador' del sueño.
Juan durmió al niño ( verbo transitivo con CD ( al niño) aquí hace de agente= Juan.

Levantar/levantarse

Igual consideración.

Lavar/lavarse = 'SE' reflexivo con función nominal.

COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO :

a.- Juan se lavó = se CD. Reflexivo = agente-paciente.
b.- Juan se afeitó en la peluquería ( sujeto-causa)= Juan se hizo afeitar.
c.- Juan se considera culpable/Juan se cree alegre ( con atributo -predicativo)
d.- Juan se lastimó la cabeza al pasar debajo de un árbol bajito.
( sujeto paciente o experimentador con rasgo de NO voluntariedad.

COMPLEMENTO INDIRECTO :

Juan se lavó las manos  ( se= CI). sujeto-AGENTE.
Juan se cortó el pelo  en la pluquería ( sujeto-causa).
Juan se hizo una herida al usar una navaja. ( sujeto-paciente o experimentador.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Por tanto para mí en el DRAE los verbos con la entrada "prnl" son verbos pronominales en sentido amplio.
> 
> Pero los verbos pronominales según la definición en el DRAE (el pronombre átono no tiene ninguna función nominal) son verbos pronominales en sentido estricto.



Excelente, Pitt. Veo que tratas de 'corregir' la inconsistencia en los escritos de la RAE. Y a mí me gusta tu conclusión allí. Y no me sorpende que hispanoteca.de vea una definición más ancha de la denominación 'pronominal'.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Excelente, Pitt. Veo que tratas de 'corregir' la inconsistencia en los escritos de la RAE. Y a mí me gusta tu conclusión allí. Y no me sorpende que hispanoteca.de vea una definición más ancha de la denominación 'pronominal'.


 
¡Gracias por tu comentario! Sólo una nota: Referente a las entradas en el DRAE un _verbo pronominal_ puede ser transitivo o intransitivo. Ejemplos:

lavarse = transitivo
lavar: tr. Limpiar algo con agua u otro líquido. U.t.c.prnl.

marcharse = intransitivo
marchar: intr. Irse o partir de un lugar. U.t.c.prnl.

Pitt


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> Lavar/lavarse = 'SE' reflexivo con función nominal.
> 
> Ivy29


 
En este contexto se trata de los verbos _entregar/entregarse_.

Un ejemplo: El asesino se entregó a la policía.

En mi opinión SE funciona como complemento directo. ¿Es verdad?

Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> En este contexto se trata de los verbos _entregar/entregarse_.
> 
> Un ejemplo: El asesino se entregó a la policía.
> 
> En mi opinión SE funciona como complemento directo. ¿Es verdad?
> 
> Pitt


Ahí me parece bastante claro que _se_ es reflexivo y cumple la función de CD.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> ¡Gracias por tu comentario! Sólo una nota: Referente a las entradas en el DRAE un _verbo pronominal_ puede ser transitivo o intransitivo. Ejemplos:
> 
> lavarse = transitivo
> lavar: tr. Limpiar algo con agua u otro líquido. U.t.c.prnl.
> 
> marcharse = intransitivo
> marchar: intr. Irse o partir de un lugar. U.t.c.prnl.
> 
> Pitt



Creo que sí -- o sea, técnicamente... Pero los usos transitivos a menudo los listan por separado y 'sin' [U.t.c.prnl.] -- y algunos verbos son listados con solo 'prnl'. Me pregunto si ellos tienen un aspecto tr o intr. --- Si un verbo no puede usar un CD -- ¿no es técnicamente intrasitivo? Tiene su truco.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> En este contexto se trata de los verbos _entregar/entregarse_.
> 
> Un ejemplo: El asesino se entregó a la policía.
> 
> En mi opinión SE funciona como complemento directo. ¿Es verdad?
> 
> Pitt



Pitt --  Ya hemos discutido aquel oración -- un montón -- en el otro hilo.. Porfa -- no de nuevo...


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Pitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> En este contexto se trata de los verbos _entregar/entregarse_.
> 
> Un ejemplo: El asesino se entregó a la policía.
> 
> En mi opinión SE funciona como complemento directo. ¿Es verdad?
> 
> Pitt
> 
> 
> 
> Ahí me parece bastante claro que _se_ es reflexivo y cumple la función de CD.
Click to expand...

Aunque no tengo muchas ganas de 'reabrir' este tema y reanalizar esta oración -- tengo que preguntarte --
¿*cómo* es bastante claro que el _se_ es reflexivo ahí? Puedo pensar de 2 ó 3 más semánticos.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> NewdestinyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¡¡Sí, sí!! Esto establece fuertemente mi argumento que todos los verbos que emplean un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto se deberían considerar 'pronominal'. /quote]
> 
> Como ya he dicho esta definición de los verbos pronominales es incompleta (falta: y que no desempeña ninguna función nominal). Esta definición no corresponde a la definición en el DRAE y en el DPD. También en la Gramática didáctica del español (Leonardo Gómez Torrego), p. 189, se dice:
> 
> Los verbos pronominales son aquellos que se conjugan siempre con el pronombre átono correspondiente, el cual no desempeña función nominal alguna.
> 
> Por eso los verbos reflexivos (lavarse, peinarse etc.) no son verbos pronominales, ya que el pronombre átono funciona como CD o CI.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay que distinguir dos tipos claros :
> 
> *a.-* Un 'SE' con carácter pronominal ( reflexivo-recíproco) con función nominal y un  'se' sin función nominal (*verdaderos verbos pronominales*).
> *Él se entregó a la policía*
> Verbo entregarse = PRN destransitivizado por 'se'
> SE= componente o morfema dell verbo = entregarse.
> a la policía = CI.
> *b.-* Un 'se' con carácter no pronominal como se pasiva y se impersonal.
> 
> Ivy29
Click to expand...


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> Hay que distinguir dos tipos claros :
> 
> *a.-* Un 'SE' con carácter pronominal ( reflexivo-recíproco) con función nominal y un 'se' sin función nominal (*verdaderos verbos pronominales*).
> *Él se entregó a la policía*
> Verbo entregarse = PRN destransitivizado por 'se'
> SE= componente o morfema del verbo = entregarse.
> a la policía = CI.
> *b.-* Un 'se' con carácter no pronominal como se pasiva y se impersonal.
> 
> Ivy29


 


Otro ejemplo: 
Al asesino [CD] se le [CD] entregó a la policía [CI].
En este caso SE es una marca de la construcción impersonal.
¿Estás de acuerdo?

Pitt


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Antes he pensado que en "Él se entregó a la policía" ese SE es un CD, pero entretanto yo estoy de acuerdo contigo que SE es un componente del verbo intransitivo _entregarse_. El verbo transitivo _entregar_ se convierte en el verbo intransitivo _entregarse _(como levantar (tr.) / levantarse (intr.).
> Otro ejemplo:
> Al asesino [CD] se le [CD] entregó a la policía [CI].
> En este caso SE es una marca de la construcción impersonal.
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> Pitt


 

*Al asesino se le entregó a la policía*
Aquí el verbo es' entregar'
al asesino = persona entregada a la policía = CD.
LE= leísmo género masculino aceptado por la RAE= CD.
SE = pronombre átono (=LE) CI.
Alguien ( policía, detective, etc) entregó el asesino a la policía.
*El 'se' no es marca de impersonal.*

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Otro ejemplo:
> Al asesino [CD] se le [CD] entregó a la policía [CI].
> En este caso SE es una marca de la construcción impersonal.
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Pitt



No Pitt. En ésta -- el SE es CI superfluo cambiado de 'le' y tu 'le' es un leísmo normalmente 'lo'.

Al asesino [CD] se[CI] le/lo [CD] entregó a la policía [CI]

Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> No Pitt. En ésta -- el SE es CI superfluo cambiado de 'le' y tu 'le' es un leísmo normalmente 'lo'.
> 
> Al asesino [CD] se[CI] le/lo [CD] entregó a la policía [CI]
> 
> Grant


 
Grant, no entiendo tu análisis. Aquí se trata del verbo _entregar_ (no del verbo entregarse) = en inglés: to hand over.

Podemos omitir "a la policía":

Se [alguien, la gente] entregó al asesino [CD] >
Al asesino [CD] se le/lo [CD] entregó.

Otro ejemplo con _interrogar_ (en inglés: interrogate)
Se interrogó al asesino >
Al asesino se le/lo interrogó.

¿Entiendes lo que quiero decir?

Pitt


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Grant, no entiendo tu análisis. Aquí se trata del verbo _entregar_ (no del verbo entregarse) = en inglés: to hand over.
> 
> Podemos omitir "a la policía":
> 
> Se [alguien, la gente] entregó al asesino [CD] >
> Al asesino [CD] se le/lo [CD] entregó.
> 
> Otro ejemplo con _interrogar_ (en inglés: interrogate)
> Se interrogó al asesino >
> Al asesino se le/lo interrogó.
> 
> ¿Entiendes lo que quiero decir?
> 
> Pitt


 

*The subject was elided* not marked through the pronoun 'se'.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Grant, no entiendo tu análisis. Aquí se trata del verbo _entregar_ (no del verbo entregarse) = en inglés: to hand over.
> 
> Podemos omitir "a la policía":
> 
> Se [alguien, la gente] entregó al asesino [CD] >
> Al asesino [CD] se le/lo [CD] entregó. (En esta oración 'lo' solo se usaría en el Cono Sur. 'Le' es lo más común, en el SE Impersonal, para evitar ambegüedades. (Lee en el DPD a: 'SE', 2.1 y 'Leísmo', 4f)
> 
> Otro ejemplo con _interrogar_ (en inglés: interrogate)
> Se interrogó al asesino >
> Al asesino se le/lo interrogó.
> 
> ¿Entiendes lo que quiero decir?



Pitt,
Como ya hemos discutido en el otro hilo -- hay al menos 3 semánticos que se pueden expresar con esta oración con entregar(se). Y 'a la policía', si está actuando como CP(CR) o no está allí para nada, entonces tu análisis podría funcionar. Verbo: entregar; Se: marca de impersonal. Perfecto. Puede que Ivy29 discrepe. Pero sí es posible.. (solo si 'a la policía' es CR u omitida)

Pero cuando hay un CI en la oración, nombrado y marcado con la preposición 'a' (o sea lo que sigue el 'a' no es CR, sino CI) entonces la única manera en la que se entiende un '*se* *le*', antes del verbo, es donde:
el SE = el pronombre de CI superfluo; y
el LE = un leísmo de 'lo'=CD.
Así que -- hay varias maneras en las cuales se puede analizar estas oraciones con verbos como 'entregar(se)' y 'interrogar(se)'. Pero en la oración presentaste primero -- el análisis de Ivy y mi es correcto. "Se", allí, no puede ser marca de impersonal. (Sin "a la policía" tu análisis va bien)

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Pitt,
> Como ya hemos discutido en el otro hilo -- hay al menos 3 semánticos que se pueden expresar con esta oración con entregar(se). Y 'a la policía', si está actuando como CP(CR) o no está allí para nada, entonces tu análisis podría funcionar. Verbo: entregar; Se: marca de impersonal. Perfecto. Puede que Ivy29 discrepe. Pero sí es posible.. (solo si 'a la policía' es CR u omitida)
> 
> Pero cuando hay un CI en la oración, nombrado y marcado con la preposición 'a' (o sea lo que sigue el 'a' no es CR, sino CI) entonces la única manera en la que se entiende un '*se* *le*', antes del verbo, es donde:
> el SE = el pronombre de CI superfluo; y
> el LE = un leísmo de 'lo'=CD.
> Así que -- hay varias maneras en las cuales se puede analizar estas oraciones con verbos como 'entregar(se)' y 'interrogar(se)'. Pero en la oración presentaste primero -- el análisis de Ivy y *el mío* es correcto. "Se", allí, no puede ser marca de impersonal. (Sin "a la policía" tu análisis va (está) bien)
> 
> Grant


 

Se entregó a la policía:
entregarse= pronominal detransitivizado por 'se'
SE= marcador sin función nominal.

Se le entregó a la policía 
Verbo= Entregar.
Aunque no se especifica quien, específicamente lo/le entregó, está implícito con claridad.
SE = CI
A la policía =CD.
Subject elided.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Se entregó a la policía:
> entregarse= pronominal detransitivizado por 'se'
> SE= marcador sin función nominal.
> 
> Se le entregó a la policía
> Verbo= Entregar.
> Aunque no se especifica quien, específicamente lo/le entregó, está implícito con claridad.
> SE = CI
> A la policía =CD. CI ó CR (never CD)
> Subject elided.
> 
> Ivy29



"A la policía" can't be a CD. Perhaps you mistyped.
LE = leísmo of LO = CD


----------



## mhp

I apologize for replying to this thread without having read previous replies.

  I just want to make a comment about “aspectual” SE. Aspectual SE as in dormirse comes in many flavors and is very close to the verbal phrase in English. I honestly don’t believe there is a coherent grammatical approach to either of these two topics. Such verbs as comerse, dormirse, irse, etc while can be classified under the general category of _aspectual _pronominal verbs have very subtle nuances that defy generalization.


----------



## Pitt

Quizás soy duro de mollera. Pero en mi opinión el sintagma "a la policía" no tiene que ver con la construcción impersonal con SE. Esta construcción no tiene un sujeto.

Construcción con sujeto:
The murderer was handed over to the police = El asesino [Sujeto] fue entregado a la policía.
They handed over the murderer to the police = [Sujeto implícito] Entregaron al assino [CD] a la policía.


Construcción sin sujeto = impersonal con SE:

sin "a la policía":
Se entregó al asesino [CD] > Al asesino [CD] se le [CD] entregó.

con "a la policía":
Se entregó al asesino [CD] a la policía > Al asesino [CD] se le [CD] entregó a la policía.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> "A la policía" can't be a CD. Perhaps you mistyped.
> LE = leísmo of LO = CD


 

A la policía = CI.
The person taken to the police (reo) CD.
SE = CI redundant ( referred to = a la policía)
The offender = CD.
LE/lO = CD.

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> Hay que distinguir dos tipos claros :
> 
> *a.-* Un 'SE' con carácter pronominal ( reflexivo-recíproco) con función nominal y un  'se' sin función nominal (*verdaderos verbos pronominales*).
> *Él se entregó a la policía*
> Verbo entregarse = PRN destransitivizado por 'se'
> SE= componente o morfema del verbo = entregarse.
> a la policía = CI.
> *b.-* Un 'se' con carácter no pronominal como se pasiva y se impersonal.





NewdestinyX said:


> ¿*cómo* es bastante claro que el _se_ es reflexivo ahí? Puedo pensar de 2 ó 3 más semánticos.


Para ser precisos, quería decir que me parece muy acertado el considerar que el pronombre "se" en la oración "Él se entregó a la policía" sí que desempeña una función sintáctica en la oración: La de complemento directo. Es decir, que considero que entregar no es un verbo de carácter _exclusivamente pronominal_ _[RAE]. _Entiendo, por tanto, que está usado con valor reflexivo (pues se refiere al sujeto de la oración).


NewdestinyX said:


> no tengo muchas ganas de 'reabrir' este tema y reanalizar esta oración


Te entiendo. A mí me gusta mucho debatir estos temas.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Otro ejemplo:
> Al asesino [CD] se le [CD] entregó a la policía [CI].
> En este caso SE es una marca de la construcción impersonal.
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?


Sí Pitt, estoy de acuerdo. La frase no tiene sujeto (no es que se haya omitido, o se sobreentienda, es que no lo tiene; Es decir, no sabemos quién entregó al asesino a la policía). Esta frase es distinta de: "El asesino se entregó a la policía", en la que el sujeto es _el asesino_, que voluntariamente se entrega a la policía.

No obstante, la prefiero en este orden:

Se entregó al asesino a la policía.
Se entregó a los asesinos a la policía.


Pitt said:


> Quizás soy duro de mollera. Pero en mi opinión el sintagma "a la policía" no tiene que ver con la construcción impersonal con SE. Esta construcción no tiene un sujeto.
> 
> Construcción con sujeto:
> The murderer was handed over to the police = El asesino [Sujeto] fue entregado a la policía.
> They handed over the murderer to the police = [Sujeto implícito] Entregaron al assino [CD] a la policía.
> 
> 
> Construcción sin sujeto = impersonal con SE:
> 
> sin "a la policía":
> Se entregó al asesino [CD] > Al asesino [CD] se le [CD] entregó.
> 
> con "a la policía":
> Se entregó al asesino [CD] a la policía > Al asesino [CD] se le [CD] entregó a la policía.


No eres duro de mollera... la tienes bien reblandecida de jugar con las palabras . Tu análisis me parece muy correcto.



NewdestinyX said:


> Pero cuando hay un CI en la oración, nombrado y marcado con la preposición 'a' (o sea lo que sigue el 'a' no es CR, sino CI) entonces la única manera en la que se entiende un '*se* *le*', antes del verbo, es donde:
> el SE = el pronombre de CI superfluo; y
> el LE = un leísmo de 'lo'=CD.


En:

Al asesino se lo/le entregó a la policía.

_se_ no es un pronombre de valor expresivo que pueda eliminarse (superfluo).

Al asesino lo/le entregó a la policía.


Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

> Al asesino [CD] se le/lo [CD] entregó. (En esta oración 'lo' solo se usaría en el Cono Sur. 'Le' es lo más común, en el SE Impersonal, para evitar ambigüedades. (Lee en el DPD a: 'SE', 2.1 y 'Leísmo', 4f)


¿Para evitar qué ambigüedad? No entiendo. En cualquier caso, "lo" ahí es correcto.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> En:
> 
> Al asesino se lo/le entregó a la policía.
> 
> _se_ no es un pronombre de valor expresivo que pueda eliminarse (superfluo).
> 
> Al asesino lo/le entregó a la policía.
> 
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.



I want to switch to English here to help the students would would like to benefit from this. You misunderstood me, Pedro. I never said that the SE is 'expressive here'. It is a conversion from LE -- which, when the indirect object is mentioned, is redundant, Do you say 'redundante' in Spanish? In the dictionary the Spanish word for 'redundant' is 'superfluo'. So I might have used the wrong word in the Spanish in my explanation. 

Lo importante aquí es que, si 'le' es CD entonces 'a la policía' solo se pueda entender como CP (CR). Y no CI. Porque en español hablado y escrito el 'le' redundante es muy necesario. El tema siempre ha sido ¿qué papel es 'a la policía'? ¿CP o CI? Si es CI -- entonces se puede representar en algun lugar en la oración con el 'le' (le convertido a se) redundante. Y coincido en lo de una semántica siendo reflexivo con esta oración...

NF = ninguna función sintáctica
CP= complemento preposicional (también conocido como CR)

Quatro semánticos posibles (con y sin 'le'):
*Reflexivo:*
Se(CD) entregó(el asesino) a la policía(CP)
Se(CD) le(CI) entregó(el asesino) a la policía. (CI)

*Pronominal: (verbo: entregarse)*
Se (NF) entregó (sujeto ignorado) a la policía. (CP)
Se (NF) le(CI) entregó(sujeto ignorado) a la policía. (CI)

*Se Pasiva:*
Se (marca de Pasiva) entregó(sujeto: ello) a la policía. (CP)
Se (marca de Pasiva) le (CI) entregó (sujeto: ello) a la policía. (CI)

*Se Impersonal:*
Se (marca de Imp) le/lo (CD) entregó a la policía. (CP)
Se (marca de Imp y CI redundante) le/lo (CD) entregó a la policía. (CI)

Uuuuuffff. Demasiados ¿no?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Una cuestión más que me parece interesante:

Se entregó a los asesinos a la policía.
Se entregaron los asesinos a la policía. (Con el sentido de: Los asesinos fueron entregados a la policía).
Se entregaron a los asesinos a la policía.
Las oraciones 1 y 2 son _semánticamente_ equivalentes. La primera es una construcción impersonal, y la segunda una oración de pasiva refleja con sujeto de persona determinado (los asesinos). Ahora bien, es preferible la primera pues es imposible su interpretación reflexiva, con lo que evitamos la anfibología. Efectivamente, la nº 2 puede significar también que _los asesinos se entregaron [voluntariamente] a la policía_. La tercera es, sencillamente, incorrecta.

Se entregó a los asesinos a la policía.
Se: Indicador de oración impersonal.
entregó: núcleo del predicado verbal.
a los asesinos: CD.
a la policía: CI.
​Se entregaron los asesinos a la policía (=Los asesinos fueron entregados a la policía).
Se: Indicador de oración pasiva refleja.
entregaron: núcleo del predicado verbal.
los asesinos: Sujeto.
a la policía: CI.
​Se entregaron los asesinos a la policía (=los asesinos se entregaron [voluntariamente] a la policía).  Se: CD.
 entregaron: núcleo del predicado verbal.
 los asesinos: Sujeto.
 a la policía: CI.

​Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> ¿Para evitar qué ambigüedad? No entiendo. En cualquier caso, "lo" ahí es correcto.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.



Lee los secciones en el DPD que cité. Vas a ver que 'lo' allí solo se usa en el Cono Sur. El resto del mundo hispanohablante usaría 'le'. En Se Impersonal el 'le' quita cualquier ambegüedad entre sentidos reflexivos y otros. A menos que haya entendido mal algo en cuanto al CD apareciendo ante el verbo. Tal vez haya diferencia en cómo se entiende el 'lo/le'. 

¿Coincidiríamos en esto?:
¿Se acompaño a tus padre al aeropuerto?
Sí, se *les* acompaño.

Solo 'les' se usaría en casi todos lugares -- ¿verdad? En el Cono Sur se usaría 'los'. Ahora --- ¿es diferente la oración con 'al asesino' ante el verbo ? ¿Se esforza el 'lo' por la posición del CD ante el verbo?


----------



## heidita

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> ¿Para evitar qué ambigüedad? Pedro.


 



> Al asesino [CD] se le/lo [CD] entregó


 
Lo primero que he pensado: al asesino se le ha entregado algo (lo).

Solo puesto al reves: 

Pepe se lo entregó al asesino.
Al asesino se lo entregó.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Lee los secciones en el DPD que cité. Vas a ver que 'lo' allí solo se usa en el Cono Sur. El resto del mundo hispanohablante usaría 'le'. En *el* Se Impersonal el 'le' quita cualquier amb*i*güedad entre *el sentido *reflexivo y otros. A menos que haya entendido mal algo en cuanto al CD apareciendo ante el verbo. Tal vez haya diferencia en cómo se entiende el 'lo/le'.
> 
> ¿Coincidiríamos en esto?:
> ¿Se acompaño a tus padre al aeropuerto?
> Sí, se *les* acompaño.
> 
> Solo 'les' se usaría en casi todos lugares -- ¿verdad? En el Cono Sur se usaría 'los'. Ahora --- ¿es diferente la oración con 'al asesino' ante el verbo ? ¿Se esforza el 'lo' por la posición del CD ante el verbo?


¿*Se* acompaño a tus padre*s* al aeropuerto?
 Sí, *se* *les* acompaño.
¿Acompaño a tus padres al aeropuerto?
Sí, los acompaño.

¿Te refieres a esto?


			
				DPD pronombres personales átonos. 6 said:
			
		

> *b) * En el español de muchos países de América, es frecuente, especialmente en registros populares o coloquiales, trasladar a la forma singular del pronombre átono de acusativo en función de complemento directo el rasgo de plural correspondiente al complemento indirecto, cuando este va representado por la forma invariable _se:_ _«¡No entienden que este es mi espacio, es mi lugar! Cuántas veces quieren que se los diga» _(Purroy _Desertor_ [Ven. 1989]), en lugar de _Cuántas veces quieren que se lo diga._ Aunque en algunos países esta transferencia indebida se ha extendido incluso entre hablantes cultos, se recomienda evitarla en el habla esmerada.


Te aseguro que en: "Entregué la flor a María", a María es un CI. 

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## heidita

NewdestinyX said:


> ¿Coincidiríamos en esto?:
> ¿Se acompaño a tus padre al aeropuerto?
> Sí, se *les* acompaño.


 
Mande??


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> I want to switch to English here to help the students would would like to benefit from this. You misunderstood me, Pedro. I never said that the SE is 'expressive here'. It is a conversion from LE -- which, when the indirect object is mentioned, is redundant, Do you say 'redundante' in Spanish? In the dictionary the Spanish word for 'redundant' is 'superfluo'. So I might have used the wrong word in the Spanish in my explanation.


Hola:

Perdona mi equivocación. Sí, existe _redundante_, y en este contexto es sinónimo de superfluo. It means: _use of more words than required to express an idea.

_However, if "le" is necessary, then we use: "Duplicación del complemento".

Regards,

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

heidita said:


> Lo primero que he pensado: al asesino se le ha entregado algo (lo).
> 
> Solo puesto al reves:
> 
> Pepe se lo entregó al asesino.
> Al asesino se lo entregó.


Claro heidita. Sensatísima apreciación, como siempre. Efectivamente, no debemos omitir: _"a la policía", _so pena de cambiar el sentido de la frase...


----------



## Ynez

Pedro, a Newdestiny se le pasaron los acentos. Él quería decir:

¿Se acompañó a tus padres al aeropuerto?
Sí, se les acompañó.

Newdestiny, aquí lo más normal sería "les", pero ya sabes que no podemos saber cómo se dice en general en todos los países. Si tu libro dice eso, pues será verdad.

Esa frase sería más normal para mí como:

¿LLevó alguien a tus padres al aeropuerto?

Esto es por comentar, la que tú pusiste se entiende perfectamente.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ynez said:


> Pedro, a Newdestiny se le pasaron los acentos. Él quería decir:
> 
> ¿Se acompañó a tus padres al aeropuerto?
> Sí, se les acompañó.
> 
> Newdestiny, aquí lo más normal sería "les", pero ya sabes que no podemos saber cómo se dice en general en todos los países. Si tu libro dice eso, pues será verdad.
> 
> Esa frase sería más normal para mí como:
> 
> ¿Llevó alguien a tus padres al aeropuerto?
> 
> Esto es por comentar, la que tú pusiste se entiende perfectamente.


¡Vaya! Es verdad. Eso es lo que quería escribir Newdestiny...

En tal caso, sí. Estamos de acuerdo en que pueden emplearse indistintamente les/los en este caso y que, si hacemos caso del DPD, "(...) El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino (...)", y que, "No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que *la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo*, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur".

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> No eres duro de mollera... la tienes bien reblandecida de jugar con las palabras . Tu análisis me parece muy correcto.


 
Pedro, te agradezco mucho tu comentario. ¡Me has ayudado mucho! 

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Se entregaron los asesinos a la policía (=Los asesinos fueron entregados a la policía).Se: Indicador de oración pasiva refleja.​entregaron: núcleo del predicado verbal.​los asesinos: Sujeto.​a la policía: CI.​


 
En mi opinión la pasiva refleja sólo se refiere a cosas o a personas indeterminadas. Ejemplos:
Se necesitan secretarias = correcto
Se necesitan las secretarias = incorrecto
Pero "los asesinos" son personas determinadas. En este caso sólo es correcto la construcción impersonal con SE:

Se entregó a los asesinos [CD]. 

Otro ejemplo:
Se entregaron los asesinos a la policía.

En este caso no se trata de una pasiva refleja. En mi opinión sólo es posible este análisis (como ya has dicho):

Se [CD] entregaron los asesinos a la policía.

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión la pasiva refleja sólo se refiere a cosas o a personas indeterminadas. Pero "los asesinos" son personas determinadas. En este caso sólo es correcto la construcción impersonal con SE:
> 
> Se entregó a los asesinos [CD].



Coincido contigo.



> Otro ejemplo:
> Se entregaron los asesinos a la policía.
> 
> En este caso no se trata de una pasiva refleja. En mi opinión sólo es posible este análisis (como ya has dicho):
> 
> Se [CD] entregaron los asesinos a la policía.


De nuevo -- coincido contigo -- reflexivo es el semántico. Y 'a la policía' tendría que ser un CRP ya que no hay 'le' redundante.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> A la policía = CI.
> The person taken to the police (reo) CD.
> SE = CI redundant ( referred to = a la policía)
> The offender = CD.
> LE/lO = CD.
> 
> Ivy29



Yes, that's it now. You just mistyped, then, when you said 'a la policía' = CD?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> ¿*Se* acompañ*ó* a tus padre*s* al aeropuerto?
> Sí, *se* *les* acompañ*ó*.
> ¿Acompaño a tus padres al aeropuerto?
> Sí, los acompaño.



Sin querer se me olvidaron un par de acentos, compadre..  Te aseguro que los dos oraciones míos, con SE allí, son español perfecto. Han sido aprobados por mis editores de mi libro de la gramática.  Sí hay otras posibilidades para decir ese semántico pero las oraciones son normales -- y lo más importante es que muestran que 'les' se usa más en tales situaciones para reemplazar el CD como dice el DPD en "leísmo" 4f.



> Hola:
> Perdona mi equivocación. Sí, existe _redundante_, y en este contexto es sinónimo de superfluo. It means: _use of more words than required to express an idea.
> 
> _However, if "le" is necessary, then we use: "Duplicación del complemento".



Ah.. De hoy en adelante dejaré de usar 'le redundante' y  voy a emplear "duplicación del complemento". Pero dime -- ¿estamos de acuerdo en lo de el 'le' siendo necesario si 'a la policía' es CI?


----------



## Jellby

NewdestinyX said:


> Tus oraciones están en la voz activa. Te aseguro que los dos oraciones míos, con SE allí, son español perfecto. Han sido aprobados por mis editores de mi libro de la gramática. Sí hay otras posibilidades para decir ese semántico pero las oraciones son normales -- y lo más importante es que muestran que 'les' se usa más en tales situaciones para reemplazar el CD como dice el DPD en "leísmo" 4f.



Con acento sí:

¿Se acompañ*ó* a tus padres al aeropuerto? 
Sí, se les acompañ*ó*


----------



## NewdestinyX

Jellby said:


> Con acento sí:
> 
> ¿Se acompañ*ó* a tus padres al aeropuerto?
> Sí, se les acompañ*ó*



Sí -- un error muy tonto. He confundido a todos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión la pasiva refleja sólo se refiere a cosas o a personas indeterminadas. Ejemplos:
> Se necesitan secretarias = correcto
> Se necesitan las secretarias = incorrecto
> Pero "los asesinos" son personas determinadas. En este caso sólo es correcto la construcción impersonal con SE:
> 
> Se entregó a los asesinos [CD].


Hola Pitt:

*2.3.* Algunos verbos transitivos, como _nombrar, elegir, seleccionar, contratar_ y similares, admiten ambas construcciones _y pueden dar lugar, sin reparos, a oraciones de pasiva refleja con sujeto de persona determinado_; así, tan correcta es la oración de pasiva refleja _«Se elegirán los alcaldes por voto popular»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 2.1.88), donde _los alcaldes_ es el sujeto paciente de _se elegirán,_ como la oración impersonal _«Se elegirá a las autoridades de la institución para el período 1997-1998»_ (_Hoy_ [El Salv.] 23.4.97), que carece de sujeto gramatical y en la que _las autoridades_ es el complemento directo de _se elegirá_. Suele preferirse, en estos casos, la construcción impersonal, porque al ser imposible su interpretación reflexiva o recíproca no da lugar a enunciados ambiguos. Lo que no debe hacerse es mezclar ambas construcciones: _«Se elegirán a los cargos del partido» _(_Nación_ [C. Rica] 27.11.96); debió decirse _Se elegirán los cargos_ o _Se elegirá a los cargos_.

Solo te puedo decir que, como nativo: "Se necesitan las secretarias.", me suena mal, pero: "Se entregaron los asesinos a la policía." (con el sentido de que fueron puestos a buen recaudo) me suena bien.



Pitt said:


> Otro ejemplo:
> Se entregaron los asesinos a la policía.
> 
> En este caso no se trata de una pasiva refleja. En mi opinión sólo es posible este análisis (como ya has dicho):
> 
> Se [CD] entregaron los asesinos a la policía.
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Pitt


En realidad, con este sentido, es mucho más natural en este orden:

Los asesinos se entregaron a la policía.

Mira también esto que dice el DPD:



			
				DPD said:
			
		

> Hoy, según la norma culta mayoritaria, reflejada en escritores de prestigio de todo el ámbito hispánico, se utiliza la construcción impersonal (→ 2.1a) cuando el verbo transitivo lleva *un complemento directo de persona determinado *—*y, por tanto, necesariamente precedido de la preposición a*—_:_ _«Allí estaba la campana con que se llamaba a los trabajadores» _(Araya _Luna_ [Chile 1982]); _«Dio las instrucciones para que_ [...] _se buscara a las adoratrices de la Vela Perpetua»_ (Sánchez _Héroe_ [Col. 1988]); y se usa la construcción de pasiva refleja (→ 2.1b) cuando el verbo transitivo lleva, en la versión activa de la oración, un complemento directo de cosa, *o bien un complemento directo de persona no determinado *—*no precedido, por tanto, de la preposición a* (→ a2, 1.3b)—; esos complementos directos de la versión activa son los sujetos de la pasiva refleja: _«Se exponen tesis y se buscan argumentos que tengan fuerza persuasiva» _(Marafioti _Significantes_ [Arg. 1988]); _«Se buscan jóvenes idealistas» _(_Tiempo_ [Col.] 16.5.92).



Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Sin querer se me olvidaron un par de acentos, compadre.. Te aseguro que los dos oraciones míos, con SE allí, son español perfecto. Han sido aprobados por mis editores de mi libro de la gramática.  Sí hay otras posibilidades para decir ese semántico pero las oraciones son normales -- y lo más importante es que muestran que 'les' se usa más en tales situaciones para reemplazar el CD como dice el DPD en "leísmo" 4f.





Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> En tal caso, sí. Estamos de acuerdo en que pueden emplearse indistintamente les/los en este caso y que, si hacemos caso del DPD, "(...) El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino (...)", y que, "No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que *la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo*, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur".





NewdestinyX said:


> ¿estamos de acuerdo en lo de el 'le' siendo necesario si 'a la policía' es CI?


Ese "le" es _complemento directo _y su antecedente es _el asesino_. En este caso es necesaria la duplicación del pronombre, pues "(...) el complemento tónico [el asesino] no es un pronombre personal y aparece antepuesto al verbo, (...)" :

Al asesino se le/lo entregó a la policía.

En este no, pues *el complemento directo *(al asesino) va pospuesto al verbo y no es un pronombre personal:

Se entregó al asesino a la policía.

Espero haber respondido a tu pregunta.

Un saludo.

Pedro.

Pta.: Recuerda que los complementos de régimen verbales son _exigidos _por el verbo. Por este simple motivo "a los policías" no puede ser complemento de régimen del verbo entregar.



			
				Glosario de términos DPD said:
			
		

> *4. complemento de régimen.* Complemento encabezado siempre por una preposición y exigido por el verbo, de forma que, si se suprime, la oración resulta anómala o adquiere otro significado: _La victoria depende de los jugadores; Se empeñó en hacerlo; Me conformo con esto_. También pueden llevar complementos de régimen algunos sustantivos y adjetivos: _Su renuncia al cargo sorprendió a todos; Es propenso a los resfriados._


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Se entregó a los asesinos a la policía.Se: Indicador de oración impersonal.​entregó: núcleo del predicado verbal.​a los asesinos: CD.​a la policía: CI.​
> 
> Se entregaron los asesinos a la policía (=Los asesinos fueron entregados a la policía).Se: Indicador de oración pasiva refleja.​entregaron: núcleo del predicado verbal.​los asesinos: Sujeto.​a la policía: CI.​
> 
> Se entregaron los asesinos a la policía (=los asesinos se entregaron [voluntariamente] a la policía).Se: CD.​entregaron: núcleo del predicado verbal.​los asesinos: Sujeto.​a la policía: CI.​
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
"Se entregaron los asesinos a la policía" se puede interpretar como _pasiva refleja_ o como _oración reflexiva_. Para evitar esta ambigüedad se prefiere la construcción _impersonal con SE_:

Se entregó a los asesinos [CD] a la policía. SE = marca de impersonalidad

Esta construcción es inéquivoca.

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> "Se entregaron los asesinos a la policía" se puede interpretar como _pasiva refleja_ o como _oración reflexiva_. Para evitar esta ambigüedad se prefiere la construcción _impersonal con SE_:
> 
> Se entregó a los asesinos [CD] a la policía. SE = marca de impersonalidad
> 
> Esta construcción es inéquivoca.
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


Exacto Pitt.

Un saludo.

Pedro.

Pdta.:

El orden _favorece_ una u otra interpretación, pero no la define.

Orden que favorece la interpretación pasiva refleja (SE=Indicador de pasiva refleja):
Se entregaron los asesinos a la policía.

Orden que favorece la interpretación reflexiva (SE=CD):
Los asesinos se entregaron a la policía.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Exacto Pitt.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.
> 
> Pdta.:
> 
> El orden _favorece_ una u otra interpretación, pero no la define.
> 
> Orden que favorece la interpretación pasiva refleja (SE=Indicador de pasiva refleja):
> Se entregaron los asesinos a la policía.
> 
> Orden que favorece la interpretación reflexiva (SE=CD):
> Los asesinos se entregaron a la policía.


 
¡De nuevo muchas gracias! Has bien explicado ambas interpretaciones.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> ¡De nuevo muchas gracias! Has bien explicado bien ambas interpretaciones.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


A ti Pitt. Siempre propones retos límite .

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> A ti Pitt. Siempre propones retos límite .
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
Pedro, no entiendo el sentido de "retos límite". Podrías usar otras palabras o traducir esto al inglés?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Pedro, no entiendo el sentido de "retos límite". ¿Podrías usar otras palabras o traducir esto al inglés?
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


Pedona Pitt:

Me refería a esto:

*límite**.*
 (Del lat. _limes, -ĭtis_).

* 4.     * m. Extremo que pueden alcanzar lo físico y lo anímico. _Llegó al límite de sus fuerzas.

_Es decir, que propones retos lingüísticos que me ponen a prueba, que me llevan al límite de mis capacidades. Por ello te doy las gracias, pues me permites profundizar en el conocimiento de la lengua.

Un saludo Pitt,

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Pedona Pitt:
> 
> Me refería a esto:
> 
> *límite**.*
> (Del lat. _limes, -ĭtis_).
> 
> *4. *m. Extremo que pueden alcanzar lo físico y lo anímico. _Llegó al límite de sus fuerzas._
> 
> Es decir, que propones retos lingüísticos que me ponen a prueba, que me llevan al límite de mis capacidades. Por ello te doy las gracias, pues me permites profundizar en el conocimiento de la lengua.
> 
> Un saludo Pitt,
> 
> Pedro.


 
Ahora he entendido el sentido. Estoy contento no haberte molestado con mis preguntas.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Ahora he entendido el sentido. Estoy contento *de/por* no haberte molestado con mis preguntas.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


Investigar contigo es siempre un honor Pitt.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Zitat von *Ivy29:* 
Hay que distinguir dos tipos claros :

*a.-* Un 'SE' con carácter pronominal ( reflexivo-recíproco) con función nominal y un 'se' sin función nominal (*verdaderos verbos pronominales*).
*Él se entregó a la policía*
Verbo entregarse = PRN destransitivizado por 'se'
SE= componente o morfema del verbo = entregarse.
a la policía = CI.
*b.-* Un 'se' con carácter no pronominal como se pasiva y se impersonal.

Hola:

Otra vez el ejemplo:

Él *se* entregó a la policía.

Creo que *se* es un complemento directo. En este contexto dice la "Gramática didáctica del español" (Gómez Torrego), p. 114:

Juan *se* [CD] entregó a la policía > Yo *me* [CD] entregué.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Hola:

En este caso que propones me parece natural considerar ese _SE_ como complemento directo.

Él se entregó a la policía.

Lo hace por propia voluntad y no para _someterse a su dirección a arbitrio_ sino que se pone _en su poder_.

No obstante, creo que ambas consideraciones son posibles.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Zitat von *Ivy29:*
> Hay que distinguir dos tipos claros :
> 
> *a.-* Un 'SE' con carácter pronominal ( reflexivo-recíproco) con función nominal y un 'se' sin función nominal (*verdaderos verbos pronominales*).
> *Él se entregó a la policía*
> Verbo entregarse = PRN destransitivizado por 'se'
> SE= componente o morfema del verbo = entregarse.
> a la policía = CI.
> *b.-* Un 'se' con carácter no pronominal como se pasiva y se impersonal.
> 
> Hola:
> 
> Otra vez el ejemplo:
> 
> Él *se* entregó a la policía.
> 
> Creo que *se* es un complemento directo. En este contexto dice la "Gramática didáctica del español" (Gómez Torrego), p. 114:
> 
> Juan *se* [CD] entregó a la policía > Yo *me* [CD] entregué.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


 
'Se' no puede ser CD pues no se puede reemplazar por ls forma de acusativo (lo) sin cambiar el sentido de la oración. Juan 'lo' entregó
Juan se lavó ( cara). Juan la lavó ( cara).

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> 'Se' no puede ser CD pues no se puede reemplazar por ls forma de acusativo (lo) sin cambiar el sentido de la oración. Juan 'lo' entregó
> Juan se lavó ( cara). Juan la lavó ( cara).
> 
> Ivy29


Ese análisis no cuadra con nada.  Ayai.. ¿Dónde empiezo?

Primero que nada -- Reemplazar un CD con 'lo' no es la prueba correcta. La prueba para CD (y transitividad) -- es si se puede convertir en pasivo clásico. 

Y en 'Juan se lavó' -- el 'se' NO puede ser 'la cara'. SE = para el beneficio de Juan.. si el CD se menciona. Sin el CD mencionado -- el SE se entendería o como CD significando "a sí mismo" o SE intransitivador. 

Juan se lavó --> se = cara  ¡¡¡Que no!!! ¿Estás bromeando?

Pruébalo,
Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> 'Se' no puede ser CD pues no se puede reemplazar por ls forma de acusativo (lo) sin cambiar el sentido de la oración.


Plain wrong . Sorry,

Pedro.


----------



## FJaviD

Ivy29 said:


> 'Se' no puede ser CD pues no se puede reemplazar por ls forma de acusativo (lo) sin cambiar el sentido de la oración. Juan 'lo' entregó
> Juan se lavó ( cara). Juan la lavó ( cara).
> 
> Ivy29


 
Con vuestro permiso, me agrego al hilo... 

La manera más segura que he encontrado para comprobar si la partícula SE tiene un uso reflexivo en un determinado contexto, es cambiar la persona del posible "objeto" por otra y comprobar si se mantiene el significado:

*Juan se lava las manos* --> Juan te lava las manos (Se/te --> SE Pr. reflexivo con función de CI)

*Juan se entrega a la policía* ---> Juan te/le/los... entrega a la policía (se/le/los... --> SE Pr. reflexivo con función de CD)

*Juan se entrega en cuerpo y alma a la lectura* ---> Juan te entrega en cuerpo y alma a la lectura 
(Aquí no nos sirve... ENTREGARSE en este caso es usado con la acepción de "darse a vicios, dejarse vencer por vicios y pasiones" y en él, SE es simplemente una partícula constituyente del verbo pronominal sin función sintáctica)


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

FJaviD said:


> Con vuestro permiso, me agrego al hilo...
> 
> La manera más segura que he encontrado para comprobar si la partícula SE tiene un uso reflexivo en un determinado contexto, es cambiar la persona del posible "objeto" por otra y comprobar si se mantiene el significado:


De sentido común, sencillo y elegante. Me gusta.
Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

FJaviD said:


> Con vuestro permiso, me agrego al hilo...
> 
> La manera más segura que he encontrado para comprobar si la partícula SE tiene un uso reflexivo en un determinado contexto, es cambiar la persona del posible "objeto" por otra y comprobar si se mantiene el significado:
> 
> *Juan se lava las manos* --> Juan te lava las manos (Se/te --> SE Pr. reflexivo con función de CI)
> 
> *Juan se entrega a la policía* ---> Juan te/le/los... entrega a la policía (se/le/los... --> SE Pr. reflexivo con función de CD)
> 
> *Juan se entrega en cuerpo y alma a la lectura* ---> Juan te entrega en cuerpo y alma a la lectura
> (Aquí no nos sirve... ENTREGARSE en este caso es usado con la acepción de "darse a vicios, dejarse vencer por vicios y pasiones" y en él, SE es simplemente una partícula constituyente del verbo pronominal sin función sintáctica)



¡¡Que genial!! Una explicación que ayudará a todos nuestros estudiantes serios. Muchísimas gracias.

Pero -- FJavi -- ¿Funcionará tu prueba -- en el caso de algunos de nuestros verbos transitivos de movimiento. 

En tu prueba ¿Es 'acercarse' reflexivo o pronominal? 

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## Pitt

FJaviD said:


> La manera más segura que he encontrado para comprobar si la partícula SE tiene un uso reflexivo en un determinado contexto, es cambiar la persona del posible "objeto" por otra y comprobar si se mantiene el significado:


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu excelente aclaración! En este contexto un ejemplo con el verbo *acercarse.* Cambiamos la persona:

Juan *se* acerca a la puerta -> Juan me acerca a la puerta. 
A mi entender el significado no se mantiene. 
Por eso *se* es un morfema verbal (no es C.D.).

¿Qué opinas?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por tu excelente aclaración! En este contexto un ejemplo con el verbo *acercarse.* Cambiamos la persona:
> 
> Juan *se* acerca a la puerta -> Juan me acerca a la puerta.
> A mi entender el significado no se mantiene.
> Por eso *se* es un morfema verbal (no es C.D.).
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?


Depende de la acepción que se usa. Empleando acepción #1, ejemplo #1 de 'acercarse' en el DRAE -- el significado del verbo se mantiene perfectamente con 'me' como con 'se'. O Juan 'acerca' a mí (CD) a la puerta  o acerca a sí mismo (CD) a la puerta.

En esta oración, empleando ejemplo #2,  la prueba de FjaviD comprueba que 'se' es una morfema del verbo.

Se acercan las Navidades.
Me acercan las Navidades. (se ha cambiado el significado)


----------



## FJaviD

NewdestinyX said:


> Depende de la acepción que se usa. Empleando acepción #1, ejemplo #1 de 'acercarse' en el DRAE -- el significado del verbo se mantiene perfectamente con 'me' como con 'se'. O Juan 'acerca' a mí (CD) a la puerta o acerca a sí mismo (CD) a la puerta.
> 
> En esta oración, empleando ejemplo #2, la prueba de FjaviD comprueba que 'se' es una morfema del verbo.
> 
> Se acercan las Navidades.
> Me acercan las Navidades. (se ha cambiado el significado)


 
Yes, I agree with Grant: SE in "acercarse" could work like a verb's particle and like a Direct object, as it occurs in the sentence that Pitt proposed. And we can find it also functioning as an Indirect object:

*¿Por favor, me/le/nos... acercas el vaso de vino? *(No pronominal in this case)

I think the exercise of changing the person that SE represents to, is good at discriminating the SE value in movement verbs, no matter if they are pronominals or not:

Me voy de vacaciones --> Te voy de vacaciones  IR(se) *Pronominal, *SE con valor expresivo
Sácame de aquí --> Sácale de aquí  Sacar (no pronominal) --> Me y Le con función de CD --> Ok, you know we could have said "LO" instead of le, as well! 
Sácame unas fotos --> Sácale unas fotos  Sacar (no pronominal) --> Me y Le con función de CI

Well, friends... That's all! By the way... Don't you think it's time to close this thread and open another one? 

Best regards


----------



## Pitt

FJaviD said:


> Yes, I agree with Grant: SE in "acercarse" could work like a verb's particle and like a Direct object, as it occurs in the sentence that Pitt proposed. And we can find it also functioning as an Indirect object:
> 
> *¿Por favor, me/le/nos... acercas el vaso de vino? *(No pronominal in this case)


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! Quizás me he equivocado con mi análisis anterior.

En resúmen, creo que es correcto asÍ:

Juan se [C.D.) acerca a la puerta.
Juan me [C.D.) acerca a la puerta. 

Las vacaciones se [morfema verbal] acercan.
El tren se [morfema verbal] acerca.

¿Es correcto así?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! Me he equivocado con mi análisis anterior.
> 
> En resúmen, creo que es correcto asÍ:
> 
> Juan se [C.D.) acerca a la puerta.
> Juan me [C.D.) acerca a la puerta.
> 
> Las vacaciones se [morfema verbal] acercan.
> El tren se [morfema verbal] acerca.
> 
> ¿Es correcto así?


¡Por fin! Ahora coincides con lo que llevo meses declarando.  (bromeando) -- Pero es que verbos
que son transitivos tienen que (poder) llevar un CD - si actual o figurativo.

Pero tengo que decir que sigue habiendo gramáticos que concordarían con tu análisis anterior. De
nuevo el papel que desempeña SE depende del contexto.

Así.

Contexto #1 - _En nuestro viaje me acuerdo del momentito cuando nos acercábamos a Madrid.
Era mi primera vez allá y me emocionaba._  (SE = morfema del verbo) - [aproximarse]

Contexto #2 - _El ladrón le dijo al hombre que ponga sus manos en la puerta. De modo que
el hombre se acercó lentamente a la puerta tal como el ladrón había ordenado._ (SE = CD) -
[llevarse/moverse a sí mismo más cerca a algo]

Mira... para mí -- ambos pueden ser CD. Pero según la inmensa mayoría de los gramáticos --
ambos usos arriba son pronominales. Especialmente en contexto #1.

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Ese análisis no cuadra con nada. Ayai.. ¿Dónde empiezo?
> 
> Primero que nada -- Reemplazar un CD con 'lo' no es la prueba correcta. La prueba para CD (y transitividad) -- es si se puede convertir en pasivo clásico.
> 
> Y en 'Juan se lavó' -- el 'se' NO puede ser 'la cara'. SE = para el beneficio de Juan.. si el CD se menciona. Sin el CD mencionado -- el SE se entendería o como CD significando "a sí mismo" o SE intransitivador.
> 
> Juan se lavó --> se = cara  ¡¡¡Que no!!! ¿Estás bromeando?
> 
> Pruébalo,
> Grant


 
Primero, aquí no se trata de PRUEBA TRANSITIVIDAD, aquí es señalar que si fuese DO, se podría reemplazar por su pronombre acusativo correspondiente. No confundir transitividad con reemplazo de las formas de acusativo( LO,LA, LAS, LOS).
Confundes, Juan se lavó Juan lavó a Juan (LO)( se complemento directo) Sujeto-Agente. Leer Valores gramaticales de Leonardo Gómez Torrago, pág 13, numeral 1.
No confundir Juan se (IO) lavó la cara (DO) ( sujeto-agente)
Juan se LA(DO) lavó.


Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Ese análisis no cuadra con nada. Ayai.. ¿Dónde empiezo?
> 
> Primero que nada -- Reemplazar un CD con 'lo' no es la prueba correcta. La prueba para CD (y transitividad) -- es si se puede convertir en pasivo clásico.
> 
> Y en 'Juan se lavó' -- el 'se' NO puede ser 'la cara'. SE = para el beneficio de Juan.. si el CD se menciona. Sin el CD mencionado -- el SE se entendería o como CD significando "a sí mismo" o SE intransitivador.
> 
> Juan se lavó --> se = cara  ¡¡¡Que no!!! ¿Estás bromeando?
> 
> Pruébalo,
> Grant


Además *acercarse al perro* el 'SE' no puede tener función nominal, es un morfema desfuncionalizado,simplemente un morfema PRONOMINAL no es reflexivo con función nominal.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

FJaviD said:


> Con vuestro permiso, me agrego al hilo...
> 
> La manera más segura que he encontrado para comprobar si la partícula SE tiene un uso reflexivo en un determinado contexto, es cambiar la persona del posible "objeto" por otra y comprobar si se mantiene el significado:
> 
> *Juan se lava las manos* --> Juan te lava las manos (Se/te --> SE Pr. reflexivo con función de CI)
> Siento disentir, no es lo mismo decir con un pronombre reflexivo con función nominal en tercera persona que en las demás personas, en Juan se lava las manos él se lava a sí mismo, Juan te lava las manos, el sujeto Juan lava OTRAS manos, no las suyas.
> 
> *Juan se entrega a la policía* ---> Juan te/le/los... entrega a la policía (se/le/los... --> SE Pr. reflexivo con función de CD)
> 
> Tampoco estoy de acuerdo, pues entregarse es verbo pronominal con 'se' como morfema no como 'se' reflexivo con función nominal, si FUESE ese 'SE' se podría reemplazar por su acusativo ( Lo, La, los, las) = Juan lo entrega a la policía , sentido muy distinto, tampoco podría tener el orden
> SE( CD) + A LA POLICÍA (IO) el orden normal e SE( IO) + DO.
> 
> *Juan se entrega en cuerpo y alma a la lectura* ---> Juan te entrega en cuerpo y alma a la lectura
> (Aquí no nos sirve... ENTREGARSE en este caso es usado con la acepción de "darse a vicios, dejarse vencer por vicios y pasiones" y en él, SE es simplemente una partícula constituyente del verbo pronominal sin función sintáctica)


 
Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Primero, aquí no se trata de PRUEBA TRANSITIVIDAD, aquí es señalar que si fuese DO, se podría reemplazar por su pronombre acusativo correspondiente.


This is an incorrect analysis. And not the right test.



> No confundir transitividad con reemplazo de las formas de acusativo( LO,LA, LAS, LOS).
> Confundes, Juan se lavó Juan lavó a Juan (LO)( se complemento directo) Sujeto-Agente. Leer Valores gramaticales de Leonardo Gómez Torrago, pág 13, numeral 1.
> No confundir Juan se (IO) lavó la cara (DO) ( sujeto-agente)
> Juan se LA(DO) lavó.


Post Torrego's words here in the forum... (moderator edit)

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> This is an incorrect analysis. And not the right test.
> *El murió una muerte tranquila, morir is INTRANSITIVE but in this sentence has a DIRECT OBJECT = una muerte tranquila. Apply your test.*
> 
> Thanks,
> Grant


 

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> This is an incorrect analysis. And not the right test.
> 
> Thanks,
> Grant


 
Now, I am relaxed, so let me remind you that a reflexive form is an action that starts in the subject and returns back to the subject. Keep in mind this UIVERSAL truth. Also, may I ask you not to start the endless doubts about my quotings, because it would be a NONSENSE, if you can buy this booklet of the very well known LEORNARDO GÓMEZ TORRADO. 
quoting straight from the booklet, page 13, numeral 1.



			
				 Leonardo G. Torrado said:
			
		

> " Pronombre reflexivo con función nominal
> 
> En 1.1. La forma 'se' es en todos los casos pronombre reflexivo, pues forma parte del paradigma pronominal átono reflexivo: <<me lavé, te lavaste, nos lavamos, os lavasteis>>; y en todos los casos la función nominal es la de c.directo (DO), pues conmutable por las formas de acusativo lo, la, los, las: << lo lavó, lo afeitó,lo considera>>, etc".
> QUOTING the numeral 1.1.so everything will be clearer. "
> 2. SE REFLEXIVO
> a) ESQUEMA
> 
> 1. Pronombre reflexivo con función nominal
> 
> 1.1. C.directo (DO)
> 
> 1.1.1 Con sujeto-agente: Juan se lavó
> 1.1.2 con sujeto causa : Juan se afeitó en la barbería.
> 1.1.3 Con atributo o predicativo : Juan se considera culpable; Juan se cree culpable.
> 1.1.4 Con sujeto paciente o experimentador con el rasgo (-voluntariedad) : Juan se golpeó en la cabeza al salir."


 
*If you all notice to be reflexive ALWAYS the action is UPON himself, usually as part of its BODY or abstract words.*
*Hoping it will clarify your doubts.*

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Tienes toda la razón. En mi opinión la entrada en el DRAE "lavar: U.t.c.prnl. = Usado también como pronominal" no es adecuada, ya que el verbo _lavarse_ no es un verbo pronominal sino un verbo reflexivo (el pronombre átone funciona como CD o CI).
> 
> ¿Es correcto mi consideración?


 
*En el diccionario de la RAE la entrada es correcta*, no se necesita cambiar nada, lo que pasa es que 'se' tiene carácter pronominal (reflexivo-recíproco), con función nominal  o desfuncionalizado. Leonardo G. Torrado, pág 10.

Ivy29


----------



## hfpardue

No sé si entiendo muy bien esta discusión, pero igual voy a dar mi opinión humilde. No sé si esta es una discusión sobre la terminología o sólo la gramática, pero bueno, que yo sepa, lo siguiente es verdad.

Juan se lava las manos. = Juan washes his hands. The sentence can only be referring to Juan's own hands.
Juan me lava las manos. = Juan washes my hands. This is kind of goofy. I don't know why you'd ever say this, unless you were trying to talk like a textbook.
Juan se entrega a la policía. = Juan turned himself in to the police. Again, Juan is only turning himself in to the police.
Estamos tristes ahora pero, se nos pasará. = We're sad now, but we'll get over it.
Juan se entrega en cuerpo y alma a la lectura. = Juan bares his heart and soul in his works.
Me acerqué a la puerta. = I got close to the door.
La chica se me acercó (a mí). = The girl came up to me. / The girl got close to me (depending on the context)
Me acerqué a ella. = I went up to her.


Ivy29, tratar con condescendencia a Grant no va a resolver el asunto. También, si vas a escribir así en todo caso, asegúrate de dominar la gramática inglesa, de lo contrario, tus comentarios serán mirados en menos.


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> *En el diccionario de la RAE la entrada es correcta*, no se necesita cambiar nada, lo que pasa es que 'se' tiene carácter pronominal (reflexivo-recíproco), con función nominal o desfuncionalizado. Leonardo G. Torrado, pág 10.
> 
> Ivy29


 
La entrada en el DRAE:
*lavar**.*
(Del lat. _lavāre_).
tr. Limpiar algo con agua u otro líquido. *U. t. c. prnl.*

Quería decir que la fórmula *U.t.c.prnl.* sólo significa que el verbo *lavar *también se conjuga con un pronombre (me, te, se, nos, os):

Uso sin pronombre átono:
Lavo el coche [C.D.]. 

Uso con pronombre átono (U.t.c.prnl.):
Me [C.D.] lavo (a mí mismo).
Me [C.I.] lavo las manos [C.D.]

Por tanto *U.t.c.prnl.* no significa que *lavarse* es un verbo pronominal. Con respecto a un *verbo pronominal* el pronombre átono no tiene ninguna función sintáctia: no es CD o CI..

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Pitt


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> La entrada en el DRAE:
> *lavar**.*
> (Del lat. _lavāre_).
> tr. Limpiar algo con agua u otro líquido. *U. t. c. prnl.*
> 
> Quería decir que la fórmula *U.t.c.prnl.* sólo significa que el verbo *lavar *también se conjuga con un pronombre (me, te, se, nos, os):
> 
> Uso sin pronombre átono:
> Lavo el coche [C.D.].
> 
> Uso con pronombre átono (U.t.c.prnl.):
> Me [C.D.] lavo (a mí mismo).
> Me [C.I.] lavo las manos [C.D.]
> 
> 
> ES correcto, tus ejemplos son los usos PRONOMINALES de ( SE, ME, TE, NOS, OS) con función NOMINAL, pero hay que usan los mismos PERO SIN FUNCIÓN NOMINAL o pronominales sin función nominal, sólo son marcadores o morfemas del verbo: dormir/dormirse, asustar, asustarse, llamar/llamarse, acercar/acercarse, mover/moverse, abrir, abrirse, romper/romperse, llenar/llenarse, cubrir, cubrirse, estos verbos TRANSITIVOS son intransitivizados por 'SE'.
> 
> Ivy29
> 
> Por tanto *U.t.c.prnl.* no significa que *lavarse* es un verbo pronominal. Con respecto a un *verbo pronominal* el pronombre átono no tiene ninguna función sintáctia: no es CD o CI..
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Pitt


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> La entrada en el DRAE:
> *lavar**.*
> (Del lat. _lavāre_).
> tr. Limpiar algo con agua u otro líquido. *U. t. c. prnl.*
> 
> Quería decir que la fórmula *U.t.c.prnl.* sólo significa que el verbo *lavar *también se conjuga con un pronombre (me, te, se, nos, os):
> 
> Uso sin pronombre átono:
> Lavo el coche [C.D.].
> 
> Uso con pronombre átono (U.t.c.prnl.):
> Me [C.D.] lavo (a mí mismo).
> Me [C.I.] lavo las manos [C.D.]
> 
> Por tanto *U.t.c.prnl.* no significa que *lavarse* es un verbo pronominal. Con respecto a un *verbo pronominal* el pronombre átono no tiene ninguna función sintáctia: no es CD o CI..
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Pitt


 
PITT hay verbos PRONOMINALES con FUNCIÓN NOMINAL y VERBOS pronominales sin función nominal. Los ejemplos tuyos son PRONOMINALES con función nominal, los hay sin función nominal.
a) PRONOMINALES con función nominal como los ejemplos tuyos arriba.
b) PRONOMINALES sin función nominal , acercar, acercarse, dormir/dormirse, levantar/levantarse, etc.
c) 'SE' no pronominal
a) morfema del verbo
b) Pasiva refleja
c) Impersonales.

 Vale aclarar que si el 'se' intransitiviza al verbo, o sea lo convierte en un morfema del verbo pronominal = ACERCARSE, DORMIRSE, LEVANTARSE, etc. es un morfema de marca sin función nominal.
Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> PITT hay verbos PRONOMINALES con FUNCIÓN NOMINAL y VERBOS pronominales sin función nominal.
> Los ejemplos tuyos son PRONOMINALES con función nominal, los hay sin función nominal.
> a) PRONOMINALES con función nominal como los ejemplos tuyos arriba.
> b) PRONOMINALES sin función nominal , acercar, acercarse, dormir/dormirse, levantar/levantarse, etc.
> c) 'SE' no pronominal
> a) morfema del verbo
> b) Pasiva refleja
> c) Impersonales.
> 
> Vale aclarar que si el 'se' intransitiviza al verbo, o sea lo convierte en un morfema del verbo pronominal =
> ACERCARSE, DORMIRSE, LEVANTARSE, etc. es un morfema de marca sin función nominal.
> Ivy29



Ivy,
We have to be careful with our terminology which was stated early in this thread that started last summer. In all of your
explanations, Ivy, you are defining the term, pronominal, as 'accepting an atonic pronoun that agrees with the subject'.
That's the definition you are working with in all your answers. The problem is that 'pronominal verb' is defined differently
by the RAE themselves and that has been Pitt's struggle and mine to some degree. Read and learn what the RAE states:



> *verbo** pronominal.* * 1.     * m._ Gram._ El que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono
> que concuerda con el sujeto *y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional.*
> Algunos *verbos* son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse,_ y otros adoptan determinados matices
> significativos o expresivos en las formas reflexivas;
> p. ej., _caer_ o _morir._


So if the pronoun has a 'nominal function' it, by definition, it can never be a pronominal verb according to the RAE's
definition. According to the RAE there is no such thing as "pronominal *con función nominal*". No existe. A menos que,
por supuesto, por usar 'pronominal', algunos gramáticos quieran decir : "cuandoquiera se use un pronombre átono que
concuerda con el sujeto".

That's the problem. It would seem that the grammarians you read broaden the definition of the term 'pronominal verb'
to include 'any' verb that takes the atonic pronoun that agrees with the subject.

The grammarians I read, which include Alarcos, Seco and Bello use the term 'reflexive' to describe the nominal function
of the pronoun that agrees with the subject. When there is NO nominal function to the pronoun then and only then is the
term
'pronominal' used.

The problem is that you and the RAE are using different terminology and that causes confusion. Once we clear up the
terminology much will get clearer. For me the only way to bring coherence to the definitions used in the DRAE is to
interpret 'U.t.c.prnl' as 'usado también pronominalmente' (con un pronombre). Y 'prnl' = pronominal verb.

So blending the terminology it would be = 

_tr___________U.t.c.prnl_ = verbo transitivo y al uso del pronombre - el pronombre tiene un uso nominal = reflexivo

_prnl_ = verbo pronominal e intransitivo - el pronombre no tiene un uso nominal.


Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Ivy,
> We have to be careful with our terminology which was stated early in this thread that started last summer. In all of your
> explanations, Ivy, you are defining the term, pronominal, as 'accepting an atonic pronoun that agrees with the subject'.
> That's the definition you are working with in all your answers. The problem is that 'pronominal verb' is defined differently
> by the RAE themselves and that has been Pitt's struggle and mine to some degree. Read and learn what the RAE states:
> 
> So if the pronoun has a 'nominal function' it, by definition, it can never be a pronominal verb according to the RAE's
> definition. According to the RAE there is no such thing as "pronominal *con función nominal*". No existe. A menos que,
> por supuesto, por usar 'pronominal', algunos gramáticos quieran decir : "cuandoquiera se use un pronombre átono que
> concuerda con el sujeto".
> 
> That's the problem. It would seem that the grammarians you read broaden the definition of the term 'pronominal verb'
> to include 'any' verb that takes the atonic pronoun that agrees with the subject.
> 
> The grammarians I read, which include Alarcos, Seco and Bello use the term 'reflexive' to describe the nominal function
> of the pronoun that agrees with the subject. When there is NO nominal function to the pronoun then and only then is the
> term
> 'pronominal' used.
> 
> The problem is that you and the RAE are using different terminology and that causes confusion. Once we clear up the
> terminology much will get clearer. For me the only way to bring coherence to the definitions used in the DRAE is to
> interpret 'U.t.c.prnl' as 'usado también pronominalmente' (con un pronombre). Y 'prnl' = pronominal verb.
> 
> So blending the terminology it would be =
> 
> _tr___________U.t.c.prnl_ = verbo transitivo y al uso del pronombre - el pronombre tiene un uso nominal = reflexivo
> 
> _prnl_ = verbo pronominal e intransitivo - el pronombre no tiene un uso nominal.
> 
> 
> Grant


 
Then you are confused, and you should buy the booklet of Leonardo Gómez Torrado, it is not too expensive to have it. It is clear for me that there are two grand groups . 
1) Verbos pronominales:
a) Pronominal con función nominal 
b) Pronominal sin función nominal ( authentic pronominal verbs)

2) 'Se' being nor pronominal neither nominal function, just a marker of the verb.
a) Impersonal
b) Passive-reflexive.

This classification is quite clear and accurate.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Ivy,
> We have to be careful with our terminology which was stated early in this thread that started last summer. In all of your
> explanations, Ivy, you are defining the term, pronominal, as 'accepting an atonic pronoun that agrees with the subject'.
> That's the definition you are working with in all your answers. The problem is that 'pronominal verb' is defined differently
> by the RAE themselves and that has been Pitt's struggle and mine to some degree. Read and learn what the RAE states:
> 
> Grant


 
Your statment above is not quite so that I have said to Pitt.
according to Leonardo Gomez Torrado pages 10 and 20,there are two grand groups 
1) Pronominal ( Reflexive-reciprocal)
a)with nominal function
b) without nominal function (authentic, pronominal verbs)

2) 'SE' no pronominal 
a) Impersonal
b) Passive-reflexive.

*Besides I do not see any disagreement with RAE because the only authentic pronominal verb is the one that has not a nominal function.*

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Then you are confused, and you should buy the booklet of Leonardo Gómez Torrado, it is not
> too expensive to have it. It is clear for me that there are two grand groups .
> 1) Verbos pronominales:
> a) Pronominal con función nominal
> b) Pronominal sin función nominal ( authentic pronominal verbs)
> 
> 2) 'Se' being nor pronominal neither nominal function, just a marker of the verb.
> a) Impersonal
> b) Passive-reflexive.
> 
> This classification is quite clear and accurate.
> 
> *Besides I do not see any disagreement with the RAE because the only authentic pronominal
> verb is the one that **has not* *doesn't have** a nominal function.*
> 
> Ivy29



You can't have 1 word mean several things. I have searched all grammarian sources I have and the Internet and I find no such
author called Leonardo Torrado. He is not a member of the RAE so I cannot accept his definitions over the RAE's. Sorry to have
to dismiss his work. You will need to produce evidence from the renown grammarians in the Spanish language, Ivy. Even you
are using the term -- 'authentic pronominal' which is a term I've been using too. If a verb is not 'authentically' pronominal then
it is not pronominal at all. That's the only logic that works.

It's important as we teach this most difficult of topics for non natives (and even most natives don't understand the grammar that
well) that we use terminology that lines up with the DRAE. They are the final authority on proper grammar and syntax in the
Spanish language. Sr. Torrado may have his theories and they may suit the way you think about this. But his words can't have
authority if he's alone in his views. His views and definitions must be corroborated by the RAE.

Pronominal verbs, according to the RAE can't allow for the pronoun to have a nominal function. And lo/las/los/las cannot replace
the 'se' in "Se lavó". That is entirely incorrect and not corroborated by any grammarian ever cited on this forum. Please provide
a corroborating source if you wish to support your view. If you have no others then we've learned all we can about this topic and
it's time to move on.

Thanks for taking the time to write Sr Torrado's views but his views are not supported by the RAE and other great authors I have
like Alarcos, Seco and Bello.

Regards,
Grant


----------



## mgwls

This is an excerpt I have found of *Gómez Torrego* (not Torrado ) on pronominal verbs:


> Los verbos pronominales son los que se conjugan obligatoriamente con el pronombre personal átono. Éste es un mero componente del verbo (algunos gramáticos lo llaman morfema del verbo), pues *aparece totalmente desfuncionalizado*, es decir, no desempeña función nominal alguna de complemento verbal. Hay verbos pronominales propiamente dichos, que son aquellos que no presentan una forma sin pronombre [...]. Otros verbos pronominales coexisten al lado de verbos que presentan el mismo lexema pero que se conjugan sin el pronombre. Los hay que presentan un carácter intransitivo en cualquiera de las dos formas (con y sin pronombre), y los hay que son transitivos en la forma no pronominal y se “intransitivizan” en la forma pronominal. Tanto en un caso como en otro, se da lugar a oposiciones semánticas, gramaticales o estilísticas importantes entre la forma con pronombre y la forma sin pronombre, es decir, entre el verbo pronominal y el no pronominal.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Cuando el pronombre personal átono desempeña función de objeto directo o indirecto, con valor reflexivo, *no debe hablarse de verbo pronominal*.
> 
> [...]
> 
> [Gómez Torrego, L.: Manual de español correcto. 2 vols. Madrid: Arco/Libros, 1991, pp. 89-90]



The full citation, with examples, can be found at this web site.


----------



## NewdestinyX

mgwls said:


> This is an excerpt I have found of *Gómez Torrego* (not Torrado ) on pronominal verbs:
> 
> 
> The full citation, with examples, can be found at this web site.



I had been wondering if Ivy was referring to Torrego. But Torrego's works are well known and he has several grammar 'books' to his credit. Ivy kept referring to this 'book*let*' by 'Torr*ado*'.

But thanks, Mgwls, for citing the most pertinent info to this discussion which is that the term, pronominal, can*not *be used if the pronoun has a 'nominal' usage. That is one of the points my esteemed colleague, Ivy, has not been willing to concede but must concede. 

Thanks for the site and the citation.

Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> _tr___________U.t.c.prnl_ = verbo transitivo y al uso del pronombre - el pronombre tiene un uso nominal = reflexivo


 
In my opinion *tr.___U.t.c.prnl.* doesn't mean that in every case the pronoun is reflexive = is a direct object.

Entry *acercar*  in the DRAE: Se acercan las vacaciones de Navidad.

SE isn't a direct object, it is a part of the pronominal verb *acercarse*.

Pitt


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> You can't have 1 word mean several things. I have searched all grammarian sources I have and the Internet and I find no such
> author called Leonardo Torrado. He is not a member of the RAE so I cannot accept his definitions over the RAE's. Sorry to have
> to dismiss his work. You will need to produce evidence from the renown grammarians in the Spanish language, Ivy. Even you
> are using the term -- 'authentic pronominal' which is a term I've been using too. If a verb is not 'authentically' pronominal then
> it is not pronominal at all. That's the only logic that works.
> 
> It's important as we teach this most difficult of topics for non natives (and even most natives don't understand the grammar that
> well) that we use terminology that lines up with the DRAE. They are the final authority on proper grammar and syntax in the
> Spanish language. Sr. Torrado may have his theories and they may suit the way you think about this. But his words can't have
> authority if he's alone in his views. His views and definitions must be corroborated by the RAE.
> 
> Pronominal verbs, according to the RAE can't allow for the pronoun to have a nominal function. And lo/las/los/las cannot replace
> the 'se' in "Se lavó". That is entirely incorrect and not corroborated by any grammarian ever cited on this forum. Please provide
> a corroborating source if you wish to support your view. If you have no others then we've learned all we can about this topic and
> it's time to move on.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to write Sr Torrado's views but his views are not supported by the RAE and other great authors I have
> like Alarcos, Seco and Bello.
> 
> Regards,
> Grant


*Sorry, I misspelled the SECOND last name, it shoud be read TORREGO*, the author, a well known grammarian in Spain and Latinamerica, is LEONARDO GÓMEZ TORREGO, his booklet title: 'Valores gramaticales de 'SE', but my quotings are straight from his famed booklet. Again, there is NOT any incongruity with RAE, his vast knowledge and classification is clear enough in this issue. 

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> I had been wondering if Ivy was referring to Torrego. But Torrego's works are well known and he has several grammar 'books' to his credit. Ivy kept referring to this 'book*let*' by 'Torr*ado*'.
> 
> But thanks, Mgwls, for citing the most pertinent info to this discussion which is that the term, pronominal, can*not *be used if the pronoun has a 'nominal' usage. That is one of the points my esteemed colleague, Ivy, has not been willing to concede but must concede.
> 
> Thanks for the site and the citation.
> 
> Grant


 
I have it very clear from my sources ( GÓMEZ TORREGO) and also if you read the article carefully cited by MGWLS, it is clear the various definitions of PRONOMINAL VERBS.

I don't have any doubts about its classification.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> In my opinion *tr.___U.t.c.prnl.* doesn't mean that in every case the pronoun is reflexive = is a direct object.
> 
> Entry *acercar* in the DRAE: Se acercan las vacaciones de Navidad.
> 
> SE isn't a direct object, it is a part of the pronominal verb *acercarse*.
> 
> Pitt


 

*That's correct Pitt. It could be a direct or INDIRECT object the reflexive with nominal function.*

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *Sorry, I misspelled the SECOND last name, it shoud be read TORREGO*, the author, a well known grammarian in Spain and Latinamerica, is LEONARDO GÓMEZ TORREGO, his booklet title: 'Valores gramaticales de 'SE', but my quotings are straight from his famed booklet. Again, there is NOT any incongruity with RAE, his vast knowledge and classification is clear enough in this issue.
> 
> Ivy29



TOrrego's article that Mgwls cited makes it very clear that there is no such thing as a pronominal verb with nominal function. The RAE's definition makes this impossible as well. So there are many contradiction's here. You simply choose to ignore the contradictions in favor of your personal view. For real education to happen, for any of us, there have to be corroborated sources. In one of Torrego's writings he says pronominal verbs cannot have a nominal function and in this 'booklet' you cite (which I can't find anywhere on the Internet) he seems to say that there is. The two views tehn cancel each other out.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> In my opinion *tr.___U.t.c.prnl.* doesn't mean that in every case the pronoun is reflexive = is a direct object.
> 
> Entry *acercar*  in the DRAE: Se acercan las vacaciones de Navidad.
> 
> SE isn't a direct object, it is a part of the pronominal verb *acercarse*.
> 
> Pitt


Then in light of lavar and acercar's definitions in the DRAE, what do you believe the 'U.t.c.prnl' marking means?

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> TOrrego's article that Mgwls cited makes it very clear that there is no such thing as a pronominal verb with nominal function. The RAE's definition makes this impossible as well. So there are many contradiction's here. You simply choose to ignore the contradictions in favor of your personal view. For real education to happen, for any of us, there have to be corroborated sources. In one of Torrego's writings he says pronominal verbs cannot have a nominal function and in this 'booklet' you cite (which I can't find anywhere on the Internet) he seems to say that there is. The two views tehn cancel each other out.
> 
> Grant


 
You are trying to mess the citing of the article, but you didn't read this :



Justo Fernández López said:


> The only chance you have to learn about this issue is to buy the booklet of Leonardo Gómez Torrego " Valores gramaticales de 'SE'".
> *Verbo pronominal* es el que exige obligatoriamente un pronombre personal como complemento, como los verbos reflexivos, recíprocos, etc.“
> [Cardona, G. R.: _Diccionario de lingüística_, p. 228]
> ●​"*Verbo pronominal*
> Se da este nombre al verbo que se conjuga con el pronombre reflexivo. Así, _matarse_, en la frase _cayó a la calle y se mató_ (frente a _se mató con un cuchillo_). Este tipo de verbo, tan abundante en español (_caerse, herirse, callarse_, etc.), parece haber heredado la función de la voz media. A. Bello llama a estos verbos _cuasi-reflejos_."
> [Lázaro Carreter, F., _Diccionario de t__érminos filológicos_, p. 336-337]
> ●​“*Verbo pronominal*
> Tipo de verbo que requiere un pronombre para realizarse en un enunciado aun cuando no tenga significado reflexivo; p. e. _quejarse, atreverse_.”
> [ANAYA. _Diccionario de lingüística._ Madrid: Anaya, 1986, p. 299]
> ●​“*Verbo pronominal*
> _Verbo pronominal_ es el que se construye obligatoriamente con un pronombre. Hay verbos exclusivamente pronominales (_arrepentirse, fugarse_). Otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en las formas reflexivas (_caerse, morirse, lavarse_, frente a _caer, morir, lavar_). (La _Terminología_ no recoge la expresión “verbo reflexivo”, término más tradicional pero menos exacto).”
> [Alonso Marcos, A.: _Glosario de la terminología gramatical_. Unificada por el MEC. Madrid: Magisterio Español, 1986, p. 158]
> ●​„*Pronominal*
> Se llama _voz pronominal_ en español a los verbos que se construyen en todas sus formas con pronombres reflexivos de igual persona que el sujeto del verbo (_Él se arrepiente / Nosotros nos arrepentimos_). En general, los verbos pronominales del español corresponden a los verbos medio del indoeuropeo (el sujeto y el agente, que pueden ser distintos, ejercen sobre sí mismos una acción en su beneficio o en su provecho, pudiendo no tener complemento directo como los intransitivos). Se distinguen varios grupos de verbos pronominales o varios empleos de la voz pronominal


 
There is not any contradiction, there is not any disagreement with RAE, and YOU CANNOT play the OLD GAME I am quite aware of long time ago.
Knowledge is based in clear understanding, clear as the light, and forceful as the truth.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Ivy29 said:


> *En el diccionario de la RAE la entrada es correcta*, no se necesita cambiar nada, lo que pasa es que 'se' tiene carácter pronominal (reflexivo-recíproco), con función nominal o desfuncionalizado. Leonardo G. Torrego, pág 10.
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

In my opinion there are different definitions of the *pronominal verb*.

The definition *pronominal verb* in the dictionaries (e.g. DRAE) include the reflexive verbs, e.g. *lavarse*. (DRAE lavar tr. ____U.t.c.*prnl*.).

But the grammatical definition of the *pronominal verb* exclude the reflexive verbs. *Lavarse* is not a pronominal verb: the pronoun (me, te, se, nos os) has a syntactic function.

Do you agree with me?

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> In my opinion there are different definitions of the *pronominal verb*.
> 
> The definition *pronominal verb* in the dictionaries (e.g. DRAE) include the reflexive verbs, e.g. *lavarse*. (DRAE lavar tr. ____U.t.c.*prnl*.).
> 
> But the grammatical definition of the *pronominal verb* exclude the reflexive verbs. *Lavarse* is not a pronominal verb: the pronoun (me, te, se, nos os) has a syntactic function.
> 
> Do you agree with me?
> 
> Pitt



I am almost in agreement with you. I think the 'definition' in the DRAE doesn't allow for _pronominal verb_ to refer
to _lavarse_ and other verbs where the pronoun can have a nominal function as Torrego states. If the atonic pronoun
has a nominal function it is NOT a pronominal verb according to the RAE. This is very clear and I can't get Ivy to
see that there's a direct contradiction with the RAE to say 'pronominal + nominal function for SE'. 

I think a very long time ago we came to near agreement when we said that the term 'pronominal' - *alone* --
means 'cualquier verbo que es usado con un átono que concuerda con el sujeto.. 'Pronominal verb' according to
the RAE refers only to verbs whose pronouns have 'no' nominal function.

So it's probably the most in keeping with all our definitions to consider --
 U.t.c.prnl as meaning -- 'Usado también en la 'forma pronominal'. O sea -- usado también pronominal*mente*.
(o como verbo pronominal o verbo reflexivo)

Y acepciones en el DRAE con 'prnl' son 'pronominal verbs' -- con pronombres sin función sintáctica. 

Además -- cuando hay ambos: una acepción - marcada con 'prnl o intr' y una marcada con  'tr _____ U.t.c.prnl -
y la acepción con 'prnl' tiene el significado intransitivo-- entonces la acepción marcada con 'tr______ U.t.c.prnl'
tiene que tener un significado reflexivo donde el pronombre tiene función sintáctica.

I think that's as close as we can get on this topic. We've been trying to know for sure. But there are so many
contradictions in the definitions between different grammar sources. 

Torrego at least makes it clear that there is a difference. When there is no nominal role for the pronoun he says this:


> Cuando el pronombre personal átono desempeña función de objeto directo o indirecto,
> con valor reflexivo, *no debe hablarse de verbo pronominal*.


When there is a nominal role he calls them reflexive verbs. I think that is proper. 

Do you agree?
Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Y acepciones en el DRAE con 'prnl' son 'pronominal verbs' -- con pronombres sin función sintáctica.


 
I think that the entry *prnl.* (alone) doesn't mean that in every case the atonic pronoun doesn't have any syntactic function (a case of a pronominal verb). 

DRAE:
*entender*
*12. prnl.* Conocerse, comprenderse a sí mismo.

Un example:
Parece que tú no *te* entiendes bien a tí mismo.

In this example *entenderse* is not a pronominal verb, it is a reflexive verb. The pronoun *te* is the direct object.

The entry *prnl.* means that the verb is exclusivly used with the pronoun.
The syntactic function of the pronoun is another question: depends on the context.

Pitt


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> In my opinion there are different definitions of the *pronominal verb*.
> 
> The definition *pronominal verb* in the dictionaries (e.g. DRAE) include the reflexive verbs, e.g. *lavarse*. (DRAE lavar tr. ____U.t.c.*prnl*.).
> 
> But the grammatical definition of the *pronominal verb* exclude the reflexive verbs. *Lavarse* is not a pronominal verb: the pronoun (me, te, se, nos os) has a syntactic function.
> 
> Do you agree with me?
> 
> Pitt


 


			
				 RAE said:
			
		

> in its new grammar book " Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española" numeral 3.5.4e states CLEARLY what I have said so far, quoting:
> <<A partir de su edición 19a (1970), el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española califica *como pronominal a todo verbo o acepción*  que se construye en todas sus formas  *con pronombres reflexivos*. < Hay verbos --dice--exclusivamente _*pronominales*_ como _*arrepentirse*. Otros adoptan *determinados matices significativos o expresivos en las formas reflexivas* : caerse, morirse, frente a las formas no reflexivas caer, morir>>. *La calificación de reflexivo, que el mismo Diccionario aplicaba antes uniformente a estos verbos , no era propia para todos estos matices significativos o expresivos *. como acabamos de explicar en el presente capítulo. *En cambio, la de pronominal aunque atiende únicamente a la forma, abarca los significados reflexivos y los que no lo son."*_
> *I hope this clear up the issue and we stick to Gómez Torrego classification I stated from his booklet " valores gramaticales de 'SE' "*




*Ivy29*


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> RAE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<A partir de su edición 19a (1970), el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española califica *como pronominal a todo verbo o
> acepción*  que se construye en todas sus formas  *con pronombres reflexivos*. < Hay verbos --dice--exclusivamente
> _*pronominales*_ como _*arrepentirse*. Otros adoptan *determinados matices significativos o expresivos en las formas
> reflexivas* : caerse, morirse, frente a las formas no reflexivas caer, morir>>. *La calificación de reflexivo, que el mismo
> Diccionario aplicaba antes uniformente a estos verbos , no era propia para todos estos matices significativos o
> expresivos *. como acabamos de explicar en el presente capítulo. *En cambio, la de pronominal aunque atiende
> únicamente a la forma, abarca los significados reflexivos y los que no lo son."*_
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this clear up the issue and we stick to Gómez Torrego classification I stated from his booklet " valores gramaticales de 'SE' "
Click to expand...

Ivy, the citation you gave from Torrego's booklet does not rescind anything I've stated. I am a firm believer in Reflexive
verbs and their unique role. Torrego simply states that verbs are 'reflexive' when the atonic pronoun that agrees with the
subject has a 'nominal' function. Who has stated otherwise? Not Me!! 

I challenged your statement that the 'test' for this role could be tested with substituting 'lo' for 'se' when using the 3rd person
conjugations. You made the erroneous statement that: Juan lo lava = Juan se lava. That is completely incorrect. I asked you
to prove it and you cited Torrego's article which did not prove it at all. It just stated how the Nominal role works -- which we
already agree about.

So often you go on separate tangents. I still maintain that substituting lo for se is not the correct test for reflexive verbs
(nominal function for the pronoun). If you have some article that proves that please post it or withdraw the claim. That's the
problem I'm having.

Torrego did 'not' say that there are 'pronominal verbs with nominal function'. But you are saying that. 

If a verb is 'pronominal' according to the RAE's definition and Torrego himself -- the pronoun cannot have a nominal function.

Torrego states clearly that if the pronoun has a nominal function: 


> Cuando el pronombre personal átono desempeña función de objeto directo o indirecto, con valor reflexivo,
> *no debe hablarse de verbo pronominal*


That is *so clear*! How can you make it say otherwise? Torrego agrees with me and the RAE. You seem to be the only one
using the term '*pronominal + nominal function for pronoun*'. This is not possible.

Regards,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> I think that the entry *prnl.* (alone) doesn't mean that in every case the atonic pronoun doesn't have any syntactic function (a case of a pronominal verb).
> 
> DRAE:
> *entender*
> *12. prnl.* Conocerse, comprenderse a sí mismo.
> 
> Un example:
> Parece que tú no *te* entiendes bien a tí mismo.
> 
> In this example *entenderse* is not a pronominal verb, it is a reflexive verb. The pronoun *te* is the direct object.
> 
> The entry *prnl.* means that the verb is exclusivly used with the pronoun.
> The syntactic function of the pronoun is another question: depends on the context.
> 
> Pitt



Interesting example. But pronominal entries 'have' to be intransitive when the pronoun is added. Just because the definition uses 'a sí mismo' to 'explain the verb' doesn't mean that 'entenderse' is 'transitive' and can take a direct object. 

Do you believe 'entenderse' using definition 12 is a pronominal verb?

If not -- then 'prnl' and 'U.t.c.prnl' in the DRAE can 'never' mean 'pronominal verb'. 

Interesting. Now we're even more confused.

What is your theory now about how the DRAE using the term 'prnl' and U.t.c.prnl'. Sigo teniendo muchas dudas.

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Ivy, the citation you gave from Torrego's booklet does not rescind anything I've stated. I am a firm believer in Reflexive
> verbs and their unique role. Torrego simply states that verbs are 'reflexive' when the atonic pronoun that agrees with the
> subject has a 'nominal' function. Who has stated otherwise? Not Me!!
> 
> I challenged your statement that the 'test' for this role could be tested with substituting 'lo' for 'se' when using the 3rd person
> conjugations. You made the erroneous statement that: Juan lo lava = Juan se lava. That is completely incorrect. I asked you
> to prove it and you cited Torrego's article which did not prove it at all. It just stated how the Nominal role works -- which we
> already agree about.
> 
> So often you go on separate tangents. I still maintain that substituting lo for se is not the correct test for reflexive verbs
> (nominal function for the pronoun). If you have some article that proves that please post it or withdraw the claim. That's the
> problem I'm having.
> 
> Torrego did 'not' say that there are 'pronominal verbs with nominal function'. But you are saying that.
> 
> If a verb is 'pronominal' according to the RAE's definition and Torrego himself -- the pronoun cannot have a nominal function.
> 
> Torrego states clearly that if the pronoun has a nominal function:
> That is *so clear*! How can you make it say otherwise? Torrego agrees with me and the RAE. You seem to be the only one
> using the term '*pronominal + nominal function for pronoun*'. This is not possible.
> 
> Regards,
> Grant


 
The new Grammar of RAE use pronominal verb as a generic type, I have quoted TORREGO, also RAE in his new Grammar, then you have no choice to UPDATE your doubts buying those books, besides you seem NOT understand them at all ( OLD attitude). The test with accusative pronouns are in my quotings on the pages of TORREGO, and quite basic because direct objects as a UNIVERSAL RULE can be replaced by its pronouns, except if you have a gross doubt about the basic roles of the accusative pronouns.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Interesting example. But pronominal entries 'have' to be intransitive when the pronoun is added. Just because the definition uses 'a sí mismo' to 'explain the verb' doesn't mean that 'entenderse' is 'transitive' and can take a direct object.
> 
> Do you believe 'entenderse' using definition 12 is a pronominal verb?
> 
> If not -- then 'prnl' and 'U.t.c.prnl' in the DRAE can 'never' mean 'pronominal verb'.
> 
> Interesting. Now we're even more confused.
> 
> What is your theory now about how the DRAE using the term 'prnl' and U.t.c.prnl'. Sigo teniendo muchas dudas.
> 
> Grant


 


			
				RAE dictionary said:
			
		

> 12. prnl. Conocerse, comprenderse a sí mismo.13. prnl. Tener un motivo o razón oculta para obrar de cierto modo.14. prnl. Dicho de dos o más personas: Ir de conformidad en un negocio, especialmente cuando tienen entre sí motivos especiales de confianza, secreto y amistad.15. prnl. Dicho de un hombre y una mujer: Tener alguna relación de carácter amoroso recatadamente, sin querer que aparezca en público.16. prnl. Dicho especialmente de una ley o un mandato: Pertenecer, tocar, afectar a uno o a muchos.17. prnl. Saber manejar o disponer algo para algún fin. Se entienden bien con el nuevo proyecto.18. prnl. Avenirse con alguien para tratar determinados negocios. Se entiende muy bien con el director.


 
Read, RAE.

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

Pitt said:


> DRAE:
> *entender*
> *12. prnl.* Conocerse, comprenderse a sí mismo.



Also look up autodefinirse.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> The new Grammar of RAE use pronominal verb as a generic type,



Is the RAE's new grammar book finally done?



> The test with accusative pronouns are in my quotings on the pages of TORREGO, and quite basic because
> direct objects as a UNIVERSAL RULE can be replaced by its pronouns, except if you have a gross doubt about
> the basic roles of the accusative pronouns.


No -- SE="a sí mismo" cannot be replaced by lo,la, los, las. Gross error. Read Alarcos, Seco and Bello. Your assertion
is wrong. This is 'not' contained in Torrego's quotes and therefore is not corroborated. This is your interpretation - not
Torrego's assertions. Additionally Pedro C., an expert native here, also claimed that was incorrect.

Let's be very clear on the quotes that you refer to:

These are your words from that post:


			
				 Ivy29 conteniendo su opinión said:
			
		

> En 1.1. La forma 'se' es en todos los casos pronombre reflexivo, pues forma parte del paradigma
> pronominal átono reflexivo: me lavé, te lavaste, nos lavamos, os lavasteis; y en todos los casos la función nominal es la de
> c.directo (DO), pues conmutable por las formas de acusativo lo, la, los, las: << lo lavó, lo afeitó,lo considera>>, etc". QUOTING
> he numeral 1.1.so everything will be clearer.



And these are Torrego'swords:


> 2. SE REFLEXIVO
> a) ESQUEMA
> 
> 1. Pronombre reflexivo con función nominal
> 
> 1.1. C.directo (DO)
> 
> 1.1.1 Con sujeto-agente: Juan se lavó
> 1.1.2 con sujeto causa : Juan se afeitó en la barbería.
> 1.1.3 Con atributo o predicativo : Juan se considera culpable; Juan se cree culpable.
> 1.1.4 Con sujeto paciente o experimentador con el rasgo (-voluntariedad) :Juan se golpeó en la cabeza al salir."


As any student here can ascertain for themselves, without any doubt, Torrego does not infer that 'se', when used as the DO, «a sí
mismo», can be replaced by lo,la,los,las. And 'se', from the DPD with lavarse is most like understood as an Indirect Object showing
'for whose benefit' the action is happening.
Juan se lavó = Juan lavó a sí mismo (lo=impossible as replacement)
Jian se lavó (algo) = Juan lavó algo de él.  (se = IO)

In your original quote you mixed your own words with Torrego's giving the impression that Torrego said the first part - when he did not.

It's important we don't conclude anything that the expert hasn't actually said.

Agreed?
Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Interesting example. But pronominal entries 'have' to be intransitive when the pronoun is added. Just because the definition uses 'a sí mismo' to 'explain the verb' doesn't mean that 'entenderse' is 'transitive' and can take a direct object.
> 
> Do you believe 'entenderse' using definition 12 is a pronominal verb?
> In this context 'entenderse' is a reflexive verb (not a pronominal verb).
> 
> If not -- then 'prnl' and 'U.t.c.prnl' in the DRAE can 'never' mean 'pronominal verb'.
> 
> Interesting. Now we're even more confused.
> 
> What is your theory now about how the DRAE using the term 'prnl' and U.t.c.prnl'. Sigo teniendo muchas dudas.
> 
> *prnl.:* The verb is exclusively used with a pronoun.
> *U.t.c.prnl.:* The verb is also used with a pronoun.
> 
> The function of the pronoun is another question: depends on the context.
> 
> Grant


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> *The new Grammar of RAE use pronominal verb as a generic type [...]*


 
Ivy, can you give us an extract of the new Gramar of RAE about the definition of the *pronominal verb*?

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

> What is your theory now about how the DRAE using the term 'prnl' and U.t.c.prnl'. Sigo teniendo muchas dudas.
> 
> 
> 
> *prnl.:* The verb is exclusively used with a pronoun.
> *U.t.c.prnl.:* The verb is also used with a pronoun.
> 
> The function of the pronoun is another question: depends on the context.
Click to expand...


Por fin -- creo que estamos de acuerdo. After all our months of looking at this topic I think what you're saying is correct. And your conclusion that the 'function of the pronoun' isn't 'completely' discernible from the dictionary is the conclusion I'm also coming to. There are patterns that tell you whether 'reflexive verb' or 'pronominal verb' is the best conclusion. As we know that when a definition is marked 'intr' it can never be reflexive. And when a definition is marked 'tr' in can never be a pronominal verb definition. 

I hope the new grammar from the RAE sheds some more light on this topic. 

I would revise your conclusion as follows:

*prnl.:* This definition of the verb is exclusively used with a pronoun.
*U.t.c.prnl.:* This definition of the verb is also used with a pronoun.

I would also say that we can still make some good conclusions about the role of the pronoun from the dictionary. So far you and Mhp have only been able to show 2 examples of a definition marked prnl that has the words 'a sí mismo' in the definition proving that its reflexive and not a pronominal verb. I looked through 20-30 other verbs of 'knowing' -- and none of them have a sí mismo in a definition marked prnl. I still think that in 99.8% of the cases a definition is marked prnl -- we can indeed conclude that the pronoun is 'morfema del verbo'. 

And another thing, which will be uncomfortable for you to agree with, is that when there is the marking -- tr. _______U.t.c.prnl -- in 'every case' the verb can stated with «a sí/mi/.. mismo» -- and it is grammatically correct; including verbs like acercarse and acostarse. 

Me acosté a las 7 porque.... = Me acosté a mi mismo a las 7 porque..., etc.

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> I have searched all grammarian sources I have and the Internet and I find no such
> author called Leonardo Torrado.


Ni lo encontrarás, porque como ya te dije por privado, el ilustre se llama Leonardo Gómez Torrego.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:
			
		

> *prnl.:* The verb is exclusively used with a pronoun.
> *U.t.c.prnl.:* The verb is also used with a pronoun.
> 
> The function of the pronoun is another question: depends on the context.


I think you are right!


----------



## mgwls

Excerpt:


> El Diccionario de la Real Academia Española califica como pronominal a todo verbo o acepción que se construya en todas sus formas con pronombres reflexivos. “Hay verbos exclusivamente pronominales, como arrepentirse. Otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en las formas reflexivas: caerse, morirse, frente a las formas no reflexivas: caer, morir”. La calificación de reflexivos, que el mismo Diccionario aplicaba antes uniformemente a estos verbos, no era propia para todos estos matices significativos o expresivos. En cambio, la de pronominal, aunque atiende únicamente a la forma, abarca los significados reflexivos y los que no lo son.
> [RAE: Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española. Madrid: Espasa-Calpe, 1977, § 3.5.4., pp. 379-381]





> El Diccionario de la Real Academia Española *califica como pronominal* a todo verbo o acepción que se construya en todas sus formas con pronombres reflexivos.


Note that it does not say "verbo pronominal", only "pronominal".


> Hay verbos *exclusivamente pronominales*, como arrepentirse.


This means that when a verb takes a specific definition only and only if it is formed by an atonic pronoun, the definition is marked with "*prnl.*", no matter if it functions as a pronominal verb or if it has a reflexive value. Note that both definitions of the verb arrepentirse are marked as "prnl." in the DRAE.


> Otros *adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos* en las formas reflexivas: caerse, morirse, frente a las formas no reflexivas: caer, morir.


This is the case when a specific definition takes the marking "*U. t. c. prnl.*". The meaning explained by the definition can be conveyed by the verb both when it lacks an atonic pronoun and when it possesses one, with only a shade of meaning applied to it in the latter case. Again, it does not matter whether the verb is a pronominal verb or the atonic pronoun has a reflexive value, since pronominal only means that the verb is formed with an atonic pronoun, the mark does not say anything about the functionality or non-functionality of the pronoun. Note that the main definitions of the verbs caer and morir contain the mark "U. t. c. prnl.".


> que el mismo Diccionario aplicaba antes uniformemente a estos verbos, no era propia para todos estos matices significativos o expresivos.


In former editions of the DRAE, as can be corroborated by the NTLLE, the verbs that now take the mark of "*U. t. c. prnl.*" used to get a "U. t. c. r." mark that was eventually shown to be inaccurate.


> En cambio, la de pronominal, *aunque atiende únicamente a la forma*, abarca los significados reflexivos y los que no lo son.


Note the clarification: "atiende únicamente a la forma".


So, summarising:
(1)"*Pronominal*" in the DRAE *only* means that the verb is formed with an atonic pronoun.
(2)*prnl.* means that the meaning expressed by the definition which carries the mark can only be conveyed when the verb is used with an atonic pronoun.
(3)*U. t. c. prnl.* implies that the meaning explained in the definition can be conveyed with both non-pronominal and pronominal *forms* (that is, pronominal as defined in (1)) with a slight variation in meaning.


In reference to verbs marked as prnl. and containing "a sí mismo" in its definition, I have found five of them: autodefinirse, autosugestionarse, condenar (definition number 9), encasillar (6), and entender.


Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

mgwls said:


> So, summarising:
> (1)"*Pronominal*" in the DRAE *only* means that the verb is formed with an atonic pronoun.
> (2)*prnl.* means that the meaning expressed by the definition which carries the mark can only be conveyed when the verb is used with an atonic pronoun.
> (3)*U. t. c. prnl.* implies that the meaning explained in the definition can be conveyed with both non-pronominal and pronominal *forms* (that is, pronominal as defined in (1)) with a slight variation in meaning.
> 
> 
> In reference to verbs marked as prnl. and containing "a sí mismo" in its definition, I have found five of them: autodefinirse, autosugestionarse, condenar (definition number 9), encasillar (6), and entender.



Miguel,
Thank you for such a detailed analysis and you have convinced me of the way the DRAE is using its nomenclature. Not you alone, as both Pitt and Mhp have made similar assertions along the way -- so several of you have brought me to this place and I'm very grateful to the moderators for having a level of patience with this and other threads that have gone on long to try and address some of these issues.

As a student od Spanish and as a native of my own language I find and would find it frustrating that a dictionary doesn't use clearer terms to define the grammatical role of the words in their given definition. The role of all particles in English dictionaries are very well marked as adverbs and nouns and transitive/intransitive,copulative verbs, etc. The RAE leaves a gaping hole without being more clear about the role of the pronoun. The grammar community has decided to leave the word reflexive behind as a vestige of a former time. They only use the term 'reflexive' now to refer to the 'atonic pronoun that agrees with the subject' and to refer to a type of verb where the action is done only to the subject's body in some way. That's unfortunate as 'reflexive' is a much broader topic than just shaving *one's own* face or washing *one's own* body. And then, seemingly illogically, mirarse en el espejo - "to look at oneself in the mirror" - is not considered reflexive at all.

I should have titled this thread "*The Difference Between Reflexive and Pronominal Verbs*". Because that's exactly the discussion I was after. And we've looked at this from many different views. I think, as Pitt's been doing, from here on in we should have a thread for each verb that uses the reflexive pronoun about which we have questions. 

Thanks Miguel (and Pitt and Mhp) for your patience with me working through this nomenclature thing. 

Let me be clear that I still believe that the pronoun in 'acercar(se)' and 'levantar(se)' and 'acostar(se)' all can have 'a sí mismo' as their tonic pronoun. So I haven't changed my view on that. It's just that I have to now give up using the 'tr.______U.t.c.prnl' as my proof of my view. I will have to rely on other sources to support my views on the difference between pronominal and reflexive verbs.

Thanks again,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

It would appear that the DRAE allows the word 'pronominal' to include 'any' pronoun not just the reflexive ones. How do we explain this?

*caer**.* (Del lat. _cadĕre_).
.
* 2.     * intr. Colgar, pender, inclinarse. U. t. c. prnl. _El pelo le cae sobre la frente.


_This also bothers me from Miguel's quote:



> Otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en las formas *reflexivas*


To be consistent in their explanation they should have used the adjective 'pronominales' there instead of 'reflexivas'. That's very confusing. Only a 'pronoun' can be 'reflexivo' - using the new nomenclature. (post 1977).

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Ivy, can you give us an extract of the new Gramar of RAE about the definition of the *pronominal verb*?
> 
> Pitt


 


			
				RAE said:
			
		

> Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española', numeral, 3.5.4e:
> <<A partir de su edición 19a (1970),  el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española califica *como pronominal a todo verbo o*
> *acepción*  que se construye en todas sus formas *con pronombres reflexivos*. < Hay verbos --dice--exclusivamente
> _*pronominales*_ como _*arrepentirse*. Otros adoptan *determinados matices significativos o expresivos en las formas*_
> _*reflexivas* : caerse, morirse, frente a las formas no reflexivas caer, morir>>. *La calificación de reflexivo, que el mismo*_
> _*Diccionario aplicaba antes uniformente a estos verbos , no era propia para todos estos matices significativos o*_
> _*expresivos *. como acabamos de explicar en el presente capítulo.__ *En cambio, la de pronominal aunque atiende*_
> _*únicamente a la forma, abarca los significados reflexivos y los que no lo son.*_




*Ivy29*


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> PRONOMINAL VERB ( generic) with nominal function and without nominal function -



Incorrecto. Read and learn from the DRAE:
«*verbo pronominal*.  1.      m._ Gram._ El que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional.»
No hay tal categoría como: Pronominal Verb Generic. Si es verbo pronominal -- no es posible función nominal del pronombre.



> Juan se lava = lo lava (a sí mismo) = Juan lava a Juan (sí mismo) = lo do  = se = do..
> 
> Ivy29


Totalmente incorrecto. Compruébalo con fuentes. Creo que no podrás hacerlo.

Es posible solo ESTO: Juan lava a él (otro hombre) = Lo lava = Juan lava a Miguel. (LO=otro hombre o algo)

LO 'nunca' = SE -- ¡¡Imposible!!


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Thanks Miguel (and Pitt and Mhp) for your patience with me working through this nomenclature thing.
> 
> Let me be clear that I still believe that the pronoun in 'acercar(se)' and 'levantar(se)' and 'acostar(se)' all can have 'a sí mismo' as their tonic pronoun. So I haven't changed my view on that. It's just that I have to now give up using the 'tr.______U.t.c.prnl' as my proof of my view. I will have to rely on other sources to support my views on the difference between pronominal and reflexive verbs.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Grant


 
Hi Grant,

I am glad that finally we agree about the meaning of the pronominal verb in the DRAE and other diccionaries. I am grateful as well to the friends in this thread for all the contributions about this subject. 

But in my opinion the verbs *acercarse*, *levantarse*, *acostarse *etc. are intransitive: SE is a morpheme of the verb. You can say: Se lava/ducha/peina a sí mismo. It is possible the passive voice as well: Es lavado/duchado/peinado por él. 
But you can't say: Se acerca/levanta/acuesta a sí mismo. It is impossible the passive voice as well: Es acercado/levantado/acostado por él.

According to the gramática española it is only a *reflexive verb*, when you can add *a sí* *mismo*. 

Pitt


----------



## FJaviD

NewdestinyX said:


> It would appear that the DRAE allows the word 'pronominal' to include 'any' pronoun not just the reflexive ones. How do we explain this?
> 
> *caer**.* (Del lat. _cadĕre_).
> .
> *2. *intr. Colgar, pender, inclinarse. U. t. c. prnl. _El pelo le cae sobre la frente._


 
Hi, Grant

LE, in this sentence, works as Indirect Object (a ella) and it'is not a part of the verb CAER. What DRAE want to say with this example is that you could say

"El pelo le cae sobre la frente" (Verbo CAER) 

and also,

"El pelo se le cae sobre la frente" (Verbo CAERSE - "U.t.c.prnl")

As you know, SE is only a morphema here, it hasn't got sintactic function... In fact, I think we could consider it to be "Voz media".

I hope It has answered your question (I'm not sure if you are really asking it... )


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hi Grant,
> 
> I am glad that finally we agree about the meaning of the pronominal verb in the DRAE and other diccionaries.
> I am grateful as well to the friends in this thread for all the contributions about this subject.
> 
> But in my opinion the verbs *acercarse*, *levantarse*, *acostarse *etc. are intransitive: SE is a morpheme of the
> verb. You can say: Se lava/ducha/peina a sí mismo. It is possible the passive voice as well: Es lavado/duchado/
> peinado por él mísmo. [por él, sin _mismo_, se entendería como: 'por otro hombre']
> But you can't say: Se acerca/levanta/acuesta a sí mismo. It is impossible the passive voice as well:
> Es acercado/levantado/acostado por él. [I disagree]
> 
> According to the gramática española it is only a *reflexive verb*, when you can add *a sí* *mismo*.


Though you are applying the right tests, Pitt. You're not seeing the potential for reflexive contexts with those verbs.
The passive test, tests for 'instransitity'. Any verb that has a transitive essential definition (definition #1,2,3..) can
be made into passive. Even if the subject is the recipient and doer of the action. In that case "a __ mismo" can also
be added. To do the test well, though, you often need to stay away from 3rd person since 'se' has so many other
functions.

Me levanté a mí mismo... = Fui levantado por mí mísmo.... (no por mi reloj) esta mañana porque no quería perder
nuestras vacaciones. 

Though that sentence could be said a different way in Spanish it is grammatically correct and proves 'levantar's'
essential transitivity and that it can be made reflexive. 

The same examples would work for acercar(se) and acostar(se) given the right context. Their 'intransitive' uses are
more common -- I have no problem admitting that. But there are several contexts in which the transitive use can
reflect back onto the subject and be completely grammatical. 

True intransitive pronominal verbs can't be understood, in ANY context, as reflexive.

Fuiste dormida por él/ti/mi.  (a menos que 'tú fueras un paciente de un médico -- Sí hay un uso de 'dormir' transitivo.)
Me voy a mí mismo. 

But any transitive verb can be made passive or reflexive as I see it. 

The essential definitions of 'acostar', 'acercar' and 'levantar' are all transitive. 

When 'acercarse' is being used as intransitive then the test also proves that the 'se' is a morpheme.

Se acercan las Navidades.
Las Navidades son acercados por ellos mismos.
Se acercan las Navidades a sí mismos.

Me acerqué a la puerta.
Fui acercado a la puerta por mí (mismo).
Me acerqué a mí mismo a la puerta.

That's still my opinion and I've seen no proof to persuade me from that position yet.

We agree on the nomenclature of the DRAE now.. But not on the essential transitivity/intransitivity
of many verbs.

But we'll keep studying!! 

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

FJaviD said:


> Hi, Grant
> 
> LE, in this sentence, works as an Indirect Object (a ella) and it'is it's not a part of the verb CAER. What the DRAE wants to say with this example is that you could say
> 
> "El pelo le cae sobre la frente" (Verbo CAER)
> 
> and also,
> 
> "El pelo se le cae sobre la frente" (Verbo CAERSE - "U.t.c.prnl")
> 
> As you know, SE is only a morphema morpheme here, it hasn't got any sintactic syntactic function... In fact, I think we could consider it to be the "Voz media".
> 
> I hope It this has answered your question (I'm not sure if you are really asking it... )



Thanks FJavi. But I haven't seen the DRAE use things that way. When they give a sentence example it usually follows the definition before the U.t.c.prnl is marked. But I at least understand what you mean about 'caer' in that sentence.

Thanks!
Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mgws: Tu explicación es excelente. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Incorrecto. Read and learn from the DRAE:
> *«verbo** pronominal.* 1. m._ Gram._ El que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto y





NewdestinyX said:


> que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional.»
> No hay tal categoría como: Pronominal Verb Generic. Si es verbo pronominal -- no es posible función nominal del pronombre.
> Totalmente incorrecto. Compruébalo con fuentes. Creo que no podrás hacerlo.
> 
> Es posible solo ESTO: Juan lava a él (otro hombre) = Lo lava = Juan lava a Miguel. (LO=otro hombre o algo)
> 
> LO 'nunca' = SE -- ¡¡Imposible!!




Again and again the tag VERBO PRONOMINAL is accepted by RAE in his new grammar book read all the posts above from different forists, including mine, if you wish to read GÓMEZ TORREGO's quoting read above one of my posts quoting him, but for the sake of TRUTH and teaching purposes I quote it again with JUST one condition read with your EYES not with your UNCALLED FOR biases since it is quite tiresome to repeat with REAL SOURCES and knowledgeable authors the same tune over and over again.

QUOTING : 





			
				Gómez Torrego said:
			
		

> Pronombre reflexivo con función nominal
> En 1.1 la forma 'se' es en todos casos _pronombre rflexivo,pues forma parte delparadigma pronominal átono reflexivo : <<me lavé, te lavaste, nos lavamos, os lavasteis>>; y en todos los casos , la función nominal es la de c. directo_, pues es conmutable por las formas de acusativo lo, la, los, las; <<lo lavó>> <<lo afeitó>>> <<lo considera>>, etc. page 13 numeral 1.



Referring tothe following examples 

Juan se lavó ( subject agent) <<lo lavó>>>lo = DO; 'se' direct object, both are direct objects, I just pointed out that LO= SE understanding that they play the role of DIRECT OBJECT, I know 'SE' is not the same of 'LO', they have different written symbols but equal DIRECT OBJECTS.Juan se afeitó en la peluquería ( causative-subject)Juan se considera culpable ( with attribute)

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> QUOTING : Referring to the following examples
> Juan se lavó ( subject agent) <<lo lavó>>>lo = DO; 'se' direct object, both are direct objects, I just pointed out that LO= SE understanding that they play the role of DIRECT OBJECT, I know 'SE' is not the same of 'LO', they have different written symbols but equal DIRECT OBJECTS.



You are completely misrepresenting Torrego's intent. You are saying that just because LO can be a DO and SE can be a DO that they're interchangeable semantically. They ARE NOT!. If Torrego is saying that 'Se lavó' = Lo lavó, semantically -- he is incorrect too. For any fact to be established it must be corroborated. Does Nebrija Bello also state this? Does Alarcos? Does Seco? Does the RAE? Torrego is saying that SE in reflexive forms has the 'syntactic' equivalence of a DO like 'lo,la,los,las'. But he is not saying that it is the semantic equivalent and it does not mean the same thing. 

If those other sources say that Juan se lava and Juan lo lava are 'semantic and grammatical equivalents -- I will accept it. Natives here have all said Se lavó and Lo lavó are not 'conmutable'. There are no other grammars I have that corroborate it. So you and Torrego would be alone. When teaching here it's important we teach what is the most widely accepted grammar. I know you would agree with that. 

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Though you are applying the right tests, Pitt. You're not seeing the potential for reflexive contexts with those verbs.
> The passive test, tests for 'instransitity'. Any verb that has a transitive essential definition (definition #1,2,3..) can
> be made into passive. Even if the subject is the recipient and doer of the action. In that case "a __ mismo" can also
> be added. To do the test well, though, you often need to stay away from 3rd person since 'se' has so many other
> functions.
> 
> Me levanté a mí mismo... = Fui levantado por mí mísmo.... (no por mi reloj) esta mañana porque no quería perder
> nuestras vacaciones.
> 
> *Me levanté de la cama/de la mesa, se levantó de la mesa, they have the atonic reflexive pronoun but the verb is INTRANSITIVE, me, se, te INTRANSITIVIZE the verb levantar, these are JUST MORPHEMES with not nominal function*.
> True intransitive pronominal verbs can't be understood, in ANY context, as reflexive. *They have reflexive pronoun but with NOT nominal function.*
> 
> But any transitive verb can be made passive or reflexive as I see it.
> 
> The essential definitions of 'acostar', 'acercar' and 'levantar' are all transitive. *BUT they can be made INTRANSITIVE by the REFLEXIVE pronoun me acerqué a María ( IO) YOU ARE NOT APPROACHING YOURSELF you are approaching other person = a María.*
> 
> When 'acercarse' is being used as intransitive then the test also proves that the 'se' is a morpheme.
> 
> Se acercan las Navidades.
> Las Navidades son acercados por ellos mismos.
> Se acercan las Navidades a sí mismos.
> 
> Me acerqué a la puerta.
> Fui acercado a la puerta por mí (mismo).
> Me acerqué a mí mismo a la puerta.
> 
> *Remember in the passive the subject suffers the action it is not the agent but the patient. to be or not to be.*
> 
> That's still my opinion and I've seen no proof to persuade me from that position yet.
> 
> We agree on the nomenclature of the DRAE now.. But not on the essential transitivity/intransitivity
> of many verbs.
> But we'll keep studying!!
> 
> Grant


 

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Tenía mis serias dudas al respecto de que este hilo llegara a ninguna parte, pero al fin parece que sí que podremos rematarlo XD... ¡Uff! Solo queda un pequeño cabo suelto, ¿no? 



			
				NewDestinyX said:
			
		

> Me levanté a mí mismo... = Fui levantado por mí mísmo.... (no por mi reloj) esta mañana porque no quería perder
> nuestras vacaciones.


Querido Grant: eres implacable ;-). Me he exprimido durante quice minutos los sesos para tratar de entender por qué en mi cabeza  "me levanto de la cama a mí mismo" es imposible pero "me lavo a mí mismo" sí lo es. He llegado a la siguiente conclusión: Siempre que puedo concebirme como agente y paciente (dos roles) puedo añadir "a mí mismo": Reflexividad. Pero cuando en el significado de la acción que expresa el verbo no puedo distinguir en mí dos partes, no puedo ser agente y paciente sino que la acción ocurre en mí. Como nativo, "levantarme de la cama" es como "saltar"...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

... es como saltar: YO haciendo algo, no YO haciéndo-ME algo. Lo que hago está inexorablemente vinculado a mi interior. No creo un efecto que recae en mí, sino que es un ejercicio de mi voluntad. Si digo: Me levanto a mí mismo tiendo a pensar que me izo a mí mismo, por ejemplo. No sé si me he explicado. Espero que sirva de algo, así es como funciona en mi mente.

      Un saludo,

      Pedro


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Tenía mis serias dudas al respecto de que este hilo llegara a ninguna parte, pero al fin parece que sí que podremos rematarlo XD... ¡Uff! Solo queda un pequeño cabo suelto, ¿no?
> 
> Querido Grant: eres implacable ;-). Me he exprimido durante quice minutos los sesos para tratar de entender por qué en mi cabeza  "me levanto de la cama a mí mismo" es imposible pero "me lavo a mí mismo" sí lo es. He llegado a la siguiente conclusión: Siempre que puedo concebirme como agente y paciente (dos roles) puedo añadir "a mí mismo": Reflexividad. Pero cuando en el significado de la acción que expresa el verbo no puedo distinguir en mí dos partes, no puedo ser agente y paciente sino que la acción ocurre en mí. Como nativo, "levantarme de la cama" es como "saltar"...



¡¡XD!! Entiendo lo que dices, Pedro.. Pero en cuanto añadas 'de la cama' -- el verbo tiene que ser 'levantarse' - verbo pronominal e intransitivo. Claro que es como 'saltar'. Pero en un día en que vas a empezar las vacaciones para Hawaii... No esperas a que el despertador te despierte. ¡XD! Te despiertas a ti mismo y te levantas a ti mismo. Es un acto de tu propia voluntad. ¿¿¿Estás diciendo que en la mente hispanohablante no puedes concebir de ti mismo en 2 partes en tal situación??? Sé que el lenguaje y la gramática son 'una cosa' -- pero es imposible imaginar que la noción de despertarse a sí mismo no sea posible en el español. 

¿Implacable? --- ¡¡XD!!! Que sí.. 

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> ¡¡XD!! Entiendo lo que dices, Pedro.. Pero en cuanto añadas 'de la cama' -- el verbo tiene que ser 'levantarse' - verbo pronominal e intransitivo. Claro que es como 'saltar'. Pero en un día en que vas a empezar las vacaciones para Hawaii... No esperas a que el despertador te despierte. ¡XD! Te despiertas a ti mismo y te levantas a ti mismo. Es un acto de tu propia voluntad. ¿¿¿Estás diciendo que en la mente hispanohablante no puedes concebir de ti mismo en 2 partes en tal situación??? Sé que el lenguaje y la gramática son 'una cosa' -- pero es imposible imaginar que la noción de despertarse a sí mismo no sea posible en el español.
> 
> ¿Implacable? --- ¡¡XD!!! Que sí..
> 
> Gracias,
> Grant


Jeje, yo me refería a levantarse.


----------



## mhp

Excuse my intrusion, but I have simple question. For an English speaker it is obvious that “I woke up” is intransitive. However, that doesn’t exclude the possibility of a reflexive use: “I woke myself up”. In English we can analyze every instance of “I woke up” and see if we can give it a reflexive interpretation. But why?  How can such a highly subjective analysis be useful in English? Or for that matter, in Spanish?

My question is not for "despertarse" in particular, but any verb that can have both intransitive and reflexive usage.

wake1 // v. & n.
v. (past woke // or waked; past part. woken // or waked)
1 *intr. & tr.* (often foll. by up) cease or cause to cease to sleep.
2 *intr. & tr.* (often foll. by up) become or cause to become alert, attentive, or active (needs something to wake him up).
3 *tr.* disturb (silence or a place) with noise; make re-echo.
4 *tr. *evoke (an echo).
5 *intr. & tr.* rise or raise from the dead.
[Oxford]

despertar1.(De despierto).
1. *tr.* Cortar, interrumpir el sueño a quien está durmiendo. *U. t. c. prnl.*
2. *tr.* Renovar o traer a la memoria algo ya olvidado.
3. *tr.* Hacer que alguien vuelva sobre sí o recapacite.
4. *tr.* Mover, excitar. Despertar el apetito.
5. *intr.* Dejar de dormir.
6. *intr.* Dicho de una persona que era ruda, abobada o simple: Hacerse más advertida, avisada y entendida.
[DRAE]


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

En el caso de despertarse, si bien ese SE es reflexivo (se refiere al sujeto de la frase) es más un operador que aspectualiza el verbo (matizando su siginificado) que un CD al uso.


----------



## Pitt

A mi entender ambas construcciones son posibles:

1. Me [morfema verbal] desperté a las siete: acepción 1 DRAE
2. Desperté a las siete: acepción 5 DRAE

¿Es correcto mi análisis??

Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> A mi entender ambas construcciones son posibles:
> 
> 1. Me [morfema verbal] desperté a las siete: acepción 1 DRAE
> 2. Desperté a las siete: acepción 5 DRAE
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Pitt


Perdona Pitt, me he explicado fatal. Por supuestísimo que ambas son posibles. Quería decir que la 1ª, cuando se usa con el pronombre reflexivo SE, significa _pasar uno de estar dormido a despierto_ que es lo mismo que _dejar de dormir_.

Un saludete,

Pedro.


----------



## aceituna

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Perdona Pitt, me he explicado fatal. Por supuestísimo que ambas son posibles. Quería decir que la 1ª, cuando se usa con el pronombre reflexivo SE, significa _pasar uno de estar dormido a despierto_ que es lo mismo que _dejar de dormir_.
> 
> Un saludete,
> 
> Pedro.


Pero depende de la intencionalidad, ¿no?

Si pongo el despertador: esta mañana me he despertado a las 6 porque tenía una reunión en la otra punta de la ciudad.

Si me despierto sin habérmelo propuesto (un ruido, una pesadilla...): esta noche me he despertado varias veces.

La estructura es la misma en ambos casos, pero en el primer ejemplo es la primera acepción de la RAE, y en el segundo ejemplo es la quinta.



Hola Pedrito, hacía tiempo que no coincidíamos...


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Jeje, yo me refería a levantarse.


A mí me da igual. Pero gracias por tus comentarios. Me da cuenta de que soy 'único' en este punto de vista. Pero no estoy a solas. 

Dime -- puedes verte como 2 personas con acercar o acostar?

A propósito -- tu explicación sobre las '2 personas' me ha ayudado mucho.

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> A mi entender ambas construcciones son posibles:
> 
> 1. Me [morfema verbal] desperté a las siete: acepción 1 DRAE
> 2. Desperté a las siete: acepción 5 DRAE
> 
> ¿Es correcto mi análisis??
> 
> Pitt



Sí pero -- como implicaba Pedro y Aceituna..(creo) Es posible también--> 'me desperté a mí mismo por algún propósito'

En acepción 1-

---Cortar, interrumpir el sueño *a quien* está durmiendo.


Ese 'quien' puede ser el sujeto también -- no simplemente 'otro' -- sino yo, a mí mismo, también. Semánticamente en español, inglés, alemán -- todos los idiomas pueden concebir este tipo de reflexividad en mi opinión.



mhp said:


> Excuse my intrusion, but I have simple question. For an English speaker it is obvious that “I woke up” is intransitive. However, that doesn’t exclude the possibility of a reflexive use: “I woke myself up”. In English we can analyze every instance of “I woke up” and see if we can give it a reflexive interpretation. But why? How can such a highly subjective analysis be useful in English? Or for that matter, in Spanish?
> 
> My question is not for "despertarse" in particular, but any verb that can have both intransitive and reflexive usage.


This is exactly what I've been exploring in this thread. Pitt and I chatted offline and and one of his big quests with the SE threads is to determine whether the 'myself' (reflexive) structures are preserved in Spanish as much as we use them or perceive them in English. Obviously we disagree on many of the Spanish verbs. But we keep exploring. In case it hasn't been clear in my 'rantings' (LOL!!) I believe the grammar world left the term 'reflexive' behind too abruptly. The whole concept of the 'reflexive pronoun', which you can see in most all verbs that use it in Spanish, is an action happening to the self -- often 'by' the self actually or figuratively. That is my premise. True 'pronominal' verbs where the pronoun is morphemic are verbs where the pronoun has nothing at all to do with 'self' -- like quejarse and irse, etc.. In such verbs the concept of self acting upon self is an impossible consideration. To have referred to the morphemic SE's as reflexive I'm sure was unacceptable to the Spanish Grammarians of the 70's and hence the change to the terminology "pronominal".

But pronominal, in my opinion, is very lacking and way too broad in scope. In the purest sense of the word -- parecerle and gustarle would be pronominal as well -- since they 'always' appear «with a pronoun». I like the attempts at the word 'obligatory pronominal' which would indicate that 'for that acepción' the pronoun 'must appear'. I have to say that I  find it funny that the grammarians still have to use the term 'reflexive pronoun' to refer to me, te, se, nos, os, se when referring to 'agreeing with the subject' since the term 'pronominal pronouns' would be just silly. Them having to still use the term reflexive there proves that they made too big a jump when they adopted 'pronominal'. There is an inescapable 'reflexive' quality to the syntax of verbs that appear with the pronoun -- no matter how you analyze it.

Grant


----------



## FJaviD

NewdestinyX said:


> Me acerqué a la puerta.
> Fui acercado a la puerta por mí (mismo).
> Me acerqué a mí mismo a la puerta.


 

Hi, Grant!

Estoy casi convencido de que si no "han podido" contigo hasta ahora, mi humilde Post no logrará hacerte cambiar de opinión, pero ¡ahí voy!

Como bien sabes, cuando hacemos análisis gramatical no basta con ser pulcros en la "disección" de la oración y las transformaciones a la que la sometamos a la hora de verificar la función de cada elemento, sino que tenemos que hacer ese análisis subordinados siempre por el significado que contiene, asegurándonos que se mantiene y resulta natural.

De tus transformaciones, en primer lugar, llama mucho la atención la poca naturalidad de las frases resultantes. De todos modos, esto acostumbra a suceder con muchas oraciones pasivas... Pero fíjate, cualquier hispano-hablante, al escuchar la oración 

*"Fui acercado a la puerta"*

entendería de que otro "sujeto" (agente) ha sido el que lo ha acompañado. En ningún caso "por mí" o "por mí mismo" encajaría en esta oración. Es decir, núnca podrías sustituir *"Me acerqué a la puerta"* por "*Fui acercado a la puerta*" y esperar que el lector comprendiera lo mismo; y más aún añadiendo "por mí mismo", no dudes que cualquier hispano-hablante haría, cuando menos, una mueca de extrañeza. 

Ahora bien... Esto no me parece una razón suficiente para rechazar tu tesis, ya que, a pesar de lo que Pitt nos dijo, *"Fui lavado por mí mismo"* resultaría igual de estridente para cualquier oído acostumbrado al castellano.

Por eso, las únicas razones que se me ocurren para desmontar tus argumentos tienen que ver simplemente con el significado que adopta el verbo en cada una de estas oraciones.

En mi opinión, *"Me acerqué a la puerta"* desprende intransitividad, pone el acento en aquel que realiza la acción (el sujeto), expresa una acción sin más, sin que esta "recaiga en nada ni nadie", como sucedería con *"camino/corro/salto hasta la puerta*"; es decir, habla de un sujeto únicamente como agente.

*"Acerco a Pablo hasta la puerta*", por otro lado, remedra la misma transitividad de *"Acerco la silla a la mesa*", ya que lo que expresa es que yo (el sujeto) llevo a cabo una acción sobre otro (la de arcercar) y pone el acento en el que "sufre mi acción" (el paciente). 


¡Un saludo!


----------



## Pitt

Lo veo así:

Me lavo > Se puede decir: Me lavo a mí mismo.
Me acerco > No se puede decir: *Me acerco a mí mismo.

Pero para un extranjero como yo a veces es es difícil saber si es posible el refuerzo *a mí mismo*. ¡Esto es el problema! ¿Hay un método?

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

FJaviD said:


> Hi, Grant!
> 
> Estoy casi convencido de que si no "han podido" contigo hasta ahora, mi humilde Post no logrará hacerte cambiar de opinión, pero ¡ahí voy!
> 
> Como bien sabes, cuando hacemos análisis gramatical no basta con ser pulcros en la "disección" de la oración y las transformaciones a la que la sometamos a la hora de verificar la función de cada elemento, sino que tenemos que hacer ese análisis subordinados siempre por el significado que contiene, asegurándonos que se mantiene y resulta natural.
> 
> De tus transformaciones, en primer lugar, llama mucho la atención la poca naturalidad de las frases resultantes. De todos modos, esto acostumbra a suceder con muchas oraciones pasivas... Pero fíjate, cualquier hispano-hablante, al escuchar la oración
> 
> *"Fui acercado a la puerta"*
> 
> entendería de que otro "sujeto" (agente) ha sido el que lo ha acompañado. En ningún caso "por mí" o "por mí mismo" encajaría en esta oración. Es decir, núnca podrías sustituir *"Me acerqué a la puerta"* por "*Fui acercado a la puerta*" y esperar que el lector comprendiera lo mismo; y más aún añadiendo "por mí mismo", no dudes que cualquier hispano-hablante haría, cuando menos, una mueca de extrañeza.
> 
> Ahora bien... Esto no me parece una razón suficiente para rechazar tu tesis, ya que, a pesar de lo que Pitt nos dijo, *"Fui lavado por mí mismo"* resultaría igual de estridente para cualquier oído acostumbrado al castellano.
> 
> Por eso, las únicas razones que se me ocurren para desmontar tus argumentos tienen que ver simplemente con el significado que adopta el verbo en cada una de estas oraciones.
> 
> En mi opinión, *"Me acerqué a la puerta"* desprende intransitividad, pone el acento en aquel que realiza la acción (el sujeto), expresa una acción sin más, sin que esta "recaiga en nada ni nadie", como sucedería con *"camino/corro/salto hasta la puerta*"; es decir, habla de un sujeto únicamente como agente.
> 
> *"Acerco a Pablo hasta la puerta*", por otro lado, remedra la misma transitividad de *"Acerco la silla a la mesa*", ya que lo que expresa es que yo (el sujeto) llevo a cabo una acción sobre otro (la de arcercar) y pone el acento en el que "sufre mi acción" (el paciente).
> 
> 
> ¡Un saludo!


Entiendo todo lo que me estás explicando, Fjavi, y mil gracias. En formar mi tesis -- algunas veces he tenido que usar oraciones raras.. me doy cuenta de eso. Pero hay oraciones raras pero 'gramaticales' para los propósitos de mostrar un argumento. 

Es bueno oír que ''Fui lavado por mí mismo" suena tal incorrecta/rara como "Fui acercardo por mí mismo" porque eso hace que mi argumento  tenga más esfuerza - puesto que todos sabemos que 'lavarse' es un verbo reflexivo. 

Pero tengo que decir -- de nuevo para los propósitos de mi tesis -- que esto tiene que funcionar:

Acerqué la silla a la puerta.
Acerqué a Juan a la puerta.
(Me) acerqué a mí mismo a la puerta.

---"Mí mismo" es sencillamente algo más que se puede llevar más cerca. No tiene sentido que la gramática castellana limite tal posibilidad. 

Y entonces con el pasivo:
La silla fue acercada a la puerta por mí.
Juan fue acercado a la puerta por mí.
Yo fui acercado a la puerta por mí mismo.

Cuando miras ello -- ¿no parece lógico?

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> Me lavo > Se puede decir: Me lavo a mí mismo.
> Me acerco > No se puede decir: *Me acerco a mí mismo.


But how do you know this for sure, Pitt? What source has told you this? As you state: as non natives -- we don't have ears to know for sure. FJaviD has said that both versions (Fui lavado/Fui acercado) are just as strange to his ears. No difference. So how are you sure that one is grammatically impossible and the other is?



> Pero para un extranjero como yo a veces es es difícil saber si es posible el refuerzo *a mí mismo*. ¡Esto es el problema! ¿Hay un método?


This is indeed our problem. I feel your pain on this one. I'm just not convinced that the ability to add' "a sí mismo" or conversion to passive are the absolute tests for pronominal versus reflexive verbs.


----------



## hfpardue

NewdestinyX said:


> But how do you know this for sure, Pitt? What source has told you this? As you state: as non natives -- we don't have ears to know for sure. FJaviD has said that both versions (Fui lavado/Fui acercado) are just as strange to his ears. No difference. So how are you sure that one is grammatically impossible and the other is?
> 
> This is indeed our problem. I feel your pain on this one. I'm just not convinced that the ability to add' "a sí mismo" or conversion to passive are the absolute tests for pronominal versus reflexive verbs.


 
This is somewhat off topic, but be careful not to generalize what native speakers think. In Spain they don't tend to use the passive voice, but here they use it all the time. For example,

Yo fui asaltado anoche. 
Fui suspendido por haber pelado con Juan.
El ladrón ha sido detenido.

All those sentences sound perfect in this country.


----------



## NewdestinyX

hfpardue said:


> This is somewhat off topic, but be careful not to generalize what native speakers think. In Spain they don't tend to use the passive voice, but here they use it all the time. For example,
> 
> Yo fui asaltado anoche.
> Fui suspendido por haber pelado con Juan.
> El ladrón ha sido detenido.
> 
> All those sentences sound perfect in this country.


Interesting point, Hf. But the preference for the classic passive issue aside -- would they say in Chile 'fui acercado' or 'fui despertado' or 'fui acostado' or 'fui levantado'.

I can pretty much guess they'd never say 'fui dormido' or 'fui ido'. Truly obligatory pronominal definitions can't be turned into the classic passive ( the SER passive). 

But there's a whole group of verbs -- verbs of movement and verbs of 'realization' and others that inherently happen to oneself literally or figuratively  --- where the line between reflexive and pronominal (where the pronoun is not a Directo object) gets fuzzy.

What say thee?
Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> But how do you know this for sure, Pitt? What source has told you this? As you state: as non natives -- we don't have ears to know for sure. FJaviD has said that both versions (Fui lavado/Fui acercado) are just as strange to his ears. No difference. So how are you sure that one is grammatically impossible and the other is?
> 
> This is indeed our problem. I feel your pain on this one. I'm just not convinced that the ability to add' "a sí mismo" or conversion to passive are the absolute tests for pronominal versus reflexive verbs.


 
Concerning the verb *acercarse *I am not sure if it is possible to add *a sí mismo* or not. That's the problem! In the grammar are mentioned the verbs *lavarse, ducharse, ducharse, afeitarse* etc. Example:

*1.2.- REFLEXIVO: Pronombre reflexivo en función de C.D. / C.I.*. Sustituye a un S.N. que es idéntico al S.N. sujeto. Es decir, el sujeto ejecuta una acción que recae sobre sí mismo. Admite el refuerzo “_a sí mismo_”. Alterna con las restantes personas: _me, te, nos, os_.

Ej. : Juan *SE* lava Ej.- Juan *SE* ata los zapatos
CD CI​ 

About other verbs, e.g. *levantarse, sentarse, acercarse* etc. it is said that these verbs "se intransitivizan" (SE intransitivador). Example:

*2.4.- CON VERBOS TRANSITIVOS QUE AL CONSTRUIRSE CON “SE” SE HACEN INTRANSITIVOS*

Ej. : Pepe levanta la maleta (transitivo)
Pepe *SE* levanta pronto (intransitivo) = “SE” es morfema de intransitivización​ 

I don't know an absolute test for a reflexive verb as well. How can I distinguish a reflexive verb from a pronominal verb? That's the problem!!! 

Pitt


----------



## Outsider

NewdestinyX said:


> But pronominal, in my opinion, is very lacking and way too broad in scope. In the purest sense of the word -- parecerle and gustarle would be pronominal as well -- since they 'always' appear «with a pronoun». I like the attempts at the word 'obligatory pronominal' which would indicate that 'for that acepción' the pronoun 'must appear'. I have to say that I  find it funny that the grammarians still have to use the term 'reflexive pronoun' to refer to me, te, se, nos, os, se when referring to 'agreeing with the subject' since the term 'pronominal pronouns' would be just silly. Them having to still use the term reflexive there proves that they made too big a jump when they adopted 'pronominal'. There is an inescapable 'reflexive' quality to the syntax of verbs that appear with the pronoun -- no matter how you analyze it.


There may be a misunderstanding there. A verb, or verb phrase, is reflexive when its object is the same as its subject. Pronouns used in this context are _called_ "reflexive". But the morphological category we call "reflexive pronouns" can also fill other semantic/syntactic roles. The so-called reflexive pronouns are no more intrinsically reflexive than they are intrinsically pronominal. "Reflexive" is more a label than a description, for them.

As a matter of fact, in languages like Spanish reflexive pronouns are more like a Swiss army knife, with an array of different, and sometimes overlapping, possible semantic values. I include here the semantically "empty" role of purely pronominal verbs. 

I frequently find also that even in "purely" pronominal verbs one can, with some imagination, find a residual, metaphorical -- but not necessarily reflexive -- value for the pronoun. For example, _dormirse_ and _despertarse_ are arguably things that _happen to_ the subject; in _quejarse_ and _irse_ there's a certain "expressive" or intensive connotation to the pronoun; and so on.

I apologize if I'm just rehashing things you guys have already gone through.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

aceituna said:


> Pero depende de la intencionalidad, ¿no?
> 
> Si pongo el despertador: esta mañana me he despertado a las 6 porque tenía una reunión en la otra punta de la ciudad.
> 
> Si me despierto sin habérmelo propuesto (un ruido, una pesadilla...): esta noche me he despertado varias veces.
> 
> La estructura es la misma en ambos casos, pero en el primer ejemplo es la primera acepción de la RAE, y en el segundo ejemplo es la quinta.
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Pedrito, hacía tiempo que no coincidíamos...


Bueno, creo que uno no puede cortarse el sueño a sí mismo. Quiero decir que soy de la opinión de que despertarse es siempre intransitivo en español. ¡Saludos acituna!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Dime -- puedes verte como 2 personas con acercar o acostar?


No, no puedo. Me acerco, me acuesto... No soy capaz de distinguir causa de efecto. Empiezo a pensar que el español no me ha dejado bien la cabeza .


----------



## FJaviD

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> Me lavo > Se puede decir: Me lavo a mí mismo.
> Me acerco > No se puede decir: *Me acerco a mí mismo.
> 
> Pero para un extranjero como yo a veces es es difícil saber si es posible el refuerzo *a mí mismo*. ¡Esto es el problema! ¿Hay un método?
> 
> Pitt


 
Yo estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo... ¿Método? Además del que ya sugerí de cambiar la persona del presunto "paciente" y tratar de apreciar si el significado se mantiene o no, no se me ocurre otro más que el de hablar, hablar y hablar hasta pensar en ese idioma tal como lo haría un nativo. Y yo creo que eso lo estás haciendo muy bien ¡en serio!




NewdestinyX said:


> Es bueno oír que ''Fui lavado por mí mismo" suena tal incorrecta/rara como "Fui acercardo por mí mismo" porque *eso hace que mi argumento tenga más esfuerza* - puesto que todos sabemos que 'lavarse' es un verbo reflexivo.


 
Querido, Grant... aquí hay un error  Que ambas oraciones pasivas suenen raras no significa que deban ser susceptibles del mismo análisis sintáctico. 




NewdestinyX said:


> Pero tengo que decir -- de nuevo para los propósitos de mi tesis -- que esto tiene que funcionar:
> 
> Acerqué la silla a la puerta.
> Acerqué a Juan a la puerta.
> (Me) acerqué a mí mismo a la puerta.
> 
> ---"Mí mismo" es sencillamente algo más que se puede llevar más cerca. No tiene sentido que la gramática castellana limite tal posibilidad.
> 
> Y entonces con el pasivo:
> La silla fue acercada a la puerta por mí.
> Juan fue acercado a la puerta por mí.
> Yo fui acercado a la puerta por mí mismo.
> 
> Cuando miras ello -- *¿no parece lógico?*
> 
> Thanks,
> Grant


 
Me parece completamente lógico pero me temo que ¡no es correcto! Quizás pensarás que no es lo mismo, pero 
¿no sería lógico que "vegetable" se pronunciara igual que "table"? 

¿no tendría que poderse decir "I said him it" de la misma forma que digo "I tell him it"? 

y, por último, un ejemplo estrictamente sintáctico 
¿tiene alguna lógica que "The money was given to Jimmy" pueda decirse también "Jimmy was given the money"? 

Vuelvo a insistir en que no podemos hacer análisis sintáctico obviando el significado de la palabra en su contexto natural y olvidando que el Español es como es, ¡just a language!: el acto de *despertarse* no es el mismo que el de *despertar a otros*, como no es lo mismo *dormirse *que *dormir a otros* o *acercarse *a algún lugar comparado con *acercar a alguien*... Sin embargo, el proceso de *lavarse* o *ducharse* implica exactamente la misma acción que la de *lavar o duchar a otros*, expresa una acción que recae en el cuerpo, bien sea el mío o el de otros. Insisto ¿sucede igual con acercar(se)? No. Cuanto tu acercas a alguien a algún lugar ejerces una acción determinada sobre él (p.e. contactas físicamente con él, lo empujas, lo diriges... hasta aproximarlo a aquel lugar, a menudo implica hablar previamente con él, señalarle el camino o incluso transportarlo en un vehículo hasta allí); esta acción es diferente de la que ejerces cuanto eres tú el que te acercas a dicho lugar, ya que tan solo tienes que decidir empezar a caminar para alcanzar esa proximidad. 

Fíjate, uno se acerca a algún lugar "por sí mismo" pero no se acerca "a uno mismo" como si el cuerpo de uno fuera independiente de su mente. Sin embargo cuando p.e. "acerca sus manos a la estufa" o "se lava", sus manos y su cuerpo, son tratados como un "objeto" más sobre el que recae la acción, independientemente del individuo que la lleve a cabo.

Creo que es así simplemente porque la lengua no es (del todo) una ciencia exacta y la inventó gente de letras 

Un abrazo

Javi


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

FJaviD .



Outsider said:


> I apologize if I'm just rehashing things you guys have already gone through.


It is always a pleasure reading your words.


----------



## hfpardue

NewdestinyX said:


> Interesting point, Hf. But the preference for the classic passive issue aside -- would they say in Chile 'fui acercado' or 'fui despertado' or 'fui acostado' or 'fui levantado'.
> 
> I can pretty much guess they'd never say 'fui dormido' or 'fui ido'. Truly obligatory pronominal definitions can't be turned into the classic passive ( the SER passive).
> 
> But there's a whole group of verbs -- verbs of movement and verbs of 'realization' and others that inherently happen to oneself literally or figuratively --- where the line between reflexive and pronominal (where the pronoun is not a Directo object) gets fuzzy.
> 
> What say thee?
> Grant


I don't understand your question.  They would not say "fui dormido." or "fui ido" , because it wouldn't make any sense. What are you trying to say? To say "I was asleep" you'd have to say Estaba/Estuve dormido depending on the context. In the sentences I gave, something independent of the subject was happening to the subject. I don't understand the confusion in this thread. Just translate the sentences to English if you don't know whether they are correct.

Me lavo = I wash myself. Perfect Spanish.
Me lavo a mí mismo. = I wash myself. This sentence is fine. The "a mí mismo" isn't necessary, but you can use it for emphasis.
Me acerco a mí mismo. = I get close to myself??? This wouldn't make any sense in English. How would you get close to yourself?
Me acerqué a la puerta. = I got close to the door. Very nice.

La silla fue acercada a la puerta por mí. = The chair was moved close to the door by me. In this case, the sentence is possible in Spanish and English, but this type of structure is not common in either language and is not recommended by anyone. Avoid using this passive voice structure. Instead go for "Acerqué la silla a la puerta" or even "La silla la acerqué a la puerta" which sounds a thousand times better than "La silla fue acercada a la puerta por mí."
Therefore, "Juan fue acercado a la puerta por mí." is technically correct, but will sound odd to a native speaker. Say "Le acerqué a Juan a la puerta." Getting into the "por mí" business will only sound like a textbook and weird. Here is a possible solution to the passive voice:

The window was broken by my brother.
La ventana la rompió mi hermano.
Of course you can say "Mi hermano rompió la ventana.", but my first sentence is perfectly correct and is a much better alternative than saying "por mi hermano". 

Yo fui acercado a la puerta por mí mismo. = I was moved close to the door by myself??? Again, in English this even sounds horrible.

Are we arguing over terminology or what? To me, translating the sentences to English is all that is necessary. I must be missing something. 

Added part:  I just ate dinner here in my little Chilean apartment and thought some more about this.  I realize translating is not always a good way to decide whether a sentence is correct or not, but I think at times it is helpful.  At least it allows you to approach the sentence from another angle.


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> *1.2.- REFLEXIVO: Pronombre reflexivo en función de C.D. / C.I.*. Sustituye a un S.N. que es idéntico al S.N. sujeto. Es decir, el sujeto ejecuta una acción que recae sobre sí mismo. Admite el refuerzo “_a sí mismo_”. Alterna con las restantes personas: _me, te, nos, os_.
> 
> Ej. : Juan *SE* lava Ej.- Juan *SE* ata los zapatos
> CD CI​
> _________________________________________
> 
> 
> I don't know an absolute test for a reflexive verb as well. How can I distinguish a reflexive verb from a pronominal verb? That's the problem!!!
> 
> Pitt



Está claro que hay muchas maneras de llamar y diferenciar a todos estos verbos. Grant ha elegido una de esas maneras porque así llegó a comprender todo esto. La mayoría de los nativos estamos diciendo que un verbo como "acercarse" nos parece intransitivo.

Yo he adoptado una postura hasta extremista. Pero me he planteado cómo trataría de enseñar este "se" de los verbos a extranjeros aprendiendo español y he decidido que incluiría todos estos verbos: lavarse, acercarse, irse...en el mismo paquete de intransitividad. Así ya solo tendría que explicar el concepto de transitivo/intransitivo.

Por tanto, de tu definición de reflexividad solo usaría el ejemplo de "Juan SE ata los zapatos". Ese es el concepto de reflexividad que creo que es importante, cuando  hay un objeto directo.

En cuanto al otro tema de "a sí mismo", vuelve a ser más o menos filosofía. Con* ninguno* de esos verbos es normal decir "a sí mismo" (*No *decimos "se lava/ducha/afeita a sí mismo").

Empieza un tema con "a sí mismo", a ver si la gente da ideas de cuándo es normal decirlo. A mí ahora se me ocurre, por ejemplo, que es algo que se puede oír referido a acciones fuera de lo normal:

_Se vio (a sí mismo) implicado en un nuevo misterio. 
Se hirió (a sí mismo) con una navaja._

o temas de reflexión mental:

_Se dijo a sí mismo que aquello había sido un gran error.
Se preguntó (a sí mismo) si merecería la pena seguir._


----------



## Pitt

Ynez, te agradezco mucho tus aclaraciones. Creo que el idioma alemán y el idioma español son diferentes en el análisis de SE.

Otra vez el ejemplo: Juan se acercó a la puerta.

En la mente alemana ese SE funciona como C.D.. Pero según los nativos SE no es un C.D. (acercarse = intransitivo, Se = morfema verbal). ¡Confio en los nativos y tengo que pensar como un español! 

Quizás funciona este método: omitir ese SE.

Juan se lava las manos > Juan lava las manos.
La frase sin SE tiene sentido: SE = C.I.
*Lavarse* es un verbo reflexivo 

Juan se acercó a la puerta > *Juan acercó a la puerta.
La frase no tiene ningún sentido: SE = morfema verbal.
*Acercarse *es un verbo pronominal.

¿Qué opinas?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

hfpardue said:


> I don't understand your question.  They would not say "fui dormido." or "fui ido" , because it wouldn't make any sense.


 Exactly right. And that's the point. With truly 'pronominal' and intransitive verbs they can never be said in teh passive. You're making my point. They would be grammatical gibberish in both Spanish and English. 





> What are you trying to say? To say "I was asleep" you'd have to say Estaba/Estuve dormido depending on the context. In the sentences I gave, something independent of the subject was happening to the subject. I don't understand the confusion in this thread. Just translate the sentences to English if you don't know whether they are correct.


What i'm trying to say is that there are a group of verbs that when you put them in the passive they still yield a 'grammatical sentence' albeit weird - again, in both languages. And you're forcing the intransitive translation upon '_acercarse_' to make it sound even weirder. The base transitive definition of _acercar algo_ = to make something closer. My assertion with verbs of movement is that the action of the verb is being done by the subject to itself. It is perfectly fine English to say - I move myself closer to something. _Me acerqué a mí mismo (a)_.... -- doesn't have to translate to 'I got closer to myself' unless you believe the verb is '_acercarse_' intransitive and 'a' is a destination. If it's _acercar_ transitive -- then it translates to "I carried myself closer to... where the "a mí mismo" isn't the destination -- but it's a reinforcement of the subject - "I,myself, moved closer...... This same application works with enfrentarse, acostarse, levantarse, etc..

The question of the thread is whether with verbs that can take the pronoun, that are not obviously 'intransitive' like dormirse and irse, is the pronoun translatable to a reflexive value or not? That's the essential confusion of the thread- and its resolution is by no means obvious and easy -as event he grammarians differ on the topic. You said in Chile that the fui + -ado/-ido combination would be very readily used -- and I was just testing with my question about 'fui dormido' if in Chile as well -- certain «fui + -ado/-ido»'s would clearly be gibberish because of the intransitive nature of the verb. You verified that with your answer above. So there's consistency around the globe. It seemed with your first response that you were saying that any 'fui + -ado/-ido' combo would work. That's why I asked the question.



> Me lavo = I wash myself. Perfect Spanish.
> Me lavo a mí mismo. = I wash myself. This sentence is fine. The "a mí mismo" isn't necessary, but you can use it for emphasis.
> Me acerco a mí mismo. = I get close to myself??? This wouldn't make any sense in English. How would you get close to yourself? No. "I made myself closer to something" would be the translation and it's perfect English.
> Me acerqué a la puerta. = I got close to the door. Very nice.





> La silla fue acercada a la puerta por mí. = The chair was moved close to the door by me. In this case, the sentence is possible in Spanish and English, but this type of structure is not common in either language and is not recommended by anyone. Avoid using this passive voice structure. Instead go for "Acerqué la silla a la puerta" or even "La silla la acerqué a la puerta" which sounds a thousand times better than "La silla fue acercada a la puerta por mí."


Yes -- I wrote this chapter in my course and named that structure the 'Active Passive' voice as it is really active in Spanish. But it looks passive to the English eye.. Regrettably most Spanish grammar books do NOT teach this as the most common way to get English passives over into Spanish. They teach you the SER passive which is just not used much at all in most Spanish speaking places. Then they teach all about SE -- but you never get taught the "La silla la acerqué a la puerta" -- which is SO common - and so easy to learn. English speakers could sound so much more fluent if they learned this syntax as their 'go to' phraseology for the English passive. Thanks for reminding us about it again.



> Yo fui acercado a la puerta por mí mismo. = I was moved close to the door by myself??? Again, in English this even sounds horrible.


 But it's not grammatical gibberish - it works.. and even dropping the 'mismo' yields - I was moved closer to the door by me (my own self/my own actions) -- which all makes perfect sense. I'm not offering these sentences as 'common usage'. I'm posing them as 'tests' for transitivity or intransitivity. Pitt was saying that if a verb can't be turned into passive then it's pronominal intransitive. And if 'a sí mismo' can't be added then it's not reflexive. I am showing him that these sentences are possible and therefore the question of pronominal versus reflexive is not clear cut with many verbs of movement and state change.
Thanks,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Quizás funciona este método: omitir ese SE.
> 
> Juan se lava las manos > Juan lava las manos.
> La frase sin SE tiene sentido: SE = C.I.
> *Lavarse* es un verbo reflexivo
> 
> Juan se acercó a la puerta > *Juan acercó a la puerta.
> La frase no tiene ningún sentido: SE = morfema verbal.
> *Acercarse *es un verbo pronominal.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?



Ésa es una prueba mejor, Pitt. Hace tu argumento mejor -- aunque creo que no funciona todas veces. Lavarse usa un CI pero otros verbos reflexivos no lo usan. _Afeitarse_ se entiende como 'afeitar la cara' y no afeitar algo diferente que la cara - aunque uno puede afeitar algo diferente.

Así que:
Juan se afeita > Juan afeita -- tiene perfecto sentido.  Con o sin el 'se' tiene sentido. Talvez tu prueba debería ser que si el verbo quiere decir 'la misma cosa' sin el pronombre -- entonces es reflexivo. 

Pero -- estoy de acuerdo que esta prueba tuya "se acerca" más a una prueba verdadera de si o no una acepción usa el pronombre como una morfema del verbo. Voy a pensar en ello más. Buen trabajo.


----------



## Ynez

Vaya, Pitt. Yo empecé a estudiar alemán, pero sé muy poco así que no me puedo ni hacer a la idea de cómo se ve todo esto desde la mentalidad alemana. Los que hablamos español realmente no pensamos en "se" de ninguna manera, solo en situaciones de análisis como estas intentamos encontrarle un sentido o una manera de aclarar, agrupar o explicar.

Ninguno de tus dos ejemplos es normal.

Lava las manos --> ¿¿¿qué manos???
Acerca a la puerta --> ¿¿¿qué acerca a la puerta???


Pero si tú estás contento etiquetando verbos como "lavarse" como reflexivos, desde luego yo veo mucho más reflexivo "lavarse" en "Me lavo" que "acercarse" en "Me acerco", porque como ya hemos dicho y tú has comprendido perfectamente, ese "acercarse" es un sinónimo de "ir".


----------



## hfpardue

I appreciate your dedication to this matter, but I think you are forgetting what actually sounds ok in both languages.

I think the problem with acercarse is that one never says "a mí/sí mismo" after it. Therefore, when you do actually write Me acerco _a mí mismo_ it sounds odd and as if you were actually getting closer to yourself, which is why I translated it that way.



> It is perfectly fine English to say - I move myself closer to something.


I don't think it is perfectly fine in English to say that. "I move closer to something." sounds fine but saying "I move _myself_ closer to something." sounds weird and that is why the native speakers of Spanish are confused when you say "a mí/sí mismo", because it sounds just as weird in Spanish.
How often do you say "I move myself closer to the door." , "We moved ourselves closer to the pool."? This whole "myself/ourselves" is just as strange as "a mí/sí mismo"



> But it's not grammatical gibberish - it works.. and even dropping the 'mismo' yields - I was moved closer to the door by me (my own self/my own actions) -- which all makes perfect sense. I'm not offering these sentences as 'common usage'.


 
That's not grammatical gibberish? I was moved closer to the door by me??? What??? When would you ever say that or even teach such a structure?? I understand that you are testing these sentences and recognizing that they are not common, but I think the problem is that acercarse never has "a mí/sí mismo". The translation of acercarse sounds very bad with "myself/himself , etc."
I move myself closer to you. - The "myself" is obvious and strange if you write it.
I move closer to you. - Very nice


----------



## NewdestinyX

FJaviD said:


> Vuelvo a insistir en que no podemos hacer análisis sintáctico obviando el significado de la palabra en su contexto natural y olvidando que el Español es como es, ¡just a language!: el acto de *despertarse* no es el mismo que el de *despertar a otros*, como no es lo mismo *dormirse *que *dormir a otros* o *acercarse *a algún lugar comparado con *acercar a alguien*... Sin embargo, el proceso de *lavarse* o *ducharse* implica exactamente la misma acción que la de *lavar o duchar a otros*, expresa una acción que recae en el cuerpo, bien sea el mío o el de otros. Insisto ¿sucede igual con acercar(se)? No. Cuanto tu acercas a alguien a algún lugar ejerces una acción determinada sobre él (p.e. contactas físicamente con él, lo empujas, lo diriges... hasta aproximarlo a aquel lugar, a menudo implica hablar previamente con él, señalarle el camino o incluso transportarlo en un vehículo hasta allí); esta acción es diferente de la que ejerces cuanto eres tú el que te acercas a dicho lugar, ya que tan solo tienes que decidir empezar a caminar para alcanzar esa proximidad.



This is your best argument to date, Javi. Not being a native, I only have syntax to go on as my ears aren't native. But what you've explained there fits nicely into Pitt's test he just mentioned. If the reflexive pronoun is removed and the core meaning of the verb entirely changes then the pronoun must be a morpheme of the verb. 

The only point that I must insist on -- is that with acercar(se) and levantar(se) -- I do NOT see the essential act as being different. When you 'acercar a alguien o algo' or when 'te acercas a (hacia) algo' the only difference in my mind is 'quien va más cerca'. Fuiste tú que me dijiste que 'acercarse' es más como 'ir más cerca' que 'mover más cerca'. Bueno. Acepto eso -- pero me resulta ilógico considerar que la acción esencial sea diferente en _acercarse_ que en _acercar_. Pero la acción en verbos pronominales verdaderos como 'irse' y 'parecerse' es muy diferente que 'ir' y 'parecer'. Bueno -- a mi ver.. 

But for the purpose of this discussion I'm moving more and more to the understanding that 'semantically speaking' acercarse and acercar 'mean different things'. Grammatically speaking, I'm not fully convinced yet. But I'm happy to stop now in this thread as I believe everyone's got a level of clarity about how the native speaker thinks and the grammar books, though not all in agreement, are enough in agreement that any student can consider acercarse, acostarse, despertarse, etc as essentially intransitive with no reflexive value to the pronoun.  

This thread has stayed perfectly on topic to the original question I posed. That's GREAT! And I was asking about 'categorizations' of verbs. Does anyone see any problems or loop holes in the test Pitt just suggested for determining pronominal verbs? It seems sound to me. The passive test and the 'adding a sí mismo' test do NOT work for me because it is grammatically 'possible' to put these movement and change of state verbs into passive and add a sí mismo to many of them.

Thanks everyone for their patience with me and for the amazing input we've all received. 

I am very grateful to you all!
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

hfpardue said:


> That's not grammatical gibberish?


 No. Not at all. "I was slept (Fui dormido)" is grammatical gibberish. That's the whole point, HP. These little translation sentences that result in 'uncommon usage' are just used as tests for reflexivity. I have never purported that they work in the language -- but the difference between grammatical gibberish and something that is possible grammatically 'is' the test.



> I was moved closer to the door by me??? What??? When would you ever say that or even teach such a structure??


 I wouldn't but it could be said "I was moved closer to the door by my own actions" which would essentially be the essence of its Spanish counterpart with 'por mí mismo'.



> I understand that you are testing these sentences and recognizing that they are not common, but I think the problem is that acercarse never has "a mí/sí mismo". The translation of acercarse sounds very bad with "myself/himself , etc."


No argument there.. But it isn't grammatical gibberish like 'I was slept'/Fui dormido or 'I was seemed/looked like'/Fui parecido, etc. My point was that all 'truly pronominal and intransitive verbs' yield gibberish in the passive voice. Verbs that are essentially transitive (where most definitions in the dictionary are tr for that verb) like acercar, etc.. Don't yield gibberish in their passive.

But I think we agree more than disagree. 

Grant


----------



## Ynez

Pitt, un contexto para esas dos frases que proponías.

Esto es un balneario para personas mayores. Entre los trabajadores uno se llama Juan y otro Luis. ¿Qué tipo de trabajos tienen que hacer Juan y Luis? Pues...

_Juan lava las manos_ (ya sabemos por contexto que de los clientes)

_Luis acerca a la puerta_ (a los clientes, como son mayores les viene bien que les acompañen)

Como ves, los dos tendrían sentido dentro de un contexto como verbos transitivos. Fuera de contexto, no decimos ninguna de las dos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Pitt, un contexto para esas dos frases que proponías.
> 
> Esto es un balneario para personas mayores. Entre los trabajadores uno se llama Juan y otro Luis. ¿Qué tipo de trabajos tienen que hacer Juan y Luis? Pues...
> 
> _Juan lava las manos_ (ya sabemos por contexto que de los clientes)
> 
> _Luis acerca a la puerta_ (a los clientes, como son mayores les viene bien que les acompañen)
> 
> Como ves, los dos tendrían sentido dentro de un contexto como verbos transitivos. Fuera de contexto, no decimos ninguna de las dos.


 ¡¡Un argumento brillante, Ynez!!

Pero creo que la prueba de Pitt funcionará si puebas si el 'significado' del verbo 'cambia' -- y no si tiene sentido. ¿No?

En "Juan lava las manos" versus "Juan se lava las manos" -- el significado del verbo es exactamente igual.

Usando la prueba de Pitt - con mi pequeño cambio -- él argumentaría que «Luis acerca a la puerta» 'quiere decir' algo diferente que «Luis se acerca a la puerta».. ¿no?

Creo que esa prueba funciona.

Voy a la tienda
Me voy a la universidad este otoño. (verbo es completamente diferente en sentido)

Afeito a mi padre.
Me afeitó esta mañana. (el sentido de verbo es exactamente igual en los dos)


----------



## mhp

Ynez said:


> Yo he adoptado una postura hasta extremista. Pero me he planteado cómo trataría de enseñar este "se" de los verbos a extranjeros aprendiendo español y he decidido que incluiría todos estos verbos: lavarse, acercarse, irse...en el mismo paquete de intransitividad. Así ya solo tendría que explicar el concepto de transitivo/intransitivo.
> 
> Por tanto, de tu definición de reflexividad solo usaría el ejemplo de "Juan SE ata los zapatos". Ese es el concepto de reflexividad que creo que es importante, cuando  hay un objeto directo.



I like this very much and I don't think it is extreme at all. 'Sensible' is the word I use.


----------



## Ynez

mhp said:


> I like this very much and I don't think it is extreme at all. 'Sensible' is the word I use.



Thank you  Now I am not sure it's useful for all foreigners, but I think it's practical for English minds


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> Pero creo que la prueba de Pitt funcionará si puebas si el 'significado' del verbo 'cambia' -- y no si tiene sentido. ¿No?
> 
> En "Juan lava las manos" versus "Juan se lava las manos" -- el significado del verbo es exactamente igual.
> 
> Usando la prueba de Pitt - con mi cambio de sus palabras -- él argumentaría que Luis acerca a la puerta 'quiere decir' algo diferente que 'Luis se acerca a la puerta'.. ¿no?



Sí, la idea de "acercar" es diferente en "Luis acerca a los ancianos a la puerta" (Luis les acompaña/lleva) y en "Juan se acerca" (Juan va/viene)


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Sí, la idea de "acercar" es diferente en "Luis acerca a los ancianos a la puerta" (Luis les acompaña/lleva) y en "Juan se acerca" (Juan va/viene)


Estoy curioso. Ambos tú y Javi habéis dicho que 'ir'  es un sinónimo de 'acercarse'. ¿Realmente? ¿En todos casos? ¿No tiene que haber la idea de 'más cerca' asociada a?/con? acercarse cuando no es así con 'ir'?  Coincido contigo en lo de 'llevar/acompañar "más cerca" siendo sinónimos para 'acercar' transitivo.. Pero 'acercarse' tiene que llevar el sentido de 'más cerca' en sus sinónimos. ¿No? Creo que 'aproximarse' es mejor ¿¿??

Grant


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> Estoy curioso. Ambos tú y Javi habéis dicho que 'ir'  es un sinónimo de 'acercarse'. ¿Realmente? ¿En todos casos? ¿No tiene que haber la idea de 'más cerca' asociada a?/con? acercarse cuando no es así con 'ir'?  Coincido contigo en lo de 'llevar/acompañar "más cerca" siendo sinónimos para 'acercar' transitivo.. Pero 'acercarse' tiene que llevar el sentido de 'más cerca' en sus sinónimos. ¿No? Creo que 'aproximarse' es mejor ¿¿??
> 
> Grant



Puede ser como _ir_,_venir_, _aproximarse_...


----------



## aceituna

NewdestinyX said:


> Estoy curioso. Ambos tú y Javi habéis dicho que 'ir' es un sinónimo de 'acercarse'. ¿Realmente? ¿En todos casos? ¿No tiene que haber la idea de 'más cerca' asociada a?/con? acercarse cuando no es así con 'ir'? Coincido contigo en lo de 'llevar/acompañar "más cerca" siendo sinónimos para 'acercar' transitivo.. Pero 'acercarse' tiene que llevar el sentido de 'más cerca' en sus sinónimos. ¿No? Creo que 'aproximarse' es mejor ¿¿??
> 
> Grant


Bueno, cuando _vas_ hacia una dirección, te estás _acercando_ a esa dirección, ¿no?

Me acerco a la tienda = voy a la tienda.
Me acerco a la pared = voy hacia la pared (vale, aquí no lo diríamos así, suena mejor con aproximarse como tú decías, pero la idea de que estás yendo hacia la pared es válida).


----------



## NewdestinyX

aceituna said:


> Bueno, cuando _vas_ hacia una dirección, te estás _acercando_ a esa dirección, ¿no?
> 
> Me acerco a la tienda = voy a la tienda.
> Me acerco a la pared = voy hacia la pared (vale, aquí no lo diríamos así, suena mejor con aproximarse como tú decías, pero la idea de que estás yendo hacia la pared es válida).



I have more to say on the definition of 'acercarse' but I started a new thread here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=4729606#post4729606

Please answer me there so this thread stays on topic.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

As I have worked with about 40 verbs, using Pitt's most recent test -- I am prepared to concur that:

when you drop the reflexive pronoun, if the 'whole definition'/or 'the expressive nuance' of the verb's meaning changes or if it turns into nonsense - then the verb with the pronoun is a verbo pronominal - intransitivo. 

That doesn't really solve our issue with acercar(se) and some of the others -- but it gives us a test to differentiate many verbs.

Tomás se cayó. --> Tomás cayó. (ésta es diferente en matiz - 'caerse' es un verbo pronominal)

Se salió el aceite. --> Salió el aceite. (ésta cambia en definición completamente - 'salirse' es un verbo pronominal)

Me atrevo a decir que.... --> Atrevo a decir que... (ésta no tiene sentido - 'atreverse' es un verbo pronominal)

Me ducho cada mañana... --> Ducho cada mañana.. (en ésta la definición del verbo no cambia para nada - 'duchar(se)' es transitivo/reflexivo

I think the test will work with most verbs -- but there still is a question with certain verbs as to whether the essential definition changes or not. 

Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> I think the test will work with most verbs -- but there still is a question with certain verbs as to whether the essential definition changes or not.


 
I think, in this example the test (leave out the pronoun) doesn't work:

Juan se considera culpable > *Juan considera culpable (this is nonsense).

But it's possible to add _a sí mismo_:
Juan se [complemento directo] considera culpable _a sí mismo_.

Pitt


----------



## FJaviD

NewdestinyX said:


> As I have worked with about 40 verbs, using Pitt's most recent test -- I am prepared to concur that:
> 
> when you drop the reflexive pronoun, if the 'whole definition'/or 'the expressive nuance' of the verb's meaning changes or if it turns into nonsense - then the verb with the pronoun is a verbo pronominal - intransitivo.
> 
> That doesn't really solve our issue with acercar(se) and some of the others -- but it gives us a test to differentiate many verbs.
> 
> Tomás se cayó. --> Tomás cayó. (ésta es diferente en matiz - 'caerse' es un verbo pronominal)
> 
> Se salió el aceite. --> Salió el aceite. (ésta cambia en definición completamente - 'salirse' es un verbo pronominal)
> 
> Me atrevo a decir que.... --> Atrevo a decir que... (ésta no tiene sentido - 'atreverse' es un verbo pronominal)
> 
> Me ducho cada mañana... --> Ducho cada mañana.. (en ésta la definición del verbo no cambia para nada - 'duchar(se)' es transitivo/reflexivo
> 
> I think the test will work with most verbs -- but there still is a question with certain verbs as to whether the essential definition changes or not.
> 
> Grant


 
Bueno, pero mucho ojo. Cada vez que el SE aporte tan sólo una diferencia de matiz será muy difícil discernir entre uno y otro, podríamos acabar concluyendo que es reflexivo por esa regla de tres. Incluso salirse y salir, que tú dices que son TAN diferentes, pueden ser completamente intercambiables según el contexto:

Un amigo está rellenando una botella con aceite sobre una mesa; nosotros sabemos de antemano que esa botella está agujereada:

*El aceite va a salir por un agujero* = *El aceite se va a salir por un agujero*

Por otro lado, "Me ducho cada mañana" y "Ducho cada mañana" suenan muy diferentes. Aunque lo que propone Pitt, como ya aclaraba Grant, no es si la frase se sostiene con el mismo sentido, sino simplemente si el significado inherente al verbo se mantiene.

Así, cuando omitimos el pronombre, siempre que esté aportando un matiz expresivo, lo que ocurrirá es que la frase se sostiene prácticamente sin cambios:
*Tomás se cayó --> Tomás cayó*
*Se salió el aceite --> Salió el aceite*
*Me marché de la reunión --> Marché de la reunión*

Cuando el pronombre átono forme parte de un "verbo pronominal propiamente dicho", la frase dejará de tener sentido:

*Me atrevo a decir que...* *--> Atrevo a decir que... 
Se suicidó aquella mañana --> Suicidó aquella mañana*

Pero cuando el SE esté ejerciendo la función sintáctica de CD, forme o no parte de un verbo pronominal, puede ocurrir que la frase quede "huérfana", le falté algo y podríamos creer que nos hayamos en el caso anterior:

*Me lavo cada mañana... --> Lavo cada mañana* (aquí no falta nada, porque lavar puede funcionar como verbo intransitivo también)

Pero en:

*Me ducho cada mañana... --> Ducho cada mañana..* (falta algo, no tiene sentido así y sin embargo el SE funciona como reflexivo y no sólo como morfema)

El motivo por el que en realidad diferencias a uno de otro es porque conoces los verdaderos significados del verbo y estás habituado a su uso, ¿no creéis?

Así,

Me acerco por tu casa más tarde ---> Acerco por tu casa más tarde (¿el qué?)

La última es una oración huérfana de CD, pero la primera es una oración donde el morfema SE intransitiva el verbo acercar dándole el significado de "pasarse por" = DROP BY (cómo finalmente se ha aclarado en el otro Thread, ¿verdad?)

En 

Me acerco a la puerta --> Acerco a la puerta

La primera es nuevamente una oración húerfana de CD. Pero la primera, como en el caso anterior, es en mi humilde opinión, otro ejemplo de SE intrasitivador, porque el significado es ahora "ir hacia algún lugar para estar más cerca" = "move closer".

Quiero insistir en algo que creo que se ha pasado por alto. Un verbo reflexivo puede ser reforzado siempre por "a uno mismo" así como por "por mí mismo". Sin embargo, la clave de la reflexividad está en el primero: "a uno mismo" porque este expresa el valor de "paciente", la acción recae en él. Sin embargo "por uno mismo" refuerza solo el valor de "agente" del sujeto (=por tus propios medios), que en un verbo reflexivo coincide con el paciente.

Así cuando queremos poner a prueba el verdadero valor reflexivo de un verbo no podemos "jugar sucio"; no vale usar "por mi mismo". Entonces, fijémonos de nuevo:

*Me acerqué a la puerta "por mí mismo" o "por mis propios medios"* Suena un poco redundante pero podría colar con un buen contexto: por ejemplo, si previamente me han herido en la pierna)

*Me acerqué a la puerta a mí mismo* Sorry, it doesn't work at all!!*Acerqué la silla a la puerta (por mí mismo) *Incluso en esta frase, puedo añadir por mí mismo, dejando claro que en ningún caso esta expresión es un refuerzo del paciente de la acción, es decir del CD.


----------



## FJaviD

Pitt said:


> I think, in this example the test (leave out the pronoun) doesn't work:
> 
> Juan se considera culpable > *Juan considera culpable (this is nonsense).
> 
> But it's possible to add _a sí mismo_:
> Juan se [complemento directo] considera culpable _a sí mismo_.
> 
> Pitt


 
Por eso es mejor que cambies la persona, además de hacer tu intento de omitir el pronombre

Juan se considera culpable --> Juan te considera culpable

se/te = "CD"


----------



## NewdestinyX

FJaviD said:


> Así cuando queremos poner a prueba el verdadero valor reflexivo de un verbo no podemos "jugar sucio"; no vale usar "por mi mismo". Entonces, fijémonos de nuevo:
> 
> *Me acerqué a la puerta "por mí mismo" o "por mis propios medios"* Suena un poco redundante pero podría colar con un buen contexto: por ejemplo, si previamente me han herido en la pierna)
> 
> *Me acerqué a la puerta a mí mismo* Sorry, it doesn't work at all!!*Acerqué la silla a la puerta (por mí mismo) *Incluso en esta frase, puedo añadir por mí mismo, dejando claro que en ningún caso esta expresión es un refuerzo del paciente de la acción, es decir del CD.


 Un análisis estupendo, Javi.. MUY útil -- y gracias. Tengo que leer todo una vez más -- porque no estoy listo a abandonar la prueba de Pitt. En mis ejemplos con verbos pronominales, en cada contexto, se pierde la matiz o el sentido (de esa acepción particular) completamente cuando se quita el pronombre. Pero con 'duchar'/'ducharse' nada del sentido se pierde. Y eso es la prueba para mí. 

Pero parece que determinar el paciente es aun mejor al buscar la reflexividad. En reflexividad verdadera -- creo que estás declarando que 'ambos' paciente y agente se tiene que establecer en el contexto. ¿Verdad?

Y que añadiendo 'por uno mismo' establece un agente y 'a uno mismo' establece el paciente... ¿verdad?

Así que -- podrías darnos -- solo la prueba una vez más usando un verbo como 'irse' y 'lavarse'.. Gracias de antemano.

Muy buenas,
Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Mirad el enlace que he encontrado... ¿Será útil? Parece que sí...

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Un análisis estupendo, Javi.. MUY útil -- y gracias. Tengo que leer todo una vez más -- porque no estoy listo para abandonar la prueba de Pitt. En mis ejemplos con verbos pronominales, en cada contexto, se pierde el matiz o el sentido completamente (de esa acepción particular) cuando se quita el pronombre. Pero con 'duchar'/'ducharse' nada del sentido se pierde (poét.)/no se pierde nada del sentido. Y esa es la prueba para mí / Y, para mí, esa es la prueba.


Desde mi punto de vista, FJaviD lo está explicando todo muy bien, claro que se pierde el sentido:


			
				FJaviD said:
			
		

> *Me ducho cada mañana... --> Ducho cada mañana..* (falta algo, no tiene sentido así y sin embargo el SE funciona como reflexivo y no sólo como morfema)





NewdestinyX said:


> Pero parece que determinar el paciente es/una prueba aun mejor al/para buscar/descubrir la reflexividad. En la reflexividad verdadera/Cuando realmente existe reflexividad  -- creo que estás declarando/diciendo que 'ambos', paciente y agente, se tienen que establecer en el contexto, ¿verdad?


Sí. Los dos roles de los que te hablaba: Eres agente *y paciente* a la vez, no solo agente. En _me muevo_ no me veo como paciente. Soy YO, UNO, agente.


NewdestinyX said:


> Y que añadiendo 'por uno mismo' se establece el agente y añadiendo 'a uno mismo' se establece el paciente... ¿verdad?
> 
> Así que -- podrías darnos -- solo la prueba/un ejemplo, una vez más, usando un verbo como 'irse' y 'lavarse'... Gracias de antemano.
> 
> Muy buenas,
> Grant.


Estoy disfruntando mucho este  hilo. Efectivamente, grandísimo detalle FJaviD, por mí mismo => agente, a mí mismo => paciente.


----------



## FJaviD

NewdestinyX said:


> podrías darnos -- solo la prueba una vez más usando un verbo como 'irse' y 'lavarse'.. Gracias de antemano.


 
Te ayudaré si no puedes irte de casa por ti mismo 

Te ayudaré si no puedes irte de casa a ti mismo 

Te ayudaré si no puedes lavarte por ti mismo 

Te ayudaré si no puedes lavarte a ti mismo 

Lo que quiero indicar con esto, más que aportar una nueva estrategia, es que no debemos utilizar jamás "por ti mismo" para probar la reflexividad de un verbo.

Por cierto... ¡Muy bueno el enlace, Pedro! Pero con él Grant podría seguir considerando "acercar(se)" del mismo modo: ¿cambia el significado al extraer SE? En mi opinión sí, por lo tanto, es pronominal no reflexivo.


----------



## Pitt

FJaviD said:


> Por eso es mejor que cambies la persona, además de hacer tu intento de omitir el pronombre
> 
> Juan se considera culpable --> Juan te considera culpable
> 
> se/te = "CD"


 
¡Muchas gracias! Tienes toda la razón. La mejor prueba para un verbo reflexivo (función como CD/CI) es "omitir el pronombre". 


Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Desde mi punto de vista, FJaviD lo está explicando todo muy bien, claro que se pierde el sentido:
> 
> 
> Sí. Los dos roles de los que te hablaba: Eres agente *y paciente* a la vez, no solo agente. En _me muevo_ no me veo como paciente. Soy YO, UNO, agente.
> 
> Estoy disfruntando mucho este hilo. Efectivamente, grandísimo detalle FJaviD, por mí mismo => agente, a mí mismo => paciente.



Muchísimas gracias por las correcciones, Pedro. Tonterías de mi parte.. Y tus comentarios me ayuda mucha también. 

Pero en 'me muevo' -- ¿no te ves como 'paciente'? Eres tú que está moviendo, chaval.. ;-) Nadie más.. La acción se está haciendo 'sobre ti'. Si esa no es la definición de paciente.. ¿Qué es?





FJaviD said:


> Te ayudaré si no puedes irte de casa por ti mismo
> 
> Te ayudaré si no puedes irte de casa a ti mismo
> 
> Te ayudaré si no puedes lavarte por ti mismo
> 
> Te ayudaré si no puedes lavarte a ti mismo
> 
> Lo que quiero indicar con esto, más que aportar una nueva estrategia, es que no debemos utilizar jamás "por ti mismo" para probar la reflexividad de un verbo.
> 
> Por cierto... ¡Muy bueno el enlace, Pedro! Pero con él Grant podría seguir considerando "acercar(se)" del mismo modo: ¿cambia el significado al extraer SE? En mi opinión sí, por lo tanto, es pronominal no reflexivo.



Javi,
I am still absorbing all this. I have to sit down and really think it through. You've done an excellent job along with many others in helping Pitt and me to 'gain the mind of a native'. I am getting there. But I'm not fully there yet. There's nothing wrong with your explanations -- I just need time to absorb. I will ask other questions if they come up.

Thanks for now,
Grant


----------



## mgwls

NewdestinyX said:


> Pero en 'me muevo' -- ¿no te ves como 'paciente'? Eres tú que está moviendo, chaval.. ;-) Nadie más.. La acción se está haciendo 'sobre ti'. Si esa no es la definición de paciente.. ¿Qué es?



Es que al decir 'me muevo', pensamos en nosotros moviéndonos de aquí para allá pero no en... no sé, nuestros cerebros mandando una señal a nuestros músculos o algo por el estilo. Es decir, no pensamos en una acción aplicada a un objeto (nosotros), solo en la acción (que en este caso la protagonizamos nosotros).


----------



## NewdestinyX

mgwls said:


> Es que, al decir 'me muevo', pensamos en nosotros moviéndonos de aquí para allá pero no en... no sé, nuestro cerebro mandando una señal a nuestros músculos o algo por el estilo. Es decir, no pensamos en una acción aplicada a un objeto (nosotros), solo en la acción (que en este caso la protagonizamos nosotros).



Esto es TAN difícil usando la gramática del idioma que estoy estudiando... ¡¡XD!!

A mi ver --- 
«moviéndonos de aquí para allá» = nos movemos (a nosotros mismos, por nosotros mismos) ¿¿?? ¿no?

y 'nos' incluye 'nuestros cuerpos' -- y la acción empezó de nuestros cerebros.

Claro que es un entendimiento 'figurativo' pero sí es lo que está sucediendo en la acción. 

Tal vez es diferente en la mente inglesa. 

En mi mente - cuando "I move" en inglés -- Estoy "moving myself". No hay ninguna fuerza fuera de mí que haga la acción. 
Uno preguntaría, «¿Cómo es diferente esto que 'andar' = walk»

¿Te caminás - en inglés? Walk yourself? NO...

La diferencia es que cuando uno anda/camina -- el concepto es intransitivo -- Solo 'yo' puedo iniciar alguna vez la acción. Soy el agente -pero no el paciente.  No puedo empezar la acción de caminar para otra persona. Pero sí puedo _mover_ a otra persona. Por tanto --puedo también moverme a mí (mismo). Yo soy sencillamente otro 'objeto' que se puede mover. 

Al menos en mi mente inglesa. 

Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Pero sí puedo _mover_ a otra persona. Por tanto --puedo también moverme a mí (mismo). Yo soy sencillamente otro 'objeto' que se puede mover.
> 
> Al menos en mi mente inglesa.


 
También en mi mente alemana puedo moverme a mí mismo.
Pero creo que en la mente española no se puede moverse a sí mismo.

A mi entender gramaticalmente estas frases son identicas:

Juan se [morfema verbal) levanta a las siete.
No se dice: *Juan se levanta a sí mismo a las siete.

Juan se [morfeme verbal] mueve.
No se dice: *Juan se mueve a sí mismo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> También en mi mente alemana puedo moverme a mí mismo.
> Pero creo que en la mente española no se puede moverse a sí mismo.
> 
> A mi entender gramaticalmente estas frases son identicas:
> 
> Juan se [morfema verbal) levanta a las siete.
> No se dice: *Juan se levanta a sí mismo a las siete.
> 
> Juan se [morfeme verbal] mueve.
> No se dice: *Juan se mueve a sí mismo.
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> Pitt



La definición en el DRAE no lo hace claro. No hay acepciones prnl. Y la acepción que lleva la marca 'U.t.c.prnl' es la misma que se usa para 'mover'. No estoy seguro de si 'mover' puede llevar un aspecto instransitivo salvo en el pasivo (to be/get moved). 



> *mover**.* (Del lat. _movēre_).
> * 1.     * tr. Hacer que un cuerpo deje el lugar o espacio que ocupa y pase a ocupar otro. U. t. c. prnl.
> * 2.     * tr. Menear o agitar una cosa o parte de algún cuerpo. _Mover la cabeza._
> * 3.     * tr. Dar motivo para algo; persuadir, inducir o incitar a ello.
> * 4.     * tr. Dicho de un afecto del ánimo: Inclinar o persuadir a hacer algo.
> * 5.     * tr. Causar u ocasionar. _Mover __A__ risa, __A__ piedad, __A__ lágrimas._
> * 6.     * tr. Alterar, conmover.
> * 7.     * tr. Excitar o dar principio a algo en lo moral. _Mover guerra, discordia, trato._
> * 8.     * tr. desus. Abortar el feto. Era u. t. c. intr.
> * 9.     * intr._ Agr._ Dicho de una planta: Empezar a brotar por la primavera.
> * 10.     * intr._ Arq._ Principiar un arco o bóveda.
> * 11.     * intr. desus. Echar a andar, irse. Era u. t. c. prnl.
> ¶
> MORF. Conjug. modelo actual.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## mhp

mgwls said:


> Es que, al decir 'me muevo', pensamos en nosotros moviéndonos de aquí para allá pero no en... no sé, nuestro cerebros mandando una señal a nuestros músculos o algo por el estilo. Es decir, no pensamos en una acción aplicada a un objeto (nosotros), solo en la acción (que en este caso la protagonizamos nosotros).


Estoy de acuerdo. A veces en inglés se usa el pronombre reflexivo sin que se trate de un verbo reflexivo.  

-I jumped off the cliff.
  -Who pushed you?
  -No one pushed me. I jumped myself!

 Para mí, ‘I moved myself’ es también enfático y no reflexivo—a menos que se trata de eso de tener dos cuerpos.


----------



## Outsider

mhp said:


> A veces en inglés se usa el pronombre reflexivo sin que se trate de un verbo reflexivo.
> 
> -I jumped off the cliff.
> -Who pushed you?
> -No one pushed me. I jumped myself!


No me parece un buen ejemplo. Yo puntuaría esa frase así:

I jumped*, myself*.​
La coma es pertinente aquí, porque muestra que la palabra _myself_ jamás podría ser objeto del verbo _jumped_ (ni real ni meramente convencional). Es un elemento independiente, facultativo, en aposición. 

Creo que no sucede lo mismo con el _I moved myself_ de NewdestinyX. Aquí, _myself_ parece actuar como objeto de _moved_ (aunque facultativo).

Un ejemplo mejor de verbo pronominal pero no reflexivo en inglés es _I enjoyed myself at the wedding_. Aquí, claramente, el hablante _no es_ aquello de que disfrutó.


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:


> También en mi mente alemana puedo moverme a mí mismo.
> Pero creo que en la mente española no se puede moverse a sí mismo.
> 
> A mi entender gramaticalmente estas frases son identicas:
> 
> Juan se [morfema verbal) levanta a las siete.
> No se dice: *Juan se levanta a sí mismo a las siete.
> 
> Juan se [morfeme verbal] mueve.
> No se dice: *Juan se mueve a sí mismo.


 
Me gustaría saber la opinión de los nativos.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## hfpardue

FJaviD said:


> Te ayudaré si no puedes irte de casa por ti mismo
> 
> Te ayudaré si no puedes irte de casa a ti mismo
> 
> Te ayudaré si no puedes lavarte por ti mismo
> 
> Te ayudaré si no puedes lavarte a ti mismo


 
Esta construcción es nueva para mí. Parece que "por ti mismo" puede significar "by yourself". Siempre pensé que había que decir _por tu cuenta, por tu propia cuenta, solo(a)_.

Para decir _I am going to study for the test on my own. _¿puedo decir "Voy a estudiar para el examen por mí mismo"?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Me gustaría saber la opinión de los nativos.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


Sí Pitt. Ambos, levantarse y moverse, son ejemplos de SE intransitivador con sujeto voluntario (o real animado). (Cuando es inanimado se llama _voz media_). 

Un saludo, 

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> A mi modo de ver ---
> «moviéndonos de aquí para allá» = nos movemos (a nosotros mismos, por nosotros mismos) ¿¿?? ¿no?


No. Nos movemos por nosotros mismos, pero no a nosotros mismos. Creo que esta es la clave de todo el asunto.


NewdestinyX said:


> En mi mente - cuando "I move" en inglés -- Estoy "moving myself". No hay ninguna fuerza fuera de mí que haga la acción.


I'm going to try to pass you on the same state of puzzlement we, Spanish speakers, feel when reading "me muevo a mí mismo." Ready?

 I move to myself.

 ... I hope it worked.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

hfpardue said:


> Esta construcción es nueva para mí. Parece que "por ti mismo" puede significar "by yourself". Siempre pensé que había que decir _por tu cuenta, por tu propia cuenta, solo(a)_.
> 
> Para decir _I am going to study for the test on my own. _¿puedo decir "Voy a estudiar para el examen por mí mismo"?


Voy a estudiar el examen por mí mismo.
_I am going to study for the test on my own.
__I am going to study for the test in my own interest._


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> ¿Te caminás - en inglés? Walk yourself? NO...
> 
> The diferencia es que cuando ando/camino -- el concepto es intransitivo -- Solo 'yo' puedo iniciar la acción para mí. No puedo empezar la acción de caminar sobre otro. Pero sí puedo mover a otra persona. Por tanto, --puedo también moverme a mí (mismo). Yo soy sencillamente otro 'objeto' que se puede mover.


El sujeto paciente no hace nada: Recibe la acción, le hacen algo a él. En español no puedes empezar la acción de mover sobre ti porque ninguna parte de ti es pasiva al moverte. Para nosotros es como caminar, solo que en caminar se explicita el medio de locomoción y moverse es general.


----------



## hfpardue

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Voy a estudiar el examen por mí mismo.
> _I am going to study for the test on my own._
> _I am going to study for the test in my own interest._


 
¿No se usa la preposición _para_? O sea, ¿no se dice "_Voy a estudiar para el examen el viernes."_?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

hfpardue said:


> ¿No se usa la preposición _para_? O sea, ¿no se dice "_Voy a estudiar para el examen el viernes."_?


En España creo que preferimos usar "prepararse para un examen" y "estudiar un examen".  No veo nada incorrecto en "estudiar para un examen". No obstante fíjate en que:

_Voy a estudiar para el examen el viernes = This friday I am going to study for the test._

_Voy a estudiar para el examen *del* viernes = I am going to study for the friday test._


----------



## hfpardue

Me alegra que hayas resaltado la diferencia entre ambas frases. Habiendo vuelto a mirar la frase que propuse yo, veo que podría dar motivo a dudas. Asimismo, prefiero en especial la frase a continuación porque está escrita sin rodeos.
_Voy a estudiar para el examen *del* viernes._


----------



## ampurdan

Hola a todos:

Yo no veo ningún problema en entender el "se" en dormirse, levantarse, acercarse, gramaticalmente como un complemento directo reflexivo, porque es muy probable que este sea su origen y tiene coherencia, aunque sí es cierto que semánticamente ese valor reflexivo lo han perdido y eso se demuestra por la extrañeza que causa añadir "a sí mismo" a esos verbos. Tiene toda su lógica también, pues, la interpretación como verbos intransitivos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> I'm going to try to pass you on the same state of puzzlement we, Spanish speakers, feel when reading "me muevo a mí mismo." Ready?
> 
> I move to myself.
> 
> ... I hope it worked.


Gracias, Pedro -- pero no estoy seguro de si transmite el mismo sentido. Ambos sabemos que «a sí mismo» puede reforzar ambos un CD y un CI. Cuando refuerza un CI el 'a' equivale a la palabra 'to' en inglés -- pero al reforzar un CD, el 'a' es sencillamente 'personal a' el equivalente del cual no es 'to' en inglés.

Tal vez, para aclarar mi argumento, aunque no sería un español correcto, debo omitir el 'a' en mis ejemplos. Y posiblemente aclararía la noción si omitiese el pronombre también--

Moví, [CD]mí mismo, fuera del sendero del tren que se acercaba. = Me moví (a mí mismo). 

Solo cuando el verbo lleva CI traduciría el 'a' a 'to' en inglés.

Le di las llaves a él = I gave the keys 'to' him.

Me miré (*a mí mismo*) en el espejo. I looked at *myself*.... not 'looked at to  myself).



Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> El sujeto paciente no hace nada: Recibe la acción, le hacen algo a él. En español no puedes empezar la acción de mover sobre ti porque ninguna parte de ti es pasiva al moverte.



Eso es una cuestión de perspectiva. Tendría que aceptar que es así para el nativo de español -- pero no lo es para el nativo de inglés. Hasta que algo/alguien me mueva estoy en un estado pasivo. Una persona/Algo puede moverme o "I can move myself." El tema es que -- si un verbo es 'transitivo', en esencia, el «uno mismo»/el «yo» debería poder moverse/levantarse/acostarse/levantarse como cualquier otro objeto. Estoy hablando -- gramaticalmente. Como dijo Ampurdan -- los semánticos son otro tema.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Gracias, Pedro -- pero no estoy seguro de si transmite el mismo sentido.


I don't know if it communicates the same meaning, though they both transmit the same state of puzzlement, indeed! 


NewdestinyX said:


> Eso es una cuestión de perspectiva. Tendría que aceptar que es así para el nativo de español -- pero no lo es para el nativo de inglés.


Créeme: es así para los hispanohablantes.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> "El tema es que -- si un verbo es 'transitivo'


Es que, sencillamente, _moverse _no es transitivo. No hay problema por considerarlo transitivo, pero a estas alturas del hilo, si quieres llegar verdaderamente al fondo del asunto, sabe que, gramaticalmente hablando, ese SE es un intransitivador con sujeto voluntario.

Un saludo, 

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Es que, sencillamente, _moverse _no es transitivo.


Pero 'mover' sí lo es. Mi problema es (y es la razón por qué escribo el verbo 'mover(se)' y no mover_se _) es que 'se' sí puede ser un CD. Y todos verbos transitivos 'tienen que' aceptar 'cualquier' objeto -- al menos  gramaticalmente. «El yo» es simplemente otro objeto posible.  -- de nuevo -- hablando gramaticalmente. Este hilo no ha sido una exploración de semánticos ni de el mejor español para hablar. He preguntado sobre las categorías de tales verbos en el título del hilo. Y me has ayudado muchísimo.



> No hay problema por considerarlo transitivo, pero a estas alturas del hilo, si quieres llegar verdaderamente al fondo del asunto, sabe que, gramaticalmente hablando, ese SE es un intransitivador con sujeto voluntario.


Sí, sí... Pero mi problema ha sido que -- no todos vuestros gramáticos coinciden en que es 'se' intransitivador' con sujeto voluntario con los verbos de movimiento como acercar(se), enfrentar(se) y levantar(se), etc. Muchos sí estamos de acuerdo contigo. Y muchísimas gracias por tu paciencia. 
Déjame hacer claro que no hay 'ningún' gramático que apoyase mi argumento con verbos como 'acostar' ni cualquier otro verbo de 'conciencia'. 

Un fuerte saludo,
Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Este hilo no ha sido una exploración de semánticos significados ni del mejor español para hablar. He preguntado sobre las categorías de tales verbos en el título del hilo. Y me has ayudado muchísimo.


Gracias Grant. Tú también me ayudas mucho a mí. El asunto es que si decimos "me levanto a mí mismo a las 07:30" o "me muevo a mí mismo hasta la puerta" no estaremos cometiendo un fallo estilístico sino un rechinante fallo gramatical. Nos suena tan mal como a ti: "I get up to myself at 07:30" o "I move to myself...", si entiendes lo que quiero decir. En cambio estas, aunque estilísticamente pobres, son gramaticalmente correctas:

Me muevo *yo mismo* hacia la puerta.
Me levanto *yo mismo* a las 7:30.

Me muevo *por mí mismo* hacia la puerta.
Me levanto *por mí mismo* a las 7:30.

Parece que en español tenemos al menos tres maneras distintas de representar vuestro myself, yourself, etc.. Y tienen sus propias reglas gramaticales que solo hay que descubrir...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Ambos sabemos que «a sí mismo» puede reforzar ambos un CD y un CI.





			
				DPD said:
			
		

> En el uso reflexivo, puede añadirse el  refuerzo tónico _a sí mismo, _siempre que sea el sujeto quien efectivamente  realice la acción.


 Es decir que _a sí mismo_ hace referencia a un sujeto agentivo. Tal y como yo lo veo refuerza la acción del agente (sujeto), no refuerza al complemento indirecto (o el directo)...

Me corto el pelo a mí mismo.

S.N. (Sujeto): *Yo*
S.V. (Predicado verbal): Me corto el pelo a mí mismo.Núcleo (verbo): corto.
CD: me
CI: el pelo
Refuerzo: a mí mismo: (*Yo* soy el que corta el pelo, no simplemente el que hace que me lo corten).
​Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Ynez

hfpardue said:


> Esta construcción es nueva para mí. Parece que "por ti mismo" puede significar "by yourself". Siempre pensé que había que decir _por tu cuenta, por tu propia cuenta, solo(a)_.
> 
> Para decir _I am going to study for the test on my own. _¿puedo decir "Voy a estudiar para el examen por mí mismo"?




hfpardue, como en el hilo se ponen todos muy filosóficos, intentaré aclararte cuál es el uso más normal.

Tu frase en español es correcta y se entiende, pero no es normal. Decimos más bien:

_Voy a estudiar para el examen por mi cuenta.
Voy a estudiar solo para el examen._

(o _prepararme para el examen_, como dijo Pedro)

Un ejemplo típico con "por mí mismo" es cuando muestras un logro, o algo que conseguiste con esfuerzo; sin ayuda de nadie:

_!Lo pude hacer por mí mismo!_


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ynez said:


> Un ejemplo típico con "por mí mismo" es cuando muestras un logro, o algo que conseguiste con esfuerzo; sin ayuda de nadie:
> 
> _!Lo pude hacer por mí mismo!_


A mí estudiar siempre me supuso un gran esfuerzo , filosóficamente hablando.

Voy a estudiar por mí mismo, denota un alto grado de implicación en la actividad.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Ynez

Pedro, si yo entiendo perfectamente cuando usáis "por sí mismo" como contraposición a "a sí mismo", por ejemplo, para explicar todas estas complejidades gramaticales que explicáis. Pero con todo esto es inevitable decir una cosas muy muy raras...


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Gracias Grant. Tú también me ayudas mucho a mí. El asunto es que si decimos "me levanto a mí mismo a las 07:30" o "me muevo a mí mismo hasta la puerta" no estaremos cometiendo un fallo estilístico sino un rechinante fallo gramatical. Nos suena tan mal como a ti: "I get up to myself at 07:30" o "I move to myself...", si entiendes lo que quiero decir. En cambio estas, aunque estilísticamente pobres, son gramaticalmente correctas:
> 
> Me muevo *yo mismo* hacia la puerta.
> Me levanto *yo mismo* a las 7:30.
> 
> Me muevo *por mí mismo* hacia la puerta.
> Me levanto *por mí mismo* a las 7:30.
> 
> Parece que en español tenemos al menos tres maneras distintas de representar vuestro myself, yourself, etc.. Y tienen sus propias reglas gramaticales que solo hay que descubrir...



POR FIN!! Veo lo que llevo mucho tiempo faltando.. En añadir el 'a' he estado confundiendo el tema.... Todo este tiempo en todos mis argumentos, porfa -- reemplazad «a mí/ti mismo» con 'yo/tú/él mismo' como has demostrado. Mi argumento entero ha sido que 'el yo' tiene que poder ser un complemento directo de un verbo transitivo. Justo me has mostrado cómo se puede hacer. A menos que, por supuesto, 'yo mismo' sea simplemente un refurzo del pronombre del sujeto -  como: Yo, yo mismo, me muevo... Si ese es el caso entonces mi argumento no funciona.

Pero me sigue quedando un poco confundido... Parece que el DPD está declarando que 'a sí mismo' es el refuerzo para un CD y CI. 

¿No es posible decir --- Me lavo las manos a mí mismo. ??? (a mí mismo = CI)
¿No es posible decir --- Me miro en el espejo a mí mismo. ??? ( a mí mismo = CD) 

A mi modo de ver - en 'me lavo las manos' y 'me acerco a la puerta' es el sujeto que realiza la acción'. Eso satisfaría la regla del DPD.   

Si son posibles las de arriba - me sigue resultando difícil entender-- cómo el refuerzo de "el yo" con «a sí mismo» con los verbos de movimiento sería diferente sintácticamente al querer añadir el refuerzo del yo. ¿Por qué tenemos que quitar el 'a' de «a sí mismo» en tales casos? Casi estoy "en la misma página" contigo, compadre.

Y dado que tu ejemplos son oraciones posibles gramaticalmente -- ¿ahora coincidiríamos en que 'levantar(se)' y 'acercar(se)' pueden tener un entendimiento reflexivo?

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Pero me sigue quedando un poco confundido... Parece que el DPD está declarando que 'a sí mismo' es el refuerzo para un CD y CI.



*2.* [MISMO] A menudo se emplea como mero refuerzo enfático (...)  Puede seguir a un pronombre personal: _«Nosotros mismos nos condenamos al nacer»_ (Britton _Siglo_ [Pan. 1995]); su empleo es obligatorio tras un pronombre tónico que, a su vez,* refuerza al reflexivo átono correspondiente*: _«Muchas veces usted no se cuida así mismo»_ (Sophia _Arte_ [EE. UU. 1996]); aquí no sería posible *_usted no se cuida a sí;_ (...).
DPD.

*Me* lavo las manos a *mí *mismo.
*Te *lavas las manos a *ti *mismo.
*Se *lava las manos a *sí *mismo.
*Nos *lavamos las manos a *nosotros *mismos.
*Os *laváis las manos a *vosotros *mismos.
*Se *lavan las manos a *ellos *mismos.

(El pronombre *tónico *refuerza al *átono *correspondiente).

*4. pronombre personal. *Los pronombres personales son los que hacen referencia a alguna de las tres personas gramaticales (...). Pueden ser átonos: _me, te, se, nos, os, lo(s), la(s), le(s); _otónicos:_ yo, tú, vos, él, ella(s), ello(s), usted(es), nosotros/as, vosotros/as, mí, ti, sí.
DPD.
_ 

Si te fijas, debido a la reflexividad, quien sale reforzado es el *sujeto *(más que el directo o indirecto en cada caso). _Sirve para indicar que  *es el sujeto quien efectivamente  realiza la acción*._


NewdestinyX said:


> ¿No es posible decir --- Me lavo las manos a mí mismo. ??? (a mí mismo = CI)


¡Claro que es posible! "A mí mismo" significa que quien realiza la limpieza de las manos soy yo. Es redundante, puesto que el "me" de "me lavo las manos" ya deja claro que las manos son mías. Es más ejemplificadora para este caso "me corto el pelo a mí mismo" porque:

Me voy a cortar el pelo = (most usual) I am going to get my hair cut.
Me voy a cortar el pelo a mí mismo = I am going to cut my hair.
En este thread se trató justo esto.


NewdestinyX said:


> ¿No es posible decir --- Me miro en el espejo a mí mismo. ??? ( a mí mismo = CD)


Sí, salvo que me hayas tendido una trampa , por la misma razón.


NewdestinyX said:


> A mi modo de ver - en 'me lavo las manos' y 'me acerco a la puerta' es el sujeto *el* que realiza la acción'. Eso satisfaría la regla del DPD.


Después de pensarlo mucho y leer más, creo que en español no consideramos realmente agentes a los sujetos reflexivos de frases con verbos como: sentarse; secarse; posarse,   levantarse, apoyarse, retirarse, tirarse, acostarse, trasladarse, mudarse, enfrentarse; enfriarse, abrirse, romperse, cortarse, torcerse; alegrarse, asustarse, avergonzarse, cansarse. Para nosotros son realmente intransitivas. Por eso no admitimos bien el refuerzo para indicar que es el sujeto quien efectivamente  realiza la acción. Para mí moverme no es lo mismo que mover a otro pero aplicado a mí. Son dos cosas distintas. Moverme es  muy parecido a andar, pero sin decir cómo me traslado. Lo siento, pero no lo sé explicar mejor. 





NewdestinyX said:


> Y dado que tu ejemplos son oraciones posibles gramaticalmente -- ¿ahora coincidiríamos en que 'levantar(se)' y 'acercar(se)' pueden tener un entendimiento reflexivo?


Para mí siempre han sido reflexivas, desde el principio, dado que se refieren al sujeto de la frase. Pero que sean reflexivas no las convierte en transitivas:

_El culpable se suicidó._ _Me sumergí en el río.

_Ambas son reflexivas pero intransistivas para mí.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Pero que sean reflexivas no las convierte en transitivas:
> 
> _El culpable se suicidó._ _Me sumergí en el río.
> 
> _Ambas son reflexivas pero intransistivas para mí.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Pedro.



Tanto para asimilar. No tengo oidos de un nativo -- así que es tan difícil de diferenciar. Voy a leer tu mensaje más y más..  

Pero dime ¿'cómo' gramaticalmente podemos transmitir el yo como un CD en español. Usando un oración como ésta?:

I removed myself from the situation because she was so mad at me. 

I removed myself =    ?

How is that 'CD', myself, expressed in Spanish?

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Tanto para asimilar. No tengo oidos de un nativo -- así que es tan difícil de diferenciar. Voy a leer tu mensaje más y más..
> 
> Pero dime ¿'cómo' gramaticalmente podemos transmitir el yo como un CD en español. Usando un oración como ésta?:
> 
> I removed myself from the situation because she was so mad at me.
> 
> I removed myself =    ?
> 
> How is that 'CD', myself, expressed in Spanish?
> 
> Grant


*Me* quité del medio porque... Si te dan el más mínimo problema considéralos CD (o indirectos, según el caso) y listo, ¿no?


----------



## ampurdan

Yo diría:

"Me zafé de esa situación porque estaba furiosa conmigo".


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> *Me* quité del medio porque... Si te dan el más mínimo problema considéralos CD (o indirectos, según el caso) y listo, ¿no?





ampurdan said:


> Yo diría:
> 
> "Me zafé de esa situación porque estaba furiosa conmigo".



Gracias, amigos -- pero, por supuesto, lo que buscaba era la frase de refuerzo, con 'sí mismo', que se podría añadir. ¿Cuál sería ésa en mi oración?

Grant


----------



## ampurdan

Con la de Pedro podría medianamente funcionar:

"Me quité a mí mismo de en medio", pero suena absurdo, como si uno se agarrara a sí mismo y se quitara, no sé si me explico.

Con la mía, ni siquiera el verbo lo admite.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Gracias, amigos -- pero, por supuesto, lo que buscaba era la frase de refuerzo, con 'sí mismo', que se podría añadir. ¿Cuál sería ésa en mi oración?
> 
> Grant





ampurdan said:


> Con la de Pedro podría medianamente funcionar:
> 
> "Me quité a mí mismo de en medio", pero *suena absurdo, como si uno se agarrara a sí mismo y se quitara*, no sé si me explico.
> 
> Con la mía, ni siquiera el verbo lo admite.


Claro. Y eso, Grant,  pasa por lo de siempre: Porque en castellano no podemos quitarnos de en medio a nosotros mismos. Simplemente, nos quitamos del medio.
*
Quitar*
* 12.     * prnl. Dejar algo o apartarse totalmente de ello.*
13.     * prnl. Irse, separarse de un lugar.


----------



## NewdestinyX

ampurdan said:


> Con la de Pedro podría medianamente funcionar:
> 
> "Me quité a mí mismo de en medio", pero suena absurdo, como si uno se agarrara a sí mismo y se quitara, no sé si me explico.
> 
> Con la mía, ni siquiera el verbo lo admite.



Gracias, Amp, pero mi problema queda. Es difícil aceptar que un idioma no pueda concebir de uno mismo como tener la habilidad de 'quitar (a) sí mismo de(from) una situación'. En una acción de la propia voluntad de uno mismo. Ningún esfuerzo, fuera de ti, está haciendo 'el quitar'. 

Ojalá hubiera un verbo donde el yo, como CD, era posible y normal. Me ayudaría a hacer mejor mi argumento. 

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Claro. Y eso, Grant,  pasa por lo de siempre: Porque en castellano no podemos quitarnos de en medio a nosotros mismos. Simplemente, nos quitamos del medio.
> *
> Quitar*
> * 12.     * prnl. Dejar algo o apartarse totalmente de ello.*
> 13.     * prnl. Irse, separarse de un lugar.



Claro, claro -- de nuevo he eligido un verbo cuya acepción es un verbo pronominal. Pero como acabo de *lamentar*le a Ampurdan -- tiene que existir un verbo en español cuyo CD puede ser el yo.

¡Ayudadme!


----------



## FJaviD

En esta frase, el refuerzo más natural sería:

Yo mismo me quité del medio...

Por lo que el énfasis lo haríamos nuevamente en el agente de la acción. Sin embargo, en el caso del verbo "quitar(se)", a pesar de la confusión que nos pueda crear el trato por parte del DRAE, el pronombre SE ejerce en mi opinión la función de CD. Lo pienso así, porque al cambiar la persona el significado del verbo no varía en absoluto:

Quitarte del medio / Quitarle del medio / Quitarnos del medio / etc. = Quitar *a alguien* del medio

Un saludo


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Ningún esfuerzo, fuera de ti, está haciendo 'el quitar'.


Pero es que es por eso que no es CD, porque no sale de ti y vuelve a ti sino que es interna a ti. Bueno, creo que ya he alcanzado el máximo nivel friqui(=nerd) filosófico .


----------



## NewdestinyX

FJaviD said:


> En esta frase, el refuerzo más natural sería:
> 
> Yo mismo me quité del medio...
> 
> Por lo que el énfasis lo haríamos nuevamente en el agente de la acción. Sin embargo, en el caso del verbo "quitar(se)" creo que no nos costaría tanto reconcer que el pronombre SE ejerce la función de CD. Lo pienso así, porque al cambiar la persona el significado del verbo no varía en absoluto:
> 
> Quitarte del medio / Quitarle del medio / Quitarnos del medio / etc. = Quitar *a alguien* del medio
> 
> Un saludo



Gracias, Javi. Empiezo a creer que el refuerzo 'myself, yourself', como un CD en inglés, es algo único a los idiomas alemanes como alemán e inglés, etc. En inglés estas dos oraciones dicen algo requete-diferentes:

I, myself, got removed from the situation. (ésa quiere decir que 'se pasó' por alguna situación y fuerza fuera de mi voluntad)
I removed myself from the situation. (ésa quiere decir que 'yo elegí' a salir de la situación)

Parece que, en español, solo #1 se puede llevar 'uno mismo' en alguna forma. Y el español no tiene una manera de traducir la segunda aunque es completamente diferente en sentido que la primera.

Grant


----------



## ampurdan

NewdestinyX said:


> Ningún esfuerzo, fuera de ti, está haciendo 'el quitar'.


 
Precisamente por eso, porque añadir el "a mí mismo" da esa sensación de fuerza exterior a mi persona, causa esa extrañeza.

Sinceramente, no creo que sea una cuestión de si el idioma como abstracción puede concibir la habilidad de "quitarse a uno mismo de una situación", es una cuestión de lo usual o no de añadir "a sí mismo" a un verbo. 

Es muy probable que el origen de los verbos pronominales "quitarse", "moverse", "levantarse", etc. fuera un pronombre de CD que se correspondiera con la idea de "a sí mismo", pero puesto que esos verbos se han instransitivizado en el uso, haciéndose en cierta medida equivalentes a "andar", "correr", etc., intentar recuperar el valor de reflexividad perdido mediante el "a sí mismo" causa esa sensación de extrañeza, en mi muy humilde y extrañada opinión.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

FJaviD said:


> En esta frase, el refuerzo más natural sería:
> 
> Yo mismo me quité del medio...
> 
> Por lo que el énfasis lo haríamos nuevamente en el agente de la acción. Sin embargo, en el caso del verbo "quitar(se)", a pesar de la confusión que nos pueda crear el trato por parte del DRAE, el pronombre SE ejerce en mi opinión la función de CD. Lo pienso así, porque al cambiar la persona el significado del verbo no varía en absoluto:
> 
> Quitarte del medio / Quitarle del medio / Quitarnos del medio / etc. = Quitar *a alguien* del medio
> 
> Un saludo


Sí, las diferencias en este caso son sutiles. No obstante, quitarme a mí mismo del medio no me suena demasiado bien. No es casual, supongo, la acepción pronominal que explica este sentido...


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Pero es que es por eso que no es CD, porque no sale de ti y vuelve a ti sino que es interna a ti.


Ah mi querido chaval -- pero en inglés es 'exactamente el opuesto. Sí sale de mí y vuelve a mí. En nuestras mentes funciona así - con 'wake up', 'move closer', remove oneself from, etc.



> Bueno, creo que ya he alcanzado el máximo nivel friqui(=nerd) filosófico .


  ¡¡XD!!! "Friqui" -- ¿¿¿ésa es una palabra??? QUÉ bien.

Grant


----------



## FJaviD

NewdestinyX said:


> Parece que, en español, solo #1 se puede llevar 'uno mismo' en alguna forma. Y el español no tiene una manera de traducir la segunda aunque es completamente diferente en sentido que la primera.
> 
> Grant


 
Sí que creo que hay una manera de expresar eso en español, sólo que no necesitamos valernos del refuerzo "myself"

I, myself, got removed from the situation --> Yo mismo fuí apartado/quitado del medio de...

I removed myself from the situation --> Yo (mismo) me quité del medio en tal situación

No sé que opinaréis los demás hispano-hablantes...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ampurdan said:


> Precisamente por eso, porque el añadir el "a mí mismo" da esa sensación de fuerza a exterior a mi persona, causa esa extrañeza.
> 
> Sinceramente, no creo que sea una cuestión de si el idioma como abstracción puede concibir la habilidad de "quitarse a uno mismo de una situación", es una cuestión de lo usual o no de añadir "a sí mismo" a un verbo.
> 
> Es muy probable que el origen de los verbos pronominales "quitarse", "moverse", "levantarse", etc. fuera un pronombre de CD que se correspondiera con la idea de "a sí mismo", pero puesto que esos verbos se han instransitivizado en el uso, haciéndose en cierta medida equivalentes a "andar", "correr", etc., intentar recuperar el valor de reflexividad perdido mediante el "a sí mismo" lo hace causa esa sensación de extrañeza.


¡No se puede explicar mejor!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

FJaviD said:


> Sí que creo que hay una manera de expresar eso en español, sólo que no necesitamos valernos del refuerzo "myself"
> 
> I, myself, got removed from the situation --> Yo mismo fuí apartado/quitado del medio de...
> 
> I removed myself from the situation --> Yo (mismo) me quité del medio en tal situación
> 
> No sé que opinaréis los demás hispano-hablantes...


Sí, obviamente esa es la manera de expresar ambas ideas.


----------



## ampurdan

FJaviD said:


> Sí que creo que hay una manera de expresar eso en español, sólo que no necesitamos valernos del refuerzo "myself"
> 
> I, myself, got removed from the situation --> Yo mismo fuí apartado/quitado del medio de...
> 
> I removed myself from the situation --> Yo (mismo) me quité del medio en tal situación
> 
> No sé que opinaréis los demás hispano-hablantes...


 
Hola Javi:

Me parece que ese "yo mismo" es muy distinto del "a sí mismo" reflexivo. Se usa "yo mismo me quité de en medio" para decir "incluso yo", no para dar ninguna idea de reflexividad. La prueba es que se puede utilizar con cualquier verbo: "yo mismo corro cada día", "yo mismo como patatas", etc.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Sí, obviamente esa es la manera de expresar ambas ideas.



De nuevo, mi ejemplo no sale bien. Mi primera, con 'got removed', claramente es pasivo. 

Mmmmmm.. esteeeeee..
En inglés -- ambos de estos verbos 'significa el mismo' -- da totalmente igual.

I removed[vtr] my daughter[CD] from the situation. (verbo - remove = transitivo)
I removed[vtr] myself[CD] from the situation. (verbo = remove = transitivo)

Creo que en español no es posible emplear el verbo 'quitar, transitivo' para expresar lo que se expresa en el inglés de #2.

¿Estamos de acuerdo? -- Cambiaríais al verbo 'quitarse', intransitivo. ¿verdad?

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ampurdan said:


> Hola Javi:
> 
> Me parece que ese "yo mismo" es muy distinto del "a sí mismo" reflexivo. Se usa "yo mismo me quité de en medio" para decir "incluso yo", no para dar ninguna idea de reflexividad. La prueba es que se puede utilizar con cualquier verbo: "yo mismo corro cada día", "yo mismo como patatas", etc.


Yo creo ampurdan, que el mismo hace hincapié en que fue ese sujeto y no otro.

Yo mismo quité la mesa. (Yo lo hice sin ayuda de nadie).
Yo mismo me quité de en medio. (No hubo intervención de otros), etc.


----------



## NewdestinyX

ampurdan said:


> FJaviD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sí que creo que hay una manera de expresar eso en español, sólo que no necesitamos valernos del refuerzo "myself"
> 
> I, myself, got removed from the situation --> Yo mismo fuí apartado/quitado del medio de...
> 
> I removed myself from the situation --> Yo (mismo) me quité del medio en tal situación
> 
> No sé que opinaréis los demás hispano-hablantes...
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Javi:
> 
> Me parece que ese "yo mismo" es muy distinto del "a sí mismo" reflexivo. Se usa "yo mismo me quité de en medio" para decir "incluso yo", no para dar ninguna idea de reflexividad. La prueba es que se puede utilizar con cualquier verbo: "yo mismo corro cada día", "yo mismo como patatas", etc.
Click to expand...


Eso es. El 'yo mismo' se puede añadir a cualquier sujeto de un verbo en la primera persona. Ampurdan -- ¿estás de acuerdo conmigo que el 'a' en 'a sí mismo' (al usarse para reforzar un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto) es *personal 'a'* -- lo mismo que marcaría un CD? ¿O es preposicional 'a'?

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> De nuevo, mi ejemplo no sale bien. Mi primera, con 'got removed', claramente es pasivo.
> 
> Mmmmmm.. esteeeeee..
> En inglés -- ambos de estos verbos 'significa el mismo' -- da totalmente igual.
> 
> I removed[vtr] my daughter[CD] from the situation. (verbo - remove = transitivo)
> I removed[vtr] myself[CD] from the situation. (verbo = remove = transitivo)
> 
> Creo que en español no es posible emplear el verbo 'quitar, transitivo' para expresar lo que se expresa en el inglés de #2.
> 
> ¿Estamos de acuerdo? -- Cambiaríais al verbo 'quitarse', intransitivo. ¿verdad?
> 
> Grant


 I removed[vtr] myself[CD] from the situation.
Yo quité a mí (mismo) de la situación.
Yo me quité a mí (mismo) de la situación.
Yo me quité de la situación.  Esta es la manera de expresar esa idea.

*Fíjate que no puedes duplicar el CD ¡porque no lo es!*


----------



## ampurdan

NewdestinyX said:


> Eso es. El 'yo mismo' se puede añadir a cualquier sujeto de un verbo en la primera persona. Ampurdan -- ¿estás de acuerdo conmigo que el 'a' en 'a sí mismo' (al usarse para reforzar un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto) es personal 'a' -- lo mismo que marcaría un CD? ¿O es preposicional 'a'?
> 
> Gracias,
> Grant


 
No es tan solo "lo mismo que marcaría un CD", es que "a sí mismo" es un CD, por eso causa extrañeza en verbos como "moverse", etc., porque transforma en transitivo algo que en la mente del hablante ya no lo es.


----------



## FJaviD

ampurdan said:


> Hola Javi:
> 
> Me parece que ese "yo mismo" es muy distinto del "a sí mismo" reflexivo. Se usa "yo mismo me quité de en medio" para decir "incluso yo", no para dar ninguna idea de reflexividad. La prueba es que se puede utilizar con cualquier verbo: "yo mismo corro cada día", "yo mismo como patatas", etc.


 
Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero "myself" en inglés, si no estoy equivocado, puede ser usado como equivalente del nuestro refuerzo reflexivo "a sí mismo" y también como reforzador enfático "yo mismo" (este es el sentido que creo que se expresaba en la primera oración de Grant con "myself" escrito entre comas).


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Sí Pitt. Ambos, levantarse y moverse, son ejemplos de SE intransitivador con sujeto voluntario (o real animado). (Cuando es inanimado se llama _voz media_).
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Pedro.


 
¡Muchas gracias, Pedro! Creo que en estos ejemplos se trata de una _voz media_:

El campanario se [morfema verbal] levanta sobre el pueblo.
La luna se [morfema verbal] mueve alrededor de la tierra.

¿Es correcto mi análisis?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

ampurdan said:


> No es tan solo "lo mismo que marcaría un CD", es que "a sí mismo" es un CD, por eso causa extrañeza en verbos como
> "moverse", etc., porque transforma en transitivo algo que en la mente del hablante ya no lo es.



Ah eso explica por qué suena tan horrible a los oídos de los nativos.. Es como si dijéramos en inglés.

I walked myself down the street.
I sleep myself every night at 10pm.

Eso es cómo sonaría en inglés lo que estás explicando - y no por añadir la palabra 'to' como sugería Pedro. 

'To walk' y 'to sleep' son verbos que no se pueden convertir en 'transitivos'. Así que incluso añadiendo 'oneself'
a cualquiera de ellas no funciona.

El problema para nosotros los no nativos es que -- parece que este pronombre átono es una palabra distinta que
se puede reforzar por 'a___mismo'. Pero el papel de este pronombre se conoce tan bien como siendo 'morfema
del verbo' que resulta imposible separarlo de él. 

Me muevo = "Memuevo" (una palabra -- no dos en la mente)

Si mi análisis ahí es cerca de lo correcto -- sigue dejándome con unas pocas dudas. 

En inglés 'to walk' y 'to sleep' son verbos intransitivos. No es posible un entendimiento (o sea, normal) transitivo
con ellos. Pero cualquier verbo transitivo en inglés puede llevar el yo como CD. En algunos contextos resultaría
extraño pero en cada caso sería gramatical y no les sonaría raro a los oídos. ¿No es el caso en español con 'acercar',
'levantar', etc. -- los cuales tienen una acepción transitiva?

 Creo que lo que todos me estáis diciendo es que: *
Verbos que tienen un entendimiento establecido que es pronominal e intransitivo -- solo pueden usar el uso
transitivo cuando otra persona/cosa es el CD. El yo, con tales verbos, no puede ser el CD. Entonces sigue que --
verbos reflexivos 'verdaderos' son verbos que no tienen un entendimiento bien establecido como intransitivo/
pronominal. Pueden llevar CDs que son otras persona o que es el yo. *

¿Es correcto mi conclusión?
Grant


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Grant:

Creo que tú conclusión es correcta.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias, Pedro! Creo que en estos ejemplos se trata de una _voz media_:
> 
> El campanario se [morfema verbal] levanta sobre el pueblo.
> La luna se [morfema verbal] mueve alrededor de la tierra.
> 
> ¿Es correcto mi análisis?
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


De libro, Pitt.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Ah eso explica por qué suena tan horrible a los oídos de los nativos... Es como si dijéramos en inglés.
> 
> I walked myself down the street.
> I sleep myself every night at 10pm.
> 
> Así es cómo sonaría en inglés lo que estás explicando - y no por añadir la palabra 'to' como sugería Pedro.


Uno hace lo que puede, figura .


NewdestinyX said:


> 'To walk' y 'to sleep' son verbos que no se pueden convertir en 'transitivos'. Así que incluso añadiendo 'oneself'
> a cualquiera de ellas no funciona.
> 
> El problema para nosotros los no nativos/,no nativos, es que -- parece que este pronombre átono es una palabra distinta que
> se puede reforzar por 'a___mismo'. Pero el papel de este pronombre se conoce tan bien como siendo está tan ligado al 'morfema
> del verbo' que resulta imposible separarlo del verbo/de él.
> 
> Me muevo = "Memuevo" (una palabra -- no dos en la mente)


Sí, tienes razón. Muévome, levántome, (arcaicos), etc... Son parte del verbo.


NewdestinyX said:


> Si mi análisis ahí es cerca de lo correcto no anda errado/desacertado -- sigue quedándome (dejándome??) con unas pocas dudas.
> 
> En inglés 'to walk' y 'to sleep' son verbos intransitivos. No es posible un entendimiento (o sea, normal) transitivo
> con ellos que se entiendan como transitivos. Pero cualquier verbo transitivo en inglés puede llevar el "yo" como CD _*[me, myself, isn't it?]*_. En algunos contextos resultaría
> extraño pero en cada caso sería gramatical y no les sonaría raro a los oídos/sonaría(n) raro(s) al oído. ¿No es ese el caso en español con 'acercar',
> 'levantar', etc. -- los cuales tienen una acepción transitiva?


Sí. Creo que ese es el caso.


NewdestinyX said:


> Creo que lo que todos me estáis diciendo es que: *
> Los verbos que *tienen un entendimiento establecido que es *habitualmente se entienden como* *pronominales e intransitivos -- solo pueden *usar el uso *usarse como*
> * transitivos cuando otra persona/cosa es el CD. El "yo", con tales verbos, no puede ser el CD. Entonces se sigue que --
> los verbos reflexivos 'verdaderos' son aquellos verbos que claramente no *tienen un entendimiento bien establecido* pueden entenderse como intransitivos/
> pronominales. Pueden llevar *CDs *CD*que son *(otras personas) o *que es* el "yo" hacer referencia al sujeto de la oración**. *
> 
> ¿Es correcta mi conclusión?
> Grant


Creo que sí Grant. Hemos llegado al fondo del asunto.


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> I, myself, got removed from the situation. = *(A mí) me quitaron de en medio.
> *
> 
> I removed myself from the situation. *(Yo mismo) me quité de en medio.*
> 
> 
> Grant






> quitar de en medio a alguien.
> 1. loc. verb. coloq. Apartarlo de delante, matándolo o alejándolo.
> quitarse alguien de en medio.
> 1. loc. verb. coloq. Apartarse de un lugar o salirse de un negocio para evitar un lance, disgusto o compromiso.



MEDIO


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Creo que sí Grant. Hemos llegado al fondo del asunto.



¡¡Por fin!! Y muchísimas gracias por las correcciones y sugerencias. Tengo una dudas sobre algunas de las correcciones -- pero te escribiré en privado como para no llevar el hilo fuera del tema.

Gracias Pedro y Ampurdan y FJaviD e Ynez y Pitt y todos -- por vuestra inmensa ayuda y paciencia. Puede que siga habiendo dudas que exploraremos en otros hilos. 

Grant


----------



## FJaviD

NewdestinyX said:


> ¡¡Por fin!! Y muchísimas gracias por las correcciones y sugerencias. Tengo una dudas sobre algunas de las correcciones -- pero te escribiré en privado como para no llevar el hilo fuera del tema.
> 
> Gracias Pedro y Ampurdan y FJaviD e Ynez y Pitt y todos -- por vuestra inmensa ayuda y paciencia. Puede que siga habiendo dudas que exploraremos en otros hilos.
> 
> Grant


 
I'm glad to have been able to help a bit: I've learnt a lot, as well!

(I can't believe this Thread is finishing... Everybody, please, DO NOT ASK anything else here!! )

See you in other amazing Grammar Threads!!


----------

